# IUI starting September! Anyone with me...



## Flake-y

Hi girls,

I'm having my first IUI (due to male factor) in 2 weeks time & am very excited!!! I know it's not likely to work first time but you never know...

Anyway, anyone else in the same boat; starting IUI soon? Would be good to have a buddy!:hugs:


----------



## scomar

Hey there ! am also having IUI in September - it will be my 3rd so will need to keep fingers crossed ! 
what meds are you on ? if any ?
so wierd doing the first 2 as DH's sperm count/mobility etc was SO different for each of the 2 IUIs. 
I'm actually due AF on Thurs (26th) but am 99% confident its coming - hence the reason i'm sure i'll be joining you in Sept !! :)


----------



## Flake-y

Hi there!
I'll be on letrozole, I ovulate fine but have mild PCOS so cycles are a bit erratic. We're using donor sperm as we found out recently DH is infertile. I'll def be starting on 6th sept, af is 100% due on the sunday!!!

3rd time lucky for you!!! Hope you get your bfp this time. What meds are you using?


----------



## scomar

hey flake-y ! i literally just spent the last hour reading your TTC journal !
We have been TTC since April 09. I have endometriosis and had a laparoscopy in Feb. Hubby had antibodies in his sperm.
Am on cylogest (progestrogone suppositories) and also clomid
so excited just to get on with the next IUI cycle ! AF is coming in 2/3 days - really it is as i have had spotting getting darker for the last 5 :(
so i will have next IUI on day 15 of cycle prob.
so glad am not the only one !! only been on this site a week and already feel like there is SO much support out there xxx


----------



## Flake-y

It's a great site, and easy to get addicted to!

Thanks for reading my journal, you should start your own, it's good to look back on, esp when you get your bfp!!!

I'm excited too about starting; don't know what to expect at all but wish the next 2 weeks would just hurry up & happen so we can get started! I am too impatient!!

So only a couple of weeks till the actual IUI for you; very exciting!!! I will be following your progress!!!


----------



## scomar

yeah, i had 2 follies this IUI so was super hopeful but the sperm count was really low this time. did you evr think it would be this hard ?!?! when i think of all those years using contraception ! LOL !
We are going to do 3/4 IUI's them move on to IVF if necessary - all bleedin expensive !! 
how many IUI's did your doc recommend ?
x


----------



## scomar

yeah, i had 2 follies this IUI so was super hopeful but the sperm count was really low this time. did you evr think it would be this hard ?!?! when i think of all those years using contraception ! LOL !
We are going to do 3/4 IUI's them move on to IVF if necessary - all bleedin expensive !! 
how many IUI's did your doc recommend ?
x


----------



## Flake-y

We're doing the same; they recommended 3 IUIs, then IVF. It is bloomin' expensive! I take it you are going private too then; our waiting lists here are 2 years for IVF & at least a year for IUI, & god knows how long for the sperm retrieval that DH has already had done privately!!! Ridiculous.

Oh, years of contraception; if we had known it would take this long we should have started trying the day we med our DHs! Then we might already be pg...LOL


----------



## MyTurnYet

Flake-y said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm having my first IUI (due to male factor) in 2 weeks time & am very excited!!! I know it's not likely to work first time but you never know...
> 
> Anyway, anyone else in the same boat; starting IUI soon? Would be good to have a buddy!:hugs:

Me, me!! I'm starting soon, too! We have "unexplained," have been TTC for 1 and 1/2 to 2 years (kind of lost count). It'll be our first IUI, and should start around Sept. 1st. I'm excited to have a buddy!!:happydance:


----------



## scomar

Ooooh glad am not the only one doing it this month ! I expect my next IUI will be on Wed 8th Sept. Let&#8217;s hope its 3rd time lucky !! 
My doc plays chilled pan pipe music which always makes me chuckle. DH and I were joking about pan pipe names we could call the baby if it worked........
:)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey Jo!

I'm with you but not IUI of course but thought I'd follow your progress here too :) xx


----------



## scomar

So for those of us IUI&#8217;ing this month is there anything you think we can do to improve our chances ? 
Here is what i&#8217;ll try, any more tips though?
&#8226;	DH&#8217;s sperm sample is always best after 5 days abstince pre IUI, if its 2/3 days the sample tends to have a really low count
&#8226;	No boozing for DH in days running up to IUI !!
&#8226;	BD the night of IUI and the morning after (my doc MAKES me do this). Says really helps.
&#8226;	Hmmmm acupuncture ?? reflexology ?
&#8226;	Lots of veggies and the odd glass of red !

Eek !
xx


----------



## Flake-y

scomar said:


> BD the night of IUI and the morning after (my doc MAKES me do this). Says really helps.
> xx

Really? Interesting!!! Wonder if that's the same cause we're using a donor; I'll be too embarrassed to ask, my dr's a youngish man!!! lol:blush:

I was thinking of trying acupuncture; might phone up my clinic & see if they can recommend anywhere!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Flake-y

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hey Jo!
> 
> I'm with you but not IUI of course but thought I'd follow your progress here too :) xx

Yay! Fxed we can be bump buddies very soon...oh I hope so!!!


----------



## Flake-y

MyTurnYet said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm having my first IUI (due to male factor) in 2 weeks time & am very excited!!! I know it's not likely to work first time but you never know...
> 
> Anyway, anyone else in the same boat; starting IUI soon? Would be good to have a buddy!:hugs:
> 
> Me, me!! I'm starting soon, too! We have "unexplained," have been TTC for 1 and 1/2 to 2 years (kind of lost count). It'll be our first IUI, and should start around Sept. 1st. I'm excited to have a buddy!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Excellent!!! What meds are they putting you on>? It's all very exciting isn't it!!!:hugs:


----------



## scomar

hey flake-y ! yes ask your doc ! dont be shy they've heard it all.
What do you know about your donor ? tall dark and hansome ??!? i hope you get a good sample, are you using "fresh" or "frozen" ?
xx


----------



## scomar

ps - reflexology also meant to be great pre IUI.
also no hot baths after i heard ??!! but maybe thats a myth.....
i reckon i might try accupuncture too - anything that relaxes us must be good !
literally so excited to get on and do the next one !!
oh - tell me if this is wierd - we have been TTC for such a while that i bought a new diary. i thought that to make me feel more positive i wanted to scrap all the previous year or two and start afresh. actually has made me feel really good ! 
xxx


----------



## Flake-y

scomar said:


> What do you know about your donor ? tall dark and hansome ??!? i hope you get a good sample, are you using "fresh" or "frozen" ?
> xx

Actually, yes! Tall, dark & handsome was the description of him on the 'staff impression' bit on the site! 

He's from the european sperm bank, we saw his baby photo, read the staff impression (lol), read all about what he does, & his & his family's medical history, we heard an audio interview so we know what he sounds like, & the obvious, height, weight, hair & eye colour, skin type etc!!
So quite a lot really which is pretty good!

It's frozen, it is as I type winging it's way from the bank in Denmark in a specially frosty container that costs 300 euros to get here!:growlmad:


----------



## scomar

300 euro ! jeepers creepers ! one of my sisters mates have an IVF baby and they joke that the should have called him the £18k wank !! bleedin expensive isnt it.
we're private too at the mo - mainly cos of the NHS waiting list - my doc said that it woulnt be wise for me to wait 2 years with my endometriosis - however, i must make an appointment to get on the list so we at least can have a go with nhs later down the line if needs be.
gosh i really had one of those days where i couldnt concentrate at work today cos i was jut thinking of babies and conception and all sorts ! then i found myself googling menstural spotting for an hour or so ! i hope work never track my internet use ! am sure i'd have the sack right away !!
xxxxx


----------



## missmarls

I'm in for September too! I start Clomid on friday. My Dr. waits for a natural LH surge so IUI should be about 15 days from today...(the one good thing I can say about my body is that it runs like clockwork). I'm excited again, hoping to be 2nd time lucky. I'll make DH hold off for longer this time so our count will be better! Can I say how nice it is to be able to talk to people going through the same thing? The girls at work know, but don't really understand...none of them even really like or want children!


----------



## Flake-y

It really is good talking to people who understand!!!

Don't know where I'd be without bnb, probably a jibbering idiot by now!!!

Scomar- I was going to get a new diary too, & start writing in it when we start our IUI. I know I've got the journal on here, but I thought it'd be a nice thing for our future children to read in a few decades time!!!


----------



## blondemop

Hi! Can I join too? If I don't fall pregnant this month (I'm due in about a week), I will be having my first IUI in mid September- assuming my final round of tests go well. I am very excited to move on to this step! I do acupuncture as well. It seems to keep my stress level down...a little bit :blush:


----------



## WilPin

Hi all
Please can I join? I had my first IUI 2 days ago (Friday). My partner and I are a same sex couple so had IUI with donor sperm. I am 33 and my partner is 27. I had 50mg clomid from day 2-6 of my cycle, then trigger shot on Weds at 8pm and as I said IUI on Friday. The day of my trigger shot I had 3 follicles, a 20mm, an 18mm and a 15mm. The nurse said if it works, then a high chance of twins which would be amazing!!! Our clinic has asked us to wait 3 weeks until we test so our OTD is 17th Sept but everyone else seems to have a 2 week wait so I doubt we will be waiting the whole 3 weeks. I personally found the IUI procedure painful but I have a tilted cervix which the doctor found really hard to find - I had some bleeding after the IUI but by Saturday lunchtime that had all finished. I seem to have a constant stitch on one side, not sure what that is though, Im hoping something good is happening in there. I wish I had found a thread like this just before I started my IUI but am glad I have found it now. I can't wait to hear all your updates and of course I will keep you posted of how we are getting along xx


----------



## missmarls

Welcome Blondemop and Wilpin!
Blondmop, hopefully AF stays away and you don't need IUI!
Wilpin, the tww feels even longer with IUI! I found it a bit painful too, but I also have a tilted cervix.The IUI took a little while because she stopped every time I started cramping. What cycle day did you do the IUI?


----------



## WilPin

Hi Missmarls
It was so painful, the doctor kept making me cough (I assume that's to help him find my cervix), after it was all done I apologised for all the ouching and pillow chewing I did!
I did my trigger at 8pm on cd12 and had my iui on cd 14 x


----------



## Flake-y

Hi everyone!

Blondemop, looks like we will be having our IUIs about the same time, I'm due af a week today!!! Also thinking about having acupuncture too.

Wilpin, we're using donor sperm too, but for different reasons, my DH is infertile. High chance of twins for you is brilliant, my clinic are so against twins, I understand their reasons but I'd secretly love twins!!! Where did you get your donor sperm? Do you know much about the donor?


----------



## WilPin

Hi Flake!
Obviously we would love to have just one baby but twins would be a dream come true.
We are currently with Care and got our donor sperm through them. All we know is our donor's height, build, hair colour, eye colour, hobbies and job. If you get it through the European sperm bank then you get to know a lot more about the donor, even photos x


----------



## babybumpage

Hello ladies! We'll be having a go at IUI (round 2) this month. I apologize if some of what I say sounds weird, I'm guessing babyandbump is a European website? Well, I'm from across that little bit of water there! Anyway, we're having our second round of IUI middle of September. Had first round mid September, but today is cycle day 1, so you guessed it, no luck. We have a morphology (shape) score, but it's not really that bad, so we're guessing that's the problem. We have insurance through husband's work, but they don't cover IUI, IVF, or fertility anything. They will help us figure out what's wrong, but they won't help us fix it. Gotta love insurance. The only plus side is for the money(12.500 USD for IVF) , you can get in anywhere you need to (for IUI or IVF). We don't have to wait like I hear so many women do. 

So meds, we have been doing 5 mg of Femara. I hear so many people are using Clomid, but our doctor was actually against that because it has a lot of side effects (reducing the uterine lining and drying it out so it will actually become toxic to the sperm). Femara works like Clomid, but without the drying out problems. If you web-search Femara without knowing what it is, you are in for a shock, we were at least. Its a drug used for Breast Cancer, but interestingly, it works wonders for fertility without having any serious negatives! That's really all we're doing, 5 mg days 3-8. We've been trying for a bit over 2 years, and we're stressed about it, but it will happen in due time. We haven't had the most stress free 2 years (bought a house, tried to sell the house but it took 2 years, finally sold it, moved from one side of the country to the other, live in a place where I don't know anyone with only one set of friends in 3000 miles)... so you know, it's been a breeze.... >.> Anyway! I'm with you ladies, IUI not horrible, not fun, but hopefully in the end, just another extra added step in the golden journey to mommy-hood!


----------



## WilPin

Hi all
Just an update, I am now 3 dpiui - the constant stitch I had on my left hand side has gone but I now keep getting the odd twinge just under my belly button. Also my boobs feel full but not sore and I have lots of CM and wind (TMI, sorry! Haha)
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Flake-y

WilPin said:


> Hi Flake!
> Obviously we would love to have just one baby but twins would be a dream come true.
> We are currently with Care and got our donor sperm through them. All we know is our donor's height, build, hair colour, eye colour, hobbies and job. If you get it through the European sperm bank then you get to know a lot more about the donor, even photos x

Yeah, we got ours from the European Sperm Bank, we got a baby photo of our donor, kind of weird!!!:wacko:


----------



## scomar

hi all !! just thought i would check in to see how everyone is doing ! am likely to have my 3rd IUI on 9th Sept.
My AF arrived on Sat - really annoyed. To be honest i wasnt as upset with this failed IUI as with the first one. I sort of felt it failed from the start. Sperm count was low and it just didnt feel right. Here's hoping for next time !!
Anyone got their IUI date yet ?
Anyone had a follie scan
xx


----------



## Flake-y

Hey scomar, sorry to hear about af arriving; 9th sept is not long to wait till the next one though!!! Fxed for a bfp for you this time, 3rd time lucky!!!

I'm still waiting for af to arrive, it'll prob be here on Sunday so will get baseline scan on Monday I guess!


----------



## scomar

Am excited about this time around - here's hoping !
I went on Amazon the other night and bought a book about foods that help ovulation and conception. Want to try to lose a few pounds anyway so i thought it cant do any harm ! am sure it will be the usual, low caffine, lots of veg etc. but it makes me feel better knowing am doing the things i should be.
I'm going to make sure DH abstains a good 5 days before our IUI this time. Hopefully that should give us a better chance.
Am am impatient for the 9th Feb now wish it would bleedin hurry up ! then the massive 2 week wait either. I never thought i would like my life in 2 week chapters !!!


----------



## Flake-y

I know! I've never wanted time to speed up so much in my life.


----------



## babybumpage

Hi ladies, a bit of an update. We are planning IUI # 2 September 14. But I called the Dr. about a few other problems, constant pain, etc. She is planning an ultrasound tomorrow, then another ultrasound on day 12 to check follie size and count. We're on Femara, so hoping for a good count. We have another SA to do, so that's getting scheduled too. Then the Dr. said she wants husband to take pre-natal vitamins and folic acid as well. According to the Dr. and a few medical journals, folic acid appears to boost count. Then we will round it all up with the IUI, so we're crossing our fingers. Each month I've had little things that made me think "hey, just maybe..." but I have yet to have the "a ha!" moment or feeling or symptom. Hopefully one will come about this month! Oh, and I've decided to lose a bit of weight! I started at about 29.2 BMi and I'm down to about 27.9 in 5 days, so I'm going to keep going. I just cut out the sweets for a few days and started walking 30 minutes a day or more and it's helping me feel better! Good luck ladies!


----------



## scomar

ooh am starting to try and shift a few pounds too ! whilst TTC i have sort of convinced myself that i shouldnt be doing heavy exercise!! great excuse..... So on Tuesday i started dieting and so far so good, walked him from work tongiht and had a carb free dinner. here's hoping a shift a few pounds ! 
i just want it to be monday now as am getting my follie scan !! woooo hooooooo - i hope there are 2 nice big ones. 
ps watched "i didnt know i was pregnant" tonight on lifestyle channel - man that programmes is craaaaaaazy !!!
x


----------



## scomar

ps i hope your ultrasound tomorrow goes well babybumpage


----------



## blondemop

Well, I am pretty sure AF will be showing up sometime this weekend. I have all of those familiar feelings. :growlmad: SOOOOO...Next week I should have my HSG and if everything looks good with that then my first IUI sometime around the 17th or 18th. All I can hope for is that the timing works out as DH and I have plans to leave town on the 19th. 
All of my labs and ultrasounds this month looked "GREAT!" Not sure if my FS will put me on clomid. This month I had 5 good follicles naturally. We will see I guess. 
Still feeling a little :cry:


----------



## babybumpage

blonde, I hate that feeling too, when you just know it didn't work and you are starting over. I've found what works for me is to just assume it hasn't worked, the whole expect the worse but hope for the best. I always hope it worked and I'm more than happy to be surprised and excited when it does, but by kind of assuming it probably didn't work (realistic numbers say it's always about say 80% against our favor) then I kind of skip the depressing days when I mope around and feel sad and eat all the chocolate and ice cream in the house! 

scomar, thanks so much! The Dr was supposed to have the orders sent to the lab yesterday, but didn't so I had to spend half the day on the phone. Finally got everything together and scheduled for 4pm tomorrow! Which is a relief so husband can drive me! I had my shoulder replaced in May so exercise for me is a new process. I've been immobile for about a year because of a car accident, but now I'm fixed and ready to exercise, but it's so hard because I've always been in good shape, and now everything feels like jello! My husband keeps wanting to go "running" and thanks to the mood swings of femara, I spend the next 2 hours throwing a fit and then not going anywhere since even walking is the challenge! I have managed to eat much better the last 3 days, I've only lost about 3 pounds now. Hopefully this week goes better!


----------



## Flake-y

scomar said:


> ps watched "i didnt know i was pregnant" tonight on lifestyle channel - man that programmes is craaaaaaazy !!!
> x

I've seen that show- it's mad!!!!!

Hope your scan goes well on Monday:thumbup:


----------



## babybumpage

Sooo... did the ultrasound. Wasn't painful, I had kinda expected it to be. They did two ultrasounds, internal and external. The external first didn't show anything because I have a tilted uterus, so that means the tech has to try and chase my uterus. Not fun, and not comfortable. They take the scanner and push as hard as they can in, then they point it straight down at an angle, ugh, uncomfortable. Internal wasn't very pleasant, but at least not painful. Everything looks normal she said, the doctor came in and said the same thing after reading all the charts and scans. Only thing they did say is it looks like I'm going to ovulate from the left side, and I have one follicle that appears much larger than the day 5 that I am currently on. Nothing about multiple follicles or anything, 1 follicle, and they don't think I would make it till day 16 (32 day cycle). So I asked them if they knew about when I should expect O and they had no idea. So how do they know it is too big and yet not know any more than that? And to make matters worse Monday is a holiday here, so I won't know anything until day 9 and that could be too late! Ugh. So husband said we'll just "baby dance" every 12 hours for the next weekend (luckily he is off work) but this just all seems craziness. I O'd on the 9th 2 cycles ago, but the OBGYN said there was no way I did, that was way too early, but everything from the scan would indicate I DID O on the 9th, and the 16th is way too late. Ugh! Can't I just know exactly when I'm going to O and get this going already????


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi Ladies!

May I join your thread? This will "hopefully" be my 2nd IUI. The first round ended in a negative BETA 2 days ago at RE's. They told me to wait and see if and when "the witch" arrives (delayed up to 10 days due to Progesterone supplementation). Well she arrived this morning! Never thought I would be happy to see her! 

Anyway, this means that I can go in Wednesday for a scan and if there are no left over cysts from this past months IUI (which apparently is very common) then we can start injectibles again Wednesday evening!!! Gonal F and Menopur. 

Last month had 4 mature follies and DH's sample was apparently "very good", so was a bit shocked that it didnt' take, but like the RE said - "It's really a crap-shoot" - ENCOURAGING!! LOL.

Good luck Ladies!!!!

Wendy


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: ladies. How is it going? I'm trying to take breaks from BnB so only stopping in from time to time to catch up. I'm currently on day 3 of Clomid for our first IUI this cycle. So far so good...a bit nervous about the trigger shot. Has anyone done it? Is it bad?


----------



## Flake-y

Hey everyone! Hope everyone is getting on well with their IUI so far!

:witch: arrived today so I will be off to the clinic tomorrow for my scan & to pick up my letrozole!!! I'm very excited to be starting. Hope it works!!! fxed...


----------



## babybumpage

Well, we're doing good over here on day 6. We're just so confused as to O day, so we've already starting out OPK testing, and it's starting to show darker on the second day. So we're going to check every day and keep BDing with hopes that something works. And I'm probably crazy, but I went to BabiesR'Us (US baby store- chain type) and they had a ton of clearance baby clothes in yellow, white, green and a cute orange. Well, 35 dollars later, I have 30 sleep n'plays, 15 onesies, and 12 socks. It's awesome, 5 sleep n'plays for $2.35! I spent 20 bucks, and then realized I wasn't going to win the battle, went back and bought a bunch more. Let's just say I'm going to be completely ready for this baby before he/she is even conceived! Am I alone on this? I'm sure I've gone crazy, but getting an amazing deal on baby gear does kinda help get me in the BD mood lol! Yep, they are gonna put me in the crazy car for sure!


----------



## scomar

MyTurnYet said:


> :hi: ladies. How is it going? I'm trying to take breaks from BnB so only stopping in from time to time to catch up. I'm currently on day 3 of Clomid for our first IUI this cycle. So far so good...a bit nervous about the trigger shot. Has anyone done it? Is it bad?


Hey there ! i have my scan today....... the IUI in next few days. The trigger shot doesnt hurt, My doc tells me to "fake a sneeze" then she jabs it in. really its fine, and i am the biggest baby in the world when it comes to these things ! xxx


----------



## missmarls

Hi girls,
I had my day 12 scan yesterday and have three follies 17,20 and 24mm. Going back for bloods again today but likely will be having IUI Thurs. How long do you think I should make DH hold off? I'll have tobreak the news to him today...:blush:


----------



## scomar

Hey ladies !! just had my scan. 2 follies, one mature and one nearly mature. I have my IUI scheduled for 5.30 pm on Wednesday !! 

REALLY SCARED as i have to inject myself tomorrow morning at 8.30 am - its my trigger shot. It never hurts when my doc does it - but heck i dont want to do it myself !!! has anyone had to do this before ?!?!

i recon 4 days abstinenece for IUI is good, but i think its kinda variable with men as sometimes they have loads of sperm and sometimes less. Depends on a whole load of factors. either way anything from 3-5 days is fine. More than 5 can cause probs i think ?!?!

pleeeeeeeease keep your fingers crossed this IUI works for us as its IVF after this !!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## missmarls

scomar said:


> Hey ladies !! just had my scan. 2 follies, one mature and one nearly mature. I have my IUI scheduled for 5.30 pm on Wednesday !!
> 
> REALLY SCARED as i have to inject myself tomorrow morning at 8.30 am - its my trigger shot. It never hurts when my doc does it - but heck i dont want to do it myself !!! has anyone had to do this before ?!?!
> 
> i recon 4 days abstinenece for IUI is good, but i think its kinda variable with men as sometimes they have loads of sperm and sometimes less. Depends on a whole load of factors. either way anything from 3-5 days is fine. More than 5 can cause probs i think ?!?!
> 
> pleeeeeeeease keep your fingers crossed this IUI works for us as its IVF after this !!!
> xxxxxxx

I have never done the trigger before, but think if you ice down the spot that you will inject into it should help. I've stabbed myself sooo many times at work (work the veterinary field, animals move...I poke myself sometimes:dohh:) and it's not too bad even if your skin isn't numb. Good luck on Wednesday!:thumbup:


----------



## WilPin

I have done the trigger shot myself and it really doesn't hurt, the needle is so thin, it just stings a little but that's it - good luck!!


----------



## babybumpage

I'm not sure I would suggest 4 days! The research coming out now says 24-48 hours, but anything over 48 hours decreases the healthiness of the sperm. I'm on a 24 hour or 12 hour BD schedule with husband. Give him some folic acid, and every 24 hours would be good, 36 might be better if you want that little extra jump in count without affecting the health of the sperm.


----------



## babybumpage

oh and I have a prescription for the trigger, but I'm not sure I'm going to get it. I called the pharmacy and they want 142 dollars for the darn shot! Can I ask how much you ladies spent on your trigger?


----------



## WilPin

My trigger shot was 5000iu Pregnyl and cost just under £4 (am in UK) - wow that is a lot of money??? x


----------



## babybumpage

insurance doesn't cover it, which is just lovely. But that's what I said, it's a LOT of money for something I do naturally. Yes, I may not be able to time myself and know exactly, but if I do it naturally, we might just try and use more OPKs to catch it, right?


----------



## scomar

babybumpage said:


> I'm not sure I would suggest 4 days! The research coming out now says 24-48 hours, but anything over 48 hours decreases the healthiness of the sperm. I'm on a 24 hour or 12 hour BD schedule with husband. Give him some folic acid, and every 24 hours would be good, 36 might be better if you want that little extra jump in count without affecting the health of the sperm.

Think it depends on the bloke ? My doc said dont BD etc for 3 days before IUI. But that may be specific to us and my DH's sperm issues. He historically gets a much higher cound after 3-5 days absinence, than 1-2.
If in doubt check with your doc i say
x


----------



## babybumpage

very true, I should mention we don't necessarily have a count issue, we have a morphology issue so we are more concerned with the health than the number. So it's very true I might be mistaken, sorry!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so glad I found this!!! I started Follistim (50IU) injections for my IUI this cycle... and I've done 3 days of them now. I actually posted a question about it, because I'm not getting any ovary pain/pressure/twinges that I normally get naturally, with Clomid, or with Soy Isoflavones! So, I'm terrified that I'm not responding to the meds. Anyone able to tell me that the pain isn't necessary even though I'm used to it happening? 

My first scan to see how its going is in about 2.5 days... which is waaaaaaaaaay too long!


----------



## babybumpage

I don't think you HAVE to have the pain to have growth. I haven't had nearly as much pain this cycle but I went for a look-see and they said the eggies were much bigger than what they should be for day 5 (which is where I was at that time). I'm not at day 9, but there has been much less pain than normal, so I think you are fine. Maybe it's a sign of really good things to come?


----------



## nnn84

Im in my first iui 2ww!

I took the injections gonal f and suprecur. I didn't feel any pain in my ovaries at all during the first week and a half, however on one of my final scans before iui was planned they saw that my follies hadnt grown much so I ended up with about 5 follies at 9mm!

They decided to alter my doses slightly and gave me the opportunity to carry on or cancell. I decided to stick with it, and in that week after the dose increase, I did feel the odd twinge and pain in my ovaries, nothing like I expected though!

A scan a week later revealed that my follicle on the right had grown to 20mm and one on my left to 14mm.

I was then given the hcg shot and the iui was booked in for 2 days later.

If you want to take a look at my journal, I have put lots of info in there about the whole process that I experienced!

Good luck to you all with your IUI's and plenty of sticky :dust: to you all in this thread! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you so much, girls!!! :hugs: I'll definitely take a look in your journal nnn! I'm glad to know that the pain doesn't have to come necessarily! :)

I can't wait to share this journey with you all!!! I hope there are good things coming for all of us very soon!


----------



## Flake-y

Hey everyone, well that's my IUI in progress; started taking letrozole yesterday!

Go back for a scan next Monday so we'll see what happens then. I didn't know you got ovary pain; I haven't had anything at all, was expecting some kind of side-effects like bloating but I suppose it's too early, my follicles will still be tiny!


----------



## Megg33k

I guess it just shows that ovary pain isn't necessary... I just don't get why I get it every month, but I'm not getting it with the Follistim. You'd think it would be worse... but maybe not!


----------



## Flake-y

I know some girls get ovary pain every month when they ovulate (I've never had it, or never noticed it anyway) so I guess everyone is different when it comes to symptoms & things!


----------



## scomar

I swear i notice symptoms now that i never used to have ! i can feel my ovaries now during ov time, i never did before -- but i think its cos i never tuned into it ?!
loads of people feel nothing at all too, so i think either is fine.
When do you think your IUI will be Flakey ?
I have mine tomorrow at 5.30 pm !!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeek !!


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi Ladies!

Well...an update! Had my baseline scan and blood work today! All is a go for another IUI this month! Starting Gonal F and Menopur today! Never thought I would be excited about more needles!

As far as ovarian "pain" goes, I had my first IUI last month. I was taking a larger than normal dose of Gonal F and I really didn't feel anything until about day 12 when my RE was performing the scan and pushed down on my ovaries to get a "better look", other than that nothing, and I had 4 "almost mature" follicles at that point, so I think everyone is different. I also didn't suffer any of the "emotional breakdowns" and mood swings that I had with Clomid. I thought they would be much worse with injectibles.

My first scan to check the progress is this Friday! I'm taking a higher dose, so hopefully things will be moving along quicker than last month. They were "slow starters" but caught up in no time! Hopefully this month they will be off to a flying start!

If all goes well, I should be triggering around September 19th!

GOOD LUCK LADIES! LOADS OF BABY DUST TO ALL OF US THIS MONTH!!!!

Wendy


----------



## scomar

What do Gonal F and Menapor do ? 
i have clomid then a trigger shot usually 34-36 hours before my IUI.
i always find it wierd that all our docs do things so different - i know its cos we are all different - but do you know what i mean ?
whenever anyone mentions a drug i dont know i always think hmmmmm why doesnt my doc give me that !?x


----------



## scomar

On a random note i just dyed all my whites blue ! but a bleedin pair of blue joggers in with my white wash and now eeeeeeeeeverything that was white has a nasty blue rince tinge to it ! b*llocks !!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> I swear i notice symptoms now that i never used to have ! i can feel my ovaries now during ov time, i never did before -- but i think its cos i never tuned into it ?!
> loads of people feel nothing at all too, so i think either is fine.
> When do you think your IUI will be Flakey ?
> I have mine tomorrow at 5.30 pm !!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeek !!

OMG! Tomorrow at 5:30pm!!! That's so soon! :yipee: Everything crossed for you!!



Weewendyg said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Well...an update! Had my baseline scan and blood work today! All is a go for another IUI this month! Starting Gonal F and Menopur today! Never thought I would be excited about more needles!
> 
> As far as ovarian "pain" goes, I had my first IUI last month. I was taking a larger than normal dose of Gonal F and I really didn't feel anything until about day 12 when my RE was performing the scan and pushed down on my ovaries to get a "better look", other than that nothing, and I had 4 "almost mature" follicles at that point, so I think everyone is different. I also didn't suffer any of the "emotional breakdowns" and mood swings that I had with Clomid. I thought they would be much worse with injectibles.
> 
> My first scan to check the progress is this Friday! I'm taking a higher dose, so hopefully things will be moving along quicker than last month. They were "slow starters" but caught up in no time! Hopefully this month they will be off to a flying start!
> 
> If all goes well, I should be triggering around September 19th!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES! LOADS OF BABY DUST TO ALL OF US THIS MONTH!!!!
> 
> Wendy

I'm so glad to hear so many people saying that they didn't have pain. Maybe its just different with the injectables! Good luck!!! :hugs:



scomar said:


> On a random note i just dyed all my whites blue ! but a bleedin pair of blue joggers in with my white wash and now eeeeeeeeeverything that was white has a nasty blue rince tinge to it ! b*llocks !!!!!

Aww... I hate that! Just bleach the crap out of them! :haha:


----------



## Weewendyg

scomar said:


> What do Gonal F and Menapor do ?
> i have clomid then a trigger shot usually 34-36 hours before my IUI.
> i always find it wierd that all our docs do things so different - i know its cos we are all different - but do you know what i mean ?
> whenever anyone mentions a drug i dont know i always think hmmmmm why doesnt my doc give me that !?x

Hi There!

Gonal F and Menopur are injectible medications that push you to produce mature follicles. I tried Clomid to no avail - injectibles are apparently much more potent, and not as bad as it all sounds. I am monitored with ultrasounds every 2-3 days to watch the growth of the follicles and to make sure you are not "over-stimulated" (in which case they have no option but to flip you to an IVF cycle). When they are nearing maturity, I am given another injection daily to prevent me from ovulating, but allows the follies to grow. When they are the correct size, I am given the HcG trigger and the IUI is done 36 hours later. I am going for a double IUI this time, so probably 36 and then 48 hours after ovulation.

How long have you been trying Clomid? I tried for 3 months with no success, no my RE moved me on to injectibles. I am a Lab Tech so i deal with needles everyday, but the thought of injecting myself everyday (3 times a day) terrified me - but we do what we need to do and it's not bad at all. The needles are just like Insulin injections (in a pen form) and you don't even feel them!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Weewendyg said:


> scomar said:
> 
> 
> What do Gonal F and Menapor do ?
> i have clomid then a trigger shot usually 34-36 hours before my IUI.
> i always find it wierd that all our docs do things so different - i know its cos we are all different - but do you know what i mean ?
> whenever anyone mentions a drug i dont know i always think hmmmmm why doesnt my doc give me that !?x
> 
> Hi There!
> 
> Gonal F and Menopur are injectible medications that push you to produce mature follicles. I tried Clomid to no avail - injectibles are apparently much more potent, and not as bad as it all sounds. I am monitored with ultrasounds every 2-3 days to watch the growth of the follicles and to make sure you are not "over-stimulated" (in which case they have no option but to flip you to an IVF cycle). When they are nearing maturity, I am given another injection daily to prevent me from ovulating, but allows the follies to grow. When they are the correct size, I am given the HcG trigger and the IUI is done 36 hours later. I am going for a double IUI this time, so probably 36 and then 48 hours after ovulation.
> 
> How long have you been trying Clomid? I tried for 3 months with no success, no my RE moved me on to injectibles. I am a Lab Tech so i deal with needles everyday, but the thought of injecting myself everyday (3 times a day) terrified me - but we do what we need to do and it's not bad at all. The needles are just like Insulin *injections (in a pen form) and you don't even feel them!*
> 
> Good Luck!!!Click to expand...

This is absolutely true.. and I'm terrified of needles! :yipee:


----------



## babybumpage

F....R...U...S...T...R....A....T....E....D.....

Yes, that's how I feel right now. So I had a scan last Friday (day 5 of cycle) and they said everything looked good, but that I had a large follie on my left side. They woudn't tell me how large, or when they thought I would ovulate. I was frustrated when I left the scan, so was the husband. So that was Friday. Saturday goes by, Sunday goes by, Monday (a holiday) goes by, then today, I get no call from the doctor. I call them at 2:00 and they tell me the doctor will call tomorrow. I inform them I've been waiting all weekend with what I was told was a large follie and I just wanted to know HOW BIG! So she puts me on hold, then tells me the on-call doctor will call me. OK, so I wait and wait, 3 hours later the on-call dr. calls and says the follie was 16 on Friday.... So you ovulate at 20, and I was at 16 on Friday. So it's possible I've already ovulated, although the OPK's don't say that. They indicate I might be closer, but not ovulated. So the on-call dr tells me to call my doctor at 8:00-8:30 am and they will do a scan, and/or IUI. So now husband and I have been BD'ing for the last few days twice a day, and now we can't, and he has to work. So I'm going in at 8:00, forget calling, I'm going to be in the office at 8:00. They can do another scan and if they need the husband I will call him and make him drive in from work. But if they knew I was 16 on Friday, why didn't they call me Friday and TELL ME! Why would they make me wait until today?!? Or even tomorrow! So I guess we see what we have to do tomorrow.

Also, did you know people are using the trigger injection as a form of WEIGHT LOSS?? Apparently that's why the price is 142.00 USD! They are trying to deter people from using it for weight loss... Who in the world would use something like that for weight loss? If any ladies are trying to get under 30 BMI, apparently check out the HCG diet, my doctor said it is actually a very quick way to lose a lot of weight, and it's apparently safe! Who would think of something like that!


----------



## Megg33k

I've heard of it... They drop some HCG under their tongue (from what I've been told) and they lose tons of weight quick. I don't freaking get it. How does that work? WTF?!? I need to lose weight, and I have a vial of HCG trigger shot stuff... but I bet I don't use it for that!

That's so frustrating about them not telling you Friday! I now know that I'll have to be sure they tell me everything I want to know whilst I'm there!

I so hope you get good news and haven't missed O! :hugs:


----------



## babybumpage

Pharmacy called, they FINALLY fought it out with my insurance. My trigger went from 142.00 for 1 vial to 5.00. RIDICULOUS! The stress is just horrible that these insurance countries put people though! 

So then we did an OPK and it comes up light than the rest. Tell me if this makes sense. Yesterday, we did an OPK and it was lighter than the other two days. But when I woke up and it had dried, it had a very dark tiny line though it. It now looks like after 12 hours it would have been a + OPK. So tonight I did another OPK and same as yesterday, it is extremely light. We'll see if it darkens up, but WT...this is not even right. And I asked the OBGYN today about the OPK tiny line being dark and she said she didn't really know, most people just know from testing month after month, but every month mine is totally different! Do you ladies get a small tiny line through a thicker line on your OPK? It's the clearblue OPK.


----------



## Megg33k

I've seen it many times on other people's pics... I believe the PeeOnAStick website lady was told that more than 50% of the line had to be the dark color for it to be positive. :shrug: I don't get along with OPK's very well! LOL

Yes... Insurance companies can make things difficult... but sometimes... well, sometimes I get $1200 worth of meds (Follistim and HCG trigger) for $32.50 and then I don't care if they're difficult!


----------



## babybumpage

Wow, I dont even want to know how much follistim is going to cost if I have to go that route! I'm starting to feel O pain now, so I'm wondering if we are going to miss it by waiting till morning. Ugh! I hate the stress of just not knowing! These lines aren't 50% but they might be 30-40% but they are just so dark it's hard to ignore them! We're tried other brands, one brand said we were + every day! No joke, every single day!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! I wish I had an answer... Could you post a pic?

The Follistim... Well, here's my packing slip from the shipment:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/4959231236_d8347f6cb8_z.jpg

The "Price" is what it cost... The "Paid" was how much I had to pay after my insurance got done with it! I was truly on :cloud9:... because I couldn't afford to do this without my insurance!


----------



## babybumpage

I can't post a pic with this computer (husband has wrong card for the available card slots for this computer). So we called the OBGYN on call. She said it's a catch-22. We can BD tonight, and drastically reduce the numbers if we need to do an IUI tomorrow morning. Or we can wait and possibly miss the O because it would be more than 12 hours later. Ugh! Either way we have to take a chance and miss our O if we wait, but we've done BD and it's not taken yet. It's just hard making this decision.


----------



## Megg33k

When was the last time you DTD? If it wasn't too long ago, I'd say that you should try and wait until morning.


----------



## babybumpage

10 pm last night, 12 noon before that, 9 pm before that, so not too long ago. We decided to wait till morning. If we had even 18 hours we might have chanced it, but we would only have 10 hours, and we just thought his count would take too big a hit in numbers, so it could reduce iui chances. We're hoping the BD'ing before covers us up till yesterday, and we just hope that the eggie holds out for at least 15 hours. I checked as many websites as we could, and no one has definitive answer on how long an egg usually lives for, 12 or 24 or 48 hours. I think we're ruling 48 out, but everything else was split down the middle between 12 and 24 hours. So we just hope the eggie holds on a bit longer. Frustrating tho, husband has to leave work and everything. I'm going to leave the house really early and be at the office when they open. I'm going to have them do a scan and see if the egg might be hanging around. The on-duty obgyn said that there is a huge chance my LH surge might not be enough to release the egg, so it's possible, not likely, but possible the egg could still be there and I would need to trigger to release it and then IUI the next day. But I'm feeling strong O pain, so I'm pretty convinced I O'd at 8pm tonight.


----------



## scomar

Hi ladies,

Looking forward to hearing you update babybumpage ! and what happened at the clinic. My doc does it a bit different, I have clomid day 2-7 of cycle. Then scan on day 12, the will then either give me a trigger shot or ask me to have a scan the following day if things aren&#8217;t quite ready...
I don&#8217;t use any OPKs for my IUIs. Does worry me a bit though as just relying on my doc to know her stuff ?!

I don&#8217;t really understand how the whole healthcare system in the US works ? 
Over her we have the NHS which is free &#8211; but with waiting lists. Or you pay to go private. No UK insurance companies cover fertility treatment, but the often cover ops etc. that are linked to it &#8211; e.g. I had a laparoscopy 6 months back which was paid for by my insurance company.

We&#8217;ve had to pay for all our IUIs which has been a bit gutting that they have not worked !! LOL &#8211; I keep on thinking that each IUI was a holiday abroad up in smoke !!!


----------



## babybumpage

Wow, I don't think I could rely on my doctor, only because she has been COMPLETELY WRONG! This is our 5th cycle with this doctor. The normal thinking is that you ovulate on the 1/2 way mark, so day 15 of a 30 day cycle. I'm a 32 day cycle, so we've been expecting day 16 O. Two months ago, my OPK said day 9. But the OBGYN said no way, wayyyy too soon. So last month, day 16, OPK +, so we do IUI, nothing. This month, I go in for the scan, and it's 16 mm on cycle day 5 (O at 20 mm, and grows 1-2 mm a day, so by day 7 it should have been ready to go). I ask her again, could we be O'ing early, and she says no way. Well, what do you know, I'm day 8 and I'm O'ing. So she was completely wrong. I just don't know that I could completely trust an OBGYN when my body is doing things totally different. 

So the US health care system, in a word, is screwed up. We have insurance companies that sell you plans that are all different, each with their own policies, etc. No two cover the exact same thing, and I'm sure there are millions of plans. Doctors are all private, and you try and find one your insurance will pay. Insurance gets to pick the doctors they cover. If you don't have insurance, good luck. Luckily, husband just got a new job and insurance is pretty good. My particular insurance will cover most procedures and tests to determine why I'm infertile, but they will not help me get pregnant "artificially". So we pay IUI ourselves, IVF will be our own, etc. But they will pay 100% baby, so all pregnancy will be covered, and the child will be covered. This is all great, because the insurance is free through husbands work. Most people pay 500-1500.00 per month for insurance. We don't have 'waiting lists', but you do have to find a doctor who is taking patients, and who isn't booked 3 years out, which can be very difficult sometimes. Hope that helps a little. 

I will let you know how everything goes tomorrow, it's 2am and I still can't sleep. Somehow I feel like the egg will live longer if I don't sleep. Yep, I know, I've lost it for sure.


----------



## scomar

awwwww am at work so cant write lots, but thinking of you - sounds like you are having a total mare as we say in the UK !
I have my IUI 5;30 and will email to update you guys after, 
I hope the 8am appt goes okay ! unless I have got it wrong and you had it today ?!?
anyway, talk later.
ps - eek $500-1500 a month on healthcare ?!?!!? jeeeeepers !!! we really are spoilt with the NHS.


----------



## Flake-y

scomar said:


> I swear i notice symptoms now that i never used to have ! i can feel my ovaries now during ov time, i never did before -- but i think its cos i never tuned into it ?!
> loads of people feel nothing at all too, so i think either is fine.
> When do you think your IUI will be Flakey ?
> I have mine tomorrow at 5.30 pm !!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeek !!

Not sure, but she said when I go back Monday they'll be able to let me know if we can go ahead & do the IUI soon, or if I have to take more of the letrozole. So could be next week sometime?

Good luck for today!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## scomar

Thanks - am super excited ! literally done no work today...........


----------



## Flake-y

No wonder! I'd be the same!


----------



## Megg33k

I pay ~$220/mo for our insurance... but if you saw the pic I posted, you'll understand that its well worth it to pay $220/mo when they just footed almost $1200 for meds for my IUI... and they'll pay 80% of my IUI cost... They'll also cover the same for IVF. So, I'm not going to complain! I'm one of the lucky ones though... My insurance is rare, and I appreciate it every single day! I couldn't do this without it!


----------



## Megg33k

Sooooo... babybumpage... Did they go ahead with the IUI then? Did you miss O? Or, is it still coming? FX'd for you!


----------



## scomar

Megg33k said:


> I pay ~$220/mo for our insurance... but if you saw the pic I posted, you'll understand that its well worth it to pay $220/mo when they just footed almost $1200 for meds for my IUI... and they'll pay 80% of my IUI cost... They'll also cover the same for IVF. So, I'm not going to complain! I'm one of the lucky ones though... My insurance is rare, and I appreciate it every single day! I couldn't do this without it!

Think i get how it works now.
oOOooooooooooooo 3 hours 45 mins till my IUI !!!!!!!!
my stomach is full of butterflies !


----------



## Quaver

Good luck Scomar:happydance:

Hi! Just read the whole thread:book:
I'm considering IUI this September.

My doc suggested it last month, since my DH keeps missing the ov due to anxiety and being unable to produce the goods on the crucial day:growlmad:
Not to mention abnormal viscosity, 22% motility and 1% morphology:haha:

I have PCOS with irregular cycles.

CD2 today, called the clinic to make CD14 appointment and I asked about IUI, and was told they'll decide if IUI is OK or not on CD14. 
It feels to me that they are cutting it close. What if I ov on CD13 or 14?

So if they find I'll ov on CD15, does that mean I need to get the semen sample from DH in the morning of CD15 before he goes to work, and take it to the clinic? Or does DH need a day off?

This is my history:

Clomid 50mg cycle 1 ov'd on CD15
Clomid 50mg cycle 2 ov'd on CD22
Clomid 100mg cycle 3 -now-

Any thoughts? Thanks:flower:


----------



## scomar

well ladies the man just called ! He has done his bit and its over to me now. Heading over there in 40 mins.
He said he thinks the sample was good quality but not so great volume as our 1st IUI. eeek ! fin out the stats when I get there.
The sperm man there (the doc that washes it all etc.) is Italian and sooooo cute ! last time i pitched up i really blushed when he chatted to me ! I never knew so many hot men worked at the sperm place !! tee heeeee
xx


----------



## scomar

Quaver said:


> Good luck Scomar:happydance:
> 
> Hi! Just read the whole thread:book:
> I'm considering IUI this September.
> 
> My doc suggested it last month, since my DH keeps missing the ov due to anxiety and being unable to produce the goods on the crucial day:growlmad:
> Not to mention abnormal viscosity, 22% motility and 1% morphology:haha:
> 
> I have PCOS with irregular cycles.
> 
> CD2 today, called the clinic to make CD14 appointment and I asked about IUI, and was told they'll decide if IUI is OK or not on CD14.
> It feels to me that they are cutting it close. What if I ov on CD13 or 14?
> 
> So if they find I'll ov on CD15, does that mean I need to get the semen sample from DH in the morning of CD15 before he goes to work, and take it to the clinic? Or does DH need a day off?
> 
> This is my history:
> 
> Clomid 50mg cycle 1 ov'd on CD15
> Clomid 50mg cycle 2 ov'd on CD22
> Clomid 100mg cycle 3 -now-
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks:flower:

Hi lovie, on the way to my IUI shortly but i'll reply to you when am back, promise.
Yeah my DH feels the pressure when he has to perform. Must be awful to know you have to produce a good sample on demand ! one time he had to do a few test samples in a row and the poor dear had chaffage at the end !! LOL - sorry too much info ! i couldnt help but giggle at him
x


----------



## nnn84

scomar said:


> well ladies the man just called ! He has done his bit and its over to me now. Heading over there in 40 mins.
> He said he thinks the sample was good quality but not so great volume as our 1st IUI. eeek ! fin out the stats when I get there.
> The sperm man there (the doc that washes it all etc.) is Italian and sooooo cute ! last time i pitched up i really blushed when he chatted to me ! I never knew so many hot men worked at the sperm place !! tee heeeee
> xx

:haha: :rofl: That's soo funny! They are all grand dad's at my hospital! lol
Good luck hun! Keep us informed! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

GOOD LUCK, SCOMAR!!! :yipee: (Its going on right now, ya know!)



Quaver said:


> My doc suggested it last month, since my DH keeps missing the ov due to anxiety and being unable to produce the goods on the crucial day:growlmad:
> Not to mention abnormal viscosity, 22% motility and 1% morphology:haha:
> 
> I have PCOS with irregular cycles.
> 
> CD2 today, called the clinic to make CD14 appointment and I asked about IUI, and was told they'll decide if IUI is OK or not on CD14.
> It feels to me that they are cutting it close. What if I ov on CD13 or 14?
> 
> So if they find I'll ov on CD15, does that mean I need to get the semen sample from DH in the morning of CD15 before he goes to work, and take it to the clinic? Or does DH need a day off?
> 
> This is my history:
> 
> Clomid 50mg cycle 1 ov'd on CD15
> Clomid 50mg cycle 2 ov'd on CD22
> Clomid 100mg cycle 3 -now-
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks:flower:

Uhm... That seems a bit late to me to be deciding, but I'm really new to all of this. So, I shall let scomar answer when she returns!


----------



## babybumpage

so ok, we haven't missed O. The scan I had on day 5 said we had one at 16mm. They are supposed to grow 2mm per day right? So one would expect it to be over with since today is day 10. Nope. It's at 17x13 now, which means in 5 days it grew 1mm.... WTH!. So anyway, still haven't O'd and good thing to, as she said my lining is very very thin (it's day 10), so she's calling an RE to get his opinion and see what he thinks. Then I have to go back Friday for another scan, the trigger, and then IUI on Saturday, which is good, because oh poor husband.... He had to work today, and he got a ne wjob offer yesterday (from within the company) but he goes from hourly to salary, and his pay scale goes from 40k-60k per year (they top out in 6 years) to 55k-119k. Yeah. We're pretttttty happy over here. But he has to put in for it to see if anyone else more qualified wanted it (they better not), but he had to meet with the hiring manager this morning and take a bunch more tests for work, so I call him 25 times and tell him to head there, as the traffic is horrible (1.5 hours for a 45 min drive) and all I could keep thinking was I O'd at 8, so 12 hour egg timer = 8am, and he hasn't even left, and it's 10am, so my egg timer is going off in my head, and I'm thinking how can I keep this egg going longer... yep, I'm going crazy, can ya tell! So I text him and say they are doing the ultrasound, head this way. Then she said no O, so I text him and tell him stay at work, so he calls me and he's getting ready to leave work, and I tell him no stay at work, talk about a confusing day! But poor Husband doesn't know whether he's coming or going!!!!!

Scomar, soooo excited for you!! Please let us know how IUI went! Fingers crossed and Baby Dust for you!!


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you haven't missed it and have the IUI scheduled now! :hugs: Yay!


----------



## babybumpage

Thanks megg, how are things going on your end??


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... I have another shot to do in about 5.5 hours... Then, my u/s is exactly 24 hours from now. I'm going to be only CD8... So, not sure what I'm hoping for. Then, we go from there. I hope to know more tomorrow around an hour from now! :) I'll keep y'all updated!!!


----------



## scomar

Ladies !!!!!!! 
IUI done, sperm was 15m post wash and the mobility was a fab 96% - yay !! not so many swimmers as the 1st IUI but the ones that are there can swim well so am pleased.
now let the 2 week wait begin !! just about to have a nice glass of red, some cheesy pasta and watch britains next top model. love it love it. 

Babybumpage - SO glad you didnt miss you O !

Quavar ! hey how are you ? sounds like you will be joining us IUI girlies - my DH always does his sample at the clinic, but if you live close you can courier it in - as long as its within 30 mins ! and kept warm, our doc advises bringing it in your bra so it stays warm ! LOL
so for instance today DH went in at 3.30, did the business, then i went in at 5.30. 1st IUI he was with me when i had it done as i was scared, but once i realised it was a piece of cake i said to him dont worry, just go back to work. So, in short he doesnt take a day off, just does it during his lunch hour. but then we are lucky as clinic is central london where we work. 
By the way the IUI is literally painless and i am the biggest baby in the world. 
xxxxxx
ps - really huge storm of babydust to all


----------



## scomar

ANd......... sorry if TMI, but we BD'd when i got home from having the IUI
just to "send in reserves" as they say in the army !
whoop whoop ! it best be a fit troop


----------



## babybumpage

megg, ugh, I hate shots; ; But let us know how the ultrasound goes. It'll be good to see something, even if its early. 

scomar- wow, that's a great count and wow can they swim! I totally read your plan of wine, pasta and t.v. and got this warm vibe all over. It's turning fall here and It's my FAVORITE time of year. I have a banana bread candle going in the living room, put the t.v. on and jumped back in bed after my scan. I'm still here... lol! And awesome timing on sending in the reserves! They say to send in as many reserves as possible!!


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> Ladies !!!!!!!
> IUI done, sperm was 15m post wash and the mobility was a fab 96% - yay !! not so many swimmers as the 1st IUI but the ones that are there can swim well so am pleased.
> now let the 2 week wait begin !! just about to have a nice glass of red, some cheesy pasta and watch britains next top model. love it love it.
> 
> Babybumpage - SO glad you didnt miss you O !
> 
> Quavar ! hey how are you ? sounds like you will be joining us IUI girlies - my DH always does his sample at the clinic, but if you live close you can courier it in - as long as its within 30 mins ! and kept warm, our doc advises bringing it in your bra so it stays warm ! LOL
> so for instance today DH went in at 3.30, did the business, then i went in at 5.30. 1st IUI he was with me when i had it done as i was scared, but once i realised it was a piece of cake i said to him dont worry, just go back to work. So, in short he doesnt take a day off, just does it during his lunch hour. but then we are lucky as clinic is central london where we work.
> *By the way the IUI is literally painless and i am the biggest baby in the world.*
> xxxxxx
> ps - really huge storm of babydust to all

Thank you for that! I was terribly worried!



scomar said:


> ANd......... sorry if TMI, but we BD'd when i got home from having the IUI
> just to "send in reserves" as they say in the army !
> whoop whoop ! it best be a fit troop

I think we're likely to do the same... not to send in reserves, but so it feels like I didn't pay an old man to make me pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## scomar

Us too - its just heading into Autumn and starts geting dark around 8ish - that means one thing for me - foods like macaroni cheese and PJs !!
If only i could ever persuade DH to BD in the morning then we could follow it up tomorrow too - but there is literally NO CHANCE of that. He is like a dead man walking first thing - am lucky to get a grunt out of him, let alone BD !! LOL

ps Quaver, it does seem a little late to decide your IUI, but hey - doesnt meant it wont work - presumably they will scan you ? if so they will be able to tell how close you are to O - roughly. ?? 
its so crazy the way all our doc's do things so different !
I got to say i do like mine -
but i do sometimes worry that when you go private this fertility stuff is a "business". do you ever worry that docs do stuff to get more money ? i know most docs are good ones but there are some sheisters out there.
I sometimes have crazy thoguhts that the doc will miss time my IUI so i have to move onto IVF and they get more cash !! i know its silly, as i genuinely think my docis a good one but you do hear horror stories.
i watched "exterme pregnancy" the other night and this woman had had 18 IUIs !! i mean seriously, you wonder if her doc was thinking - hmmmmmm £800 per IUI - chi ching !


----------



## scomar

Megg33k that made me really laugh !! paying an old man to get you preggers !! haha - the things we do.
yeah it was me and my doc in the room today and when she was doing the IUI i was thinking about how some people call their baby after where it was conveived and stuff like that. i was thinking if i concieved on this IUI what would i call it ??
"the £800 wank", "the x clinic" etc. HAHA

yeah, my doc said not only do the reserves increase the chances but also you'll never know which one got you preggers, which is kind of cool
x


----------



## Megg33k

Hmmm.. I'll be sending in reserves then too! LOL That's funny about naming the baby where s/he was conceived! "This is my baby... Sher!" LOL I'm conceiving at the Sher Institute... *sigh*... I hate the sound of that!

I'm now wishing I'd chosen IVF instead of IUI... I don't know why, but I think I chose incorrectly! Does TTC actually make you crazy? Because I feel that way right now!


----------



## scomar

Sher ! love it, she'll end up with a nightly show in Vegas !!x


----------



## Megg33k

Probably! *sigh* And, what if its a boy?! LOL 

Why am I so tired? Do injectables do that? Is that even possible?


----------



## babybumpage

In the states, most doctors will only do 3-4 IUI's before going to IVF. IUI costs about 350, the washing costs 250. So each IUI is 600. IVF is 12,500 minimum without injectibles and the rest. All not covered by insurance, so I think we're going to stay with iui as long as we can because 12,500 is just out of our budget after we just moved across the country. But I don't know any doctor who would agree to do more than 6 Iui's before going to IVF.


----------



## Megg33k

My doc doesn't like to do more than 2-3 IUI's. My IUI's are running about $1000/cycle without meds... but I'm not paying out nearly that much. The IVF at my clinic is only $5000-10,000/cycle including EVERYTHING (again, I'd be paying less)... I don't know how they make that happen, but its a 40% success rate per cycle! :dohh: That's the bit that makes me wish I'd gone that route! But, I don't think I'll do more than 2 IUI's! If nothing in 2 tries, I'll probably move straight on to IVF! 

The clinic I'm going to can be found at https://www.haveababy.com! They have several clinics across the country and offer financial assistance... in case anyone is interested! You'd think I worked for them instead of the other way around! LOL


----------



## Quaver

scomar said:


> By the way the IUI is literally painless and i am the biggest baby in the world.
> xxxxxx
> ps - really huge storm of babydust to all

Thank you for that. I hope mine will be painless as well:blush:
:dust:


scomar said:


> ps Quaver, it does seem a little late to decide your IUI, but hey - doesnt meant it wont work - presumably they will scan you ? if so they will be able to tell how close you are to O - roughly. ??
> its so crazy the way all our doc's do things so different !
> I got to say i do like mine -
> but i do sometimes worry that when you go private this fertility stuff is a "business". do you ever worry that docs do stuff to get more money ?

Yes they will do an internal scan. Mine's private, so I don't know if this is a money grabbing scheme so I miss another cycle or not...:blush:

In the meantime, I've bought preseed, so hoping it might do the trick if we miss IUI this time round:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Everything in the US is private, and I don't think they try to make us miss anything... The thing with paying privately is that if you don't like the way they do things, you can give someone else your money instead. So, its not in their best interest to lower their success rate or make you angry! :)


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi Ladies!

I LOVED reading all of the latest posts! Been gone for a few days and just catching up! You ladies crack me up!!!! This whole IUI business is so frustrating and time-consuming, it's great that we can all jump on here and get some much needed comic relief and de-stressing!

I'm on day 2 of Gonal F and Menopur now. Massive headache today, unlike last time when I had no side effects, probably due to higher doses. I go for my CD6 scan on Friday morning and CD8 scan on Sunday morning, so here's hoping!

As far as costs go...just wanted to share a little with all of you. I am in Canada, and luckily my health insurance plan through work covers all of my meds. I just picked up my last "crate full" and Gonal F was approx $7800, menopur $1400 - and that's not even including the HCG trigger or Orgalutran! I can't imagine having no coverage...how the hell would anyone be able to afford this? And this isn't even IVF - just IUI!!!! The actual cost of IUI is covered by our Provincial Health Plan, but sperm washing is $250.

It seems so rediculous that the costs are this terribly high!!!! Makes me sick!!!!

WELL...thank you for the smiles and the chuckles ladies. Lord knows I needed it!

LOADS AND LOADS OF BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU!!! I'll be watching for everyone's results!

Wendy


----------



## Megg33k

My injection tonight pinched and it burned after... My 5th one finally hurts? What gives?


----------



## babybumpage

Megg, maybe this one is the charm so it was just trying to get in what pain it could!! And it's funny, because just before I went to write that our breaker in our bedroom went off, and we lost all power for a few minutes! lol a sign maybe?


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe? LOL I would love for this to be the last shot and the only time I have to go through all of this! Funny enough, I had to go to the hospital tonight that I have to go to tomorrow! Hubby missed the last step on our porch, and rolled his ankle. It turned out to be just a bad sprain! We're home now, but I'll be back in 12 hours! lol


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Everything in the US is private, and I don't think they try to make us miss anything... The thing with paying privately is that if you don't like the way they do things, you can give someone else your money instead. So, its not in their best interest to lower their success rate or make you angry! :)

Good point:thumbup: Not sure where my FS comes in though. Perhaps they know I'll ov late:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Not sure... I wish I had that answer for you!


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

2 x 13mm & 2 x 14mm on my right ovary... 2 x 13mm on my left ovary (maybe more, couldn't see it well)... 

2 more injections (tonight and tomorrow), trigger at midnight Saturday night, and IUI 10am Mon morning!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## scomar

Megg33k said:


> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> 2 x 13mm & 2 x 14mm on my right ovary... 2 x 13mm on my left ovary (maybe more, couldn't see it well)...
> 
> 2 more injections (tonight and tomorrow), trigger at midnight Saturday night, and IUI 10am Mon morning!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay !!! thats awsome !! am so excited for you !!! you might even get twinnies with all those follies !!! eeeeeeeeeeeek !!! remind me is this your first IUI ?
SO exciting !!! Monday morning isnt long to wait at ALL x


----------



## Megg33k

I know! Everyone has told me twins for ages! Maybe they're right! :)

Yes, its my first! I so hope it only takes once! With 6 targets and tens of millions of sperm... How could ONE not take? It has to!

Also, 15mm endometrium! Forgot to add that bit!


----------



## blondemop

:hi: Good luck to everyone! I agree, you ladies are hilarious! Love it!
I talked to my FS today. DH SA numbers were great but morphology was still not in the normal range. She said she would still go ahead with IUI, so they must not have been that bad! I have an HSG Monday and if that is ok I will have IUI late next week. No meds for this first round for me though. We are trying a natural cycle. Well, natural with LOTS of accupuncture and lots of herbs and supplements (something like 26 pills a day!) I really really hope this works out for all of us! It really can drive one crazy!!!
Until then... trying to :coffee:!
:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Great news Meg33k!:dance:


----------



## babybumpage

Megg, that's fantastic news! Surely his "guys" can find one or two targets in there somewhere right??? I think this is going to be your month! I have another scan at 8:30 in the city, which means another early morning. Husband and I got one last BD in before IUI saturday. So we'll see tomorrow morning where they are at and then trigger tomorrow at the doctors office, then IUI saturday. Husband has to work Saturday, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks!!! Love and :dust: all around!


----------



## scomar

babybumpage said:


> Megg, that's fantastic news! Surely his "guys" can find one or two targets in there somewhere right??? I think this is going to be your month! I have another scan at 8:30 in the city, which means another early morning. Husband and I got one last BD in before IUI saturday. So we'll see tomorrow morning where they are at and then trigger tomorrow at the doctors office, then IUI saturday. Husband has to work Saturday, so we'll see how that goes.

fingers crossed Sat goes well for you !!!!!!!! am sure it will.


----------



## scomar

ITS THE WEEKEND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TWW always goes _much _quicker when am off work.


----------



## babybumpage

OK, sooooo!!!!!!! I went for another follie check! They took my blood pressure and almost cancelled everything on the stop. 72/50... yeah I know, low, but I have normally low blood pressure and a normally fast heart beat. I can't explain why other than to say my dad's blood pressure is usually 150/110 so I do what I can to keep mine really low, and that I've been told I'm tachycardic but it's on the very low side (110/minute or a bit over). But they agreed to continue as long as I do nothing for the next few days. I literally had to promise I would go home and sit on the couch. So now I write from the couch with one of my sleepy persian kitties perched on my lap! What a way to spend the day. Oh and I made husband promise to get me yummy dinner. So they did the scan. My doctor told me she was going to call a specialist on Wednesday to get another opinion because I was showing to ovulate on the femara when I wasn't ovulating. The specialist said the femara can show a false ovulation as well as a false pregnancy test because it is really messing with your hormones. So from now on, it all has to be scans and blood tests. This saves me a bit of money because the OPKs are 40.00/month minimum because I need 1 box + since I have a 32 day cycle and we suspected ovulation day 7-16. So cheaper on one end, at least if I have to do the scans anyway! So we did the scan and ........ 21x23 and 23x23!!!! I haven't O'd yet, and with those numbers we agreed to trigger. OW?!!?!?!?! The trigger seriously hurt, but mind you I am HORRIBLE with needles (yeah, I've had 10 surgeries, I'm just so over needles I can't even tell you). So, we triggered today, and we have to go in for back to back IUI's tomorrow and Sunday. Only problem is IUI wash place is only open till 10:00 am and husband has to work 4am-12 noon! We live in a busy city, so it's like 45-50 minutes from the house to the office, and a LOT of traffic on weekends means I'm going to have to find a way to get his sample and rush it to the office in less than an hour with stop and go traffic. UGH! But, at least we know that I will ovulate in the next 24-36 hours and that we are aiming at the right time. That's half the battle with me!


----------



## Megg33k

WOW! 21x23 and 23x23 is AMAZING!!! That's fantastic! :hugs: Good luck, honey!!!


----------



## babybumpage

Thanks Megg!! I'm feeling REALLY hopeful. I also should mention that my doctor talked to the RE, and the RE wants to meet with me and husband just to do one initial visit to see what we can tweak. The RE doesn't think we have a huge issue yet, but thinks we might be able to tweak something that would get a BFP! But I think we're going to do the two IUI's and if this doesn't take then we might start on the RE path. But I'm just trying to stay REALLY hopeful! And good luck on your trigger! My tushie is still sore ; ;


----------



## Megg33k

I think I'm aiming for 2 IUI's and then strait to IVF! Although, I hope that we're both just knocked up instead!!! 

Tushie? Mine has to be in my arm! :cry:


----------



## babybumpage

WHAT?!? I asked if I could get it in the arm and she said NO! I have a titanium shoulder, and I wanted to get it there because I don't feel near as much there, and they said no way! They said it was too much for the arm! I'm so mad! Oh well, hopefully we both will be knocked up so it won't matter right? We don't have IVF coverage so I'm not thinking we are heading that way. I'm really hoping we are just successful and this whole IUI nonsense is behind us =)


----------



## Megg33k

I don't have that much to trigger. How much was your trigger? Mine is only 1cc! Was your more? They said it had to be in my bicep! OUCH! 

I agree... I hope it works this time and we're all done with it ASAP waiting for our forever babies!


----------



## Megg33k

So, I'm terrified I ovulated last night or something! That would be monumentally bad! How do I know I didn't?


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> So, I'm terrified I ovulated last night or something! That would be monumentally bad! How do I know I didn't?

Chart? Hope you haven't ov'd, but you had :sex: so you are covered just in case:)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure I haven't now that I've calmed down. I suppose maybe 1 could have ruptured, and it still wouldn't be the end of the world since I had at least 6! I'm finding that's A LOT compared to most people's IUI cycles. :wacko: We did BD on CD6 and again tonight. Then nothing until the insemination... probably again Monday night, and then maybe Tues and Wed just to be sure! 

I find something to worry myself about constantly! I hate how crazy TTC has made me!!! :(

My temp dipped yesterday, so that worried me too. But, it doesn't matter. I can still feel my ovaries like they're taking over! In fact, BD was sort of uncomfortable from the pressure. I have a lot of mm's worth of follies right now! 

I'm ready to trigger and inseminate and get this over with! Anyone else ready to be DONE with their cycle?


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Anyone else ready to be DONE with their cycle?

I just want a baby in my arms:baby:


----------



## Megg33k

Me too, Quaver! Its about time!


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi Ladies!!!

Babybumpage - I too was scared to death last month that I had O'd before the IUI, but they assured me that it would be 36 hours before I did. They said they had "1" lady ovulate prior to the 36 hour mark, but she also got her BFP!

I am also prescribed Orgalutran injections. once the follies are measuring good sizes, they start me on these which allows the follies to keep growing, but does not allow you to ovulate! Then when they are the right size, I am given trigger and IUI 34 hours later. Unfortunately last month, had 4 good sized follies approx 20mm and BFN! Ugh! I was sure it would work!

Also...I have to take my injections in my lower abdomen! Not sure if this is an option for you ladies, but it hurts alot less than your arm or leg!!!!!

GOOD LUCK WITH EVERYTHING!! I'll be watching for updates!!!!

Wendy


----------



## babybumpage

OK, so IUI #1 is done, but I'm not feeling so confident. We did the trigger yesterday (Friday) at 9:00 AM. Today husband had to work so he rushed home from work on his lunch break, and then I rushed the sample the 45 minutes to the city. When I picked the sample up, my heart sank. After the wash 65% motile and only 3.25 million motile sperm. Those numbers are really low, and a lot lower than the last time we did IUI and that was a BFN so I'm not feeling so good. But the doctor did say again it only takes 1, but I'm just not thinking this is going to happen. I'm begging my husband to call his manager and ask if he can work 3 extra hours today, and get out 3 hours early tomorrow so we can go straight to the office to provide the sample. I'm also cooking him a really healthy and yummy dinner so I hope that helps. Also, since his last count we have both been taking folic acid, and this count is over 1/2 the size smaller than last time. Ugh... I'm SOOOO ready for a BFP it's not even funny.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, no! It does only take one though! :hugs: I hope with everything I have that it works out for you this cycle!

Makes me a bit nervous that his could be much worse Monday than it was for his SA. Please no!


----------



## babybumpage

So I talked to DH and he said he was able to move things around at work. He's working 3 extra hours today, and getting out 3 hours early tomorrow. Which means an 11 hour day today, but that's ok, it's double time, so he's ok. Also, he mentioned that he thinks tomorrow's count will be MUCH better. See, he came home on a "lunch break 10 minute extension" so that he could do this, so (TMI coming) he came home on a break, drove 20 minutes in traffic to get here, dropped trousers, and I was running around getting myself ready to drive like a maniac to get the sample there. He said his mind was still on work as he has to give a senior level presentation tomorrow. So he said his mind really wasn't there, at which point I gave him a lecture about moving his time around if he thought that he couldn't give me the sample I needed to have HIS child! lol, I know huh. Luckily, we were both dying laughing while I'm giving him this lecture (DH takes nothing offensive, ever, married 2+ years and we're still waiting for the first fight because I can scream at him for weeks and he's like "yep, hormones kickin in, what can I do to make you feel better?" Like seriously? Yep, that's my husband. Wouldn't trade him for anything, but I always tell him he better keep it movin because if they come out with a newer model I may have to trade up or replace the parts that aren't working right (again, jokingly, because I have a replaced shoulder, so we joke about replacing our "parts" like we're 80). So he's confident tomorrows sample will be much better.

So Megg, don't worry at all, we have SO much going on right now, husband getting a HUGE promotion has us both on edge for a bunch of reasons, I'm unemployed and trying to get a job, etc, and his parents just informed us they are thinking of moving out to where we live. Let's just say his count might be low due to stress, or perhaps the fact he thinks having children will make his parents move here permanently and he loves the 3000 mile difference between both of our parents and us. He wants kids as bad as I do (he's already said he's fine with singleton, twins, or triplets, yes, he wants them that bad), he just doesn't want his parents here! So relax, I'm sure your house is much more sane and your count will be great!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... sweetie! I wish my house was more sane. All I've done is screamed at my husband today. Pardon my language, but he's sort of been a twat ever since CD1 and I'm sick of it! I fear he's changed his mind about having a baby, but he swears he hasn't. Part of it too is that I feel like he doesn't deserve to be stressed about it. All he has to do is have a freaking orgasm. I wish that's how *I* made babies! I'm the one taking shots, being in pain/discomfort, hormonal, getting uncomfortable ultrasounds, having a speculum shoved up my floo and a tube put into my cervix... How does HE get to be stressed? I'm doing all the freaking work! :cry: I hate men! (Yes, I'm VERY VERY hormonal... ridiculously so!)

And, I'm worried that if he maybe isn't as into having a baby as he swears he is that he'll try and screw up his sample... which he could if he didn't abstain from ejaculating for long enough. I'm just sort of sick over it... and so angry. He swears its not true though. I just don't know anymore. 

I'm also worried that I'm just setting myself up for heartbreak, because I sort of feel like this could work... which (in my mind) means it won't!

I'm sorry things are shit for you too right now. I hope his count for tomorrow is WAY better! :hugs: Good sperm vibes coming your way.


----------



## babybumpage

Oh hun, I am so sorry your husband isn't being very helpful, but I'm sure he would dare hurt his sample! I think he might be a bit frustrated, but I think my husband is too. Remember, from their perspective, their ability to reproduce is highly indicative of their manliness! They can take the lack of a child at this point to mean they aren't really a man, and it hits their ego hard. I know my husband feels this way, we've talked about it a bit. I try not to dwell on it, because I think his ability to admit it was pretty amazing. I know that my husband truly wants a child, as he tries to help me eat right, take pre-natals, and he doesn't fight me on anything, so that's helpful. But I think it's different for all men. 

But, my hormones have been wayyyy out of loop lately! We were even joking that "femara lady" had to ride in a different car to the store, as he and I would be in the other car! lol I felt so bad, and sometimes I think he just expected me to be horrible because he would take somethings I said wrong and just look at me like <really?> 

He just walked in the door, I'll write more later!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, honey! I think you're probably right on track! Thanks for that! :hugs:

I've never been like this... Injectables are sort of the devil! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Just because I love you girls... and you'll understand! Yes, this *IS* me! Ignore that the first 32 seconds are sideways! :dohh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF5MZ5i1Rp8

Also, only 5hpt (hours post trigger) and I have my 1st false + HPT! Its very visible and very pink in real life! So, if you wondered how long it took to get from your injection site to your urine, the answer is less than 5 hours! Its more depressing to see a false + than I expected!
 



Attached Files:







5hpt_fp1.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Just because I love you girls... and you'll understand! Yes, this *IS* me!

So it didn't hurt?:shock:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Just because I love you girls... and you'll understand! Yes, this *IS* me!
> 
> So it didn't hurt?:shock:Click to expand...

No sweetie... It didn't hurt at all, and I'm TERRIFIED of needles... Obviously!!!! The meds sting a teeny bit after you remove the needle... but nothing even as bad as a papercut. Just a tiny little bit that makes you notice but not care. NO PAIN! :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> No sweetie... It didn't hurt at all, and I'm TERRIFIED of needles... Obviously!!!! The meds sting a teeny bit after you remove the needle... but nothing even as bad as a papercut. Just a tiny little bit that makes you notice but not care. NO PAIN! :hugs:

Thanks:flower:

Now that I know what you sound like, every time I read your posts, I'm reading it in your voice:haha:


----------



## babybumpage

I will throw this out there, I'm the world's biggest baby with needles and I almost passed out! But I should mention that was probably because I stopped breathing for like 2 minutes before she stuck me, I just really don't do well with needles.

So we did the second IUI this morning and our numbers were only slightly better. OBGYN said they like to see more than 5 million, yesterday was 3.25m and today was 4.5m motile (9 million total today). So better, but not great by any means. The IUI was painful again because my cervix is just so ridiculously tender! I seriously don't understand it, but the minute it touches me, I cramp hard and fast and it doesn't go away very quick at all! So let's just hope that this is the late time, because now I'm REALLY over all this. Tired, we went to the fair today, so I'll write again tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I have almost everything crossed for you! Everything but the legs, and that'll happen in the next few days! I'm so sorry the IUI was so painful and the count wasn't much better! I hope that one of them finds the target anyway! It only takes 1, ya know! :hugs:

AFM... I have the IUI in 10 hours. Specimen donation thingy is at 8am... so 7.5 hours. I'm nervous and excited! I want it to work slightly more than I'm scared it will. I've never allowed myself to think that I might actually succeed in all of this. I do want it... Don't get me wrong. Its just immense pressure to think that this could be my last non-preggo sleep (at least sort of). Most people don't get this moment. Its sort of special... but scary! I think realizing one's dreams is always scary though! Ahhhhhhhh... I'm rambling... I'm just full of so many emotions tonight! More than anything, I want it to work! I promise to be a great mum! I'll do anything I have to! Oh please, oh please, oh please!

Is this how everyone feels right before? Or am I a freak?


----------



## babybumpage

OK, couldn't sleep yet, husband passed out, but of course I'm still awake! You are SOOO right! I didn't sleep for two days before the first IUI, to the point that they took my blood pressure and it was 72/50 and they weren't going to do the IUI or trigger. Well, I wasn't taking that for an answer, so ya know, that idea went out the window (Dr. is on the 9th floor!!!) But I know exactly how you feel!!! I'm in the same spot. Like, I'm excited, ecstatic, and 90% of me isn't expecting this to work at all. But I would love it if it did, and I can move forward, but it's scary to think about the next 9 months. I said to my husband today "I can't wait to be pukin sick!" He just looked at me with those sweet eyes and said "oh hunny, I know you will love every moment of the puking!" I swear, what a smart tush he is!

So now that my IUI's are done, I have everything crossed for you now too! I think this would make a great time for two positives, don't you =)


----------



## Megg33k

I think it would be an amazing time for 2 (or 3 or 4 or 5... whoever is waiting) positives! I keep looking at my BFP's from today... and I just wish so hard that they were real! I'm ready! I'm SO ready! But, its terrifying to think it could actually happen! I'm very conflicted with that... but I know exactly what I want... just hard to shut off the nerves. Everyone I know (except for maybe my mom) seems to think that I have nothing to worry about and it will happen for sure. Even a friend who hates kids and shudders at the thought of me having them seems to think it'll happen this time! So, its very hard to not get my hopes up! 

I shall post a few PMA "fake" BFP's! (HPT=Hours Post Trigger)

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/4984529088_40fa7bf21a.jpg

May we all have REAL ones just like those very soon!!!


----------



## babybumpage

I took an OPK at 6 hours post trigger and it was so bright I made my husband stare at it for 10 minutes to see if it was getting darker! I have NEVER had a OPK that dark before! I keep looking at it wondering maybe I didn't have a high enough O sure, and that was the problem. I posted a new thread in the TTC section here, I found a new journal article about morphology and what is considered normal. 15 used to be the normal number you needed, now, normal is a lot lot LESS! It's like 4 or 5, I forget which. But go check that out, it's amazing what WHO has changed in the last few years! And I do think this is going to be our lucky time! I'm just waiting patiently (yeah right) for one "aha" sign, which I think I need to have just one to convince me I'm pregnant. I'm considering my "aha"'s to be painful chest, puking, or sleeping endlessly, so as soon as I have one of those, then I will start to jump around like a fool =)


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you're too tired to jump around at all! :winkwink: I'll go look! My lab said 5% was "good"!!! WOW! 

I think it might be ours too... I'll also be looking for an "aha"! Of course, I've had all but puking since the last few shots of Follistim! So, that might be hard to pick out! You'd think I was pregnant now just by how I feel... but I'm obviously not before IUI or O! LOL 

C'mon! BFP's all around!


----------



## babybumpage

Yeah, my Dr. said that 5 was ok, but that's the only reason she could give for us having any problems at all, so that's what we always thought the problem was. This new low count problem is so new, so I can't imagine thats what has been going on this entire time. Last time the count was 7.75m washed, so it's not terribly low. I mean, we don't have the 50-100-200 million others have, so yes, in that comparison it is low, but it's not as low as some others, so I have to be thankful for that. So if not morphology, and not count, then what? I think I'm more worried about trying to answer the "then what is wrong" question than I am to actually being pregnant. I think the "then what" question will terrify me. My doctor did my IUI this morning, and before we even made it into the office (she had to meet us in the lobby, building was locked) she mentioned that if this round doesn't take she wants to refer us to a RE to see what's going on. She already has the RE all picked out, and the RE will be awaiting our call if this cycle doesn't take. I really don't want to go that route. I just want to get a + and be on our way, and I feel like throwing a tempertantrum and saying "no, i don't WANT to go!" but part of me knows we might have no choice. Doesn't help we have no fertility insurance benefits, so that won't help either. I'm so darn frustrated with insurance that won't cover reproducing more babies. Don't they realize more babies = more people to insure= more money in the future?? It seems so simple in my head, why is it all so difficult to get them to do the right thing! OK, going to sleep, I'm getting all politically moody. Night!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I hate the insurance system and am eternally grateful for what I have! :hugs:

Our SA count would have given up 33mil motile swimmers, according to the guy that called me with results. I would be ever so grateful for the same tomorrow! Since there's only been 2 days between ejaculations this time instead of 4.25, I think we might be in good shape in that department! 6 follies, hoards of spermies... How could it fail, right? LOL

Okay! G'night! I need to do the same! Morning will come quickly!


----------



## babybumpage

Husband wasn't feeling well last night, and his phone went off this morning to work wondering where he was.. UGH! And I cant even be mad at him, because he's still feeling horrible this morning. 

Everything crossed for you, totally hoping your count is much higher than mine!!! With that many follies, I think you are determined to have perfect luck!! Back to crossing everything, keep us informed! Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! The sample is done. I went with... even to the room. We decided that we would both be in the same room at least for every part of our babies being made. I think it actually relaxed him to have me there for some reassurance and a kiss and hug, ya know? It was a weird, creepy little bathroom... I have pics of the room... I couldn't help it! LOL

I guess I'll find out the count when I go in for the IUI! 1 hour and counting! I'm so nervous I could :sick:!

I hope you're already preggo, babybumpage!!! (That feels weird, is there a real name I could call you? LOL)


----------



## scomar

Megg is your IUI today ?!?! maybe even happening as i write this !!
how did it go ?!?! count etc.?
x


----------



## Megg33k

It was over when you wrote that! :)

Its done! 11.5million perfect swimmers chasing up to 6 eggs! It wasn't comfortable, and I'm crampy. But nothing unusual! *hugs* I love you all dearly! Thank you SO much for supporting me in this! xxx


----------



## babybumpage

Megg, everyone calls me Dezi! My husband wants me in the room too! This place has like a sofa/bed thing and they have fresh sheets there, and a t.v. with adult movies (which happen to be so hilarious that we usually die laughing at them!) and dimming lights. So it's a little weird, but we've been in the same room every time so it's weird how comfy you can get after a while. This was our 3rd time there doing "the deed". GREAT numbers tho!! I have a really strong feeling this could be your month!!! I'm definitely not psychic but I think there's no many things going right for you this month! Then we just need to get the little beaner to stick and keep the momentum going forward! Mine wasn't comfortable either, both the one Sat and Sunday. I was crampy for about an hour, but husband and I wanted to go to the fair, so we drove an hour to the fair and walked around and I felt much better walking. I only had one "stop and ow" pain that lasted for about 20 seconds. I asked my husband if it was weird that I already just assume I'm pregnant and he said no, he'd rather I did assume that actually. He thinks it's safer if I do, because he feels I will eat better and be more protective. I have an issue with no eating breakfast or lunch, and only eating dinner. I can't get the momentum up to cook for myself, because it's just ME! So he said he wants me eating breakfast and lunch now. Oh the silly bits of men! So glad yours went well Meg, those numbers are fantastic!!!! Did they give you your forward progression score? It's usually 1-4. We had a 4, so they were happy with that. I guess it means THEY CAN SWIM! lol =)


----------



## Weewendyg

WOO HOO MEGG!!!

I'm keeping my fingers and toes all crossed for all of you!!!!

Keep us posted.

I had my CD9 u/s this morning and RE was "not impressed" with response to meds this month. There are a few "small" follicles, and only one that appears to be "growing". I am waiting for the call from his office with Estradiol results to see if we even get to continue :-(

Wish me luck!

Wee


----------



## babybumpage

Oh weewen, that's not the best news, I'm so sorry! But there is still time for them to kick it into gear! I had 2 eggies this month, and one went from 16x14 to 17x15 in 5 days, and they are supposed to grow 1-2mm every day! So that wasn't normal, but !0 days later it was 23x23! So sometimes they just play games with us. Can they alter any meds to make them speed up a bit? Keep us updated, but don't lose hope yet! FX'd for you!


----------



## babybumpage

Scomar, how are things feeling for you? Any "aha" signs going on? Fx'd for you too!


----------



## Megg33k

babybumpage said:


> Megg, everyone calls me Dezi! My husband wants me in the room too! This place has like a sofa/bed thing and they have fresh sheets there, and a t.v. with adult movies (which happen to be so hilarious that we usually die laughing at them!) and dimming lights. So it's a little weird, but we've been in the same room every time so it's weird how comfy you can get after a while. This was our 3rd time there doing "the deed". GREAT numbers tho!! I have a really strong feeling this could be your month!!! I'm definitely not psychic but I think there's no many things going right for you this month! Then we just need to get the little beaner to stick and keep the momentum going forward! Mine wasn't comfortable either, both the one Sat and Sunday. I was crampy for about an hour, but husband and I wanted to go to the fair, so we drove an hour to the fair and walked around and I felt much better walking. I only had one "stop and ow" pain that lasted for about 20 seconds. I asked my husband if it was weird that I already just assume I'm pregnant and he said no, he'd rather I did assume that actually. He thinks it's safer if I do, because he feels I will eat better and be more protective. I have an issue with no eating breakfast or lunch, and only eating dinner. I can't get the momentum up to cook for myself, because it's just ME! So he said he wants me eating breakfast and lunch now. Oh the silly bits of men! So glad yours went well Meg, those numbers are fantastic!!!! Did they give you your forward progression score? It's usually 1-4. We had a 4, so they were happy with that. I guess it means THEY CAN SWIM! lol =)

No "Forward Progression" score! :shrug: I guess it was good, he seemed very happy! :) I'm also just assuming I'm pregnant... even now before they could have even met and fertilized! That's how we plan to proceed! LOL

I hope we both get the news we want ASAP! I have a good feeling for you too!!! :hugs:



Weewendyg said:


> WOO HOO MEGG!!!
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers and toes all crossed for all of you!!!!
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> I had my CD9 u/s this morning and RE was "not impressed" with response to meds this month. There are a few "small" follicles, and only one that appears to be "growing". I am waiting for the call from his office with Estradiol results to see if we even get to continue :-(
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Wee

Thank you! :hugs:

I'm sorry, honey! Did they not give you more specific info? :(


----------



## scomar

Megg33k said:


> It was over when you wrote that! :)
> 
> Its done! 11.5million perfect swimmers chasing up to 6 eggs! It wasn't comfortable, and I'm crampy. But nothing unusual! *hugs* I love you all dearly! Thank you SO much for supporting me in this! xxx


THATS FABULOUS !!! well done to both of you !! esp DH for that amazing sample!! ahhhhhhhh let the 2WW begin !! x


----------



## scomar

babybumpage said:


> Scomar, how are things feeling for you? Any "aha" signs going on? Fx'd for you too!

Hi love, am good thanks. Am now 5DPIUI and literally feel nothing !! i just dont know what to think ! i want to think positive but i always feel like i jinx it if i do !!! 
considering my history of spotting i reckon i will know by Thursday if witch is coming. i ALWAYS spot 7-9 days before she arrives.
I had a dream last night that i spotted and was SO pleased when i woke up and realised i was still in the game !!
x


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> It was over when you wrote that! :)
> 
> Its done! 11.5million perfect swimmers chasing up to 6 eggs! It wasn't comfortable, and I'm crampy. But nothing unusual! *hugs* I love you all dearly! Thank you SO much for supporting me in this! xxx
> 
> 
> THATS FABULOUS !!! well done to both of you !! esp DH for that amazing sample!! ahhhhhhhh let the 2WW begin !! xClick to expand...

Thank you! I know very little about all of this, so I didn't even know if that was a good sample. But the doc seems ecstatic... So, I'm happy! LOL


----------



## scomar

i really hope we all get our BFPs this month and can be bump buddies !!!
ooooooooooooooohhh am wanting it so badly this month !! really cant be arsed to start IVF - its going to be a total mare and really expensive !
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> i really hope we all get our BFPs this month and can be bump buddies !!!
> ooooooooooooooohhh am wanting it so badly this month !! really cant be arsed to start IVF - its going to be a total mare and really expensive !
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Yeah... I'd like to avoid IVF if possible! We'll just get BFP's in a couple of weeks and call it done! :)


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi All...

just got the call from the RE's office. My Estradiol level has raised tremendously to 592 and follies measure 12mm, 6mm, and 6.7mm at CD9. So, not giving up yet! They stated Estrogen levels rising and largest follie on the move so they want me back in tomorrow morning for another u/s and labs! Hopefully it will continue growing today and will show some growth tomorrow.

Last month I got off to a slow start as well, but ended up with 4 good sized follies for IUI (unfortunately none fertilised).

It only takes one right???? Maybe that little 12mm follie will be it!! I can pray!

Thanks everyone!

Wendy


----------



## Megg33k

Woo! Good luck, Wendy! :hugs:


----------



## babybumpage

Wow Wendy, that's FANTASTIC! I had a feeling you shouldn't give up. I kinda gave up a bit when they said I had only gone from 16mm to 17mm in 5 days, and I knew I had to be at 20+. I was kinda thinking that I wasn't getting either fully developed follies, or over developed follies. I'm still wondering if they were maybe over-developed because if they are 23x23 on day 13, and I never ovulated until day 16+, maybe the eggies had started to cave in on themselves. So I'm hoping the trigger might have kicked them out at the right time! So take a good deep breath and relax, they have their own minds I swear, and it will work out =)


----------



## scomar

Okay so from being mega upbeat at the start of the week my hormones have started feeling quite pre menstrual and i am finding myself REALLY moody. I was really nasty to DH last night for no reason really as I just had this odd feeling of frustration inside.
I have a strong feeling that the witch is slowly creeping up on me &#8211; am pretty in tune with my body and am feeling all the usual lead up signs. Just this feeling in my womb that is all too familiar.
I am feeling down about it all. I really don&#8217;t want to move to the next step and IVF I don&#8217;t think i&#8217;ll cope with that very well ! and am hating myself for feeling sorry for myself !!
This is all so hard !
xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

It is hard, honey! But, you're still 8 days out before you should be testing. Maybe you shouldn't count yourself out so soon? :hugs:


----------



## scomar

I know, i feel really negative. I cant stand this waiting !! wish i was upbeat and carefree as a i was a few days ago !! just want to know now so i can move on to the next cycle or not...........
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

why do we all put ourselves through this ladies ?!?!?!

do you think the guys have it easier ?!?!


----------



## Megg33k

I know guys have it easier... I don't know why we put ourselves through it though! You're PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)... Just enjoy it! :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, ladies! So, I start injectables on Wednesday. Gonal F and Repronex. Anyone else doing the same? If so, any tips on the injections?


----------



## Megg33k

The injections are no biggie! Don't stress over them! I think Gonal F and Follistim are the same thing... and I used Follistim. Is it a pen injector thingy? Its nothing!!! Worry not! Hell, if you get too worried, I could come instruct. I'm only 2 hours away! :rofl:


----------



## Flake-y

Hey ladies;

Scomar, don't give up yet!!! Remember, pg symptoms are so similar to af symptoms, you're nowhere near out the game yet. PUPO!!!!!

So I had my US scan on Monday, have lots of 9mm follies on one side, and 2 12mm on the other, lining is 5.1mm and I've to go back on Thursday. She said it was progressing well but don't really know what to think, I should have asked more questions really!!!


----------



## scomar

Thats awsome !! lots of follies = bigger chance of BFP !!
your right i shouldnt be so negative - i need to do positive afirmations and all that ! picture the bean............


----------



## Flake-y

Yeah, be positive for def!!! The waiting is hard but not long to go now!!!

Yes, very pleased about the 2 follies, but wondered if my lining was too thin; in all honesty, I was thinking about that anyway, cause af only just finished last thurs/fri, so how could the lining all come back so quick? Maybe it'll be better on Thurs though, I should practice what I preach & be positive!!!!!!


----------



## babybumpage

Sorry for not responding for a bit... we have BABIES in the house! Unfortunately, not the babies I was hoping for us, but I'm still a mommy to 9 little Fry Fancy Guppies! They are SOOO tiny! I have to take the mom out of the tank, she would eat them if she could. They are in their own breeder container, and they are slowly swimming and eating, they are SOO cute! Im so thankful tho, she only had 9! She could have had over 100 fries! So now I'm back to baby duty with the fries. They have to eat every 2 hours! Oh, and the husband called. He's getting a free ride on a brand new 767. The perks he gets at work are CRAZY! MEN!


----------



## scomar

are they fish ???!?!

i have SUCH bad AF pains !!!!!!!!!!! so bloody pissed off, they kicked in after me so called relaxing bath and are now in full flow. Am due one week tomorrow and this is the first sign of AF i normally get.
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
excuse my language !!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::growlmad::growlmad::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:


----------



## Flake-y

It still might not be af!!! Remember, cramps are a sign of early pg too; don't give up hope unless the :witch: turns up!!! And she'd better not...


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi All.....

Flake-Y - congrats on the 2 follies at 12mm - that's great!!!! Fingers and toes crossed (but not legs! LOL).

Scomar - It sounds very early yet for "witch pains" - are you sure it itsn't implantation cramping? The timing sounds about right. Prior to finding out I was preggo last november, I had horrible cramps and had to keep checking to see if the witch had arrived everytime I headed to the toilet! ... but she never did! It felt so much like pre-menstrual cramps...BUT IT WASN'T!

Babybumpage - how goes the 2WW? how many days post IUI is it now?

Update on me - well in for another scan this morning! Looks as though I am at the "daily scan" period of all of this again! I have one lead follie at 14.7mm! (2.7mm larger in just one day!) There are 2 smaller ones at approx 7mm, not much chance of them catching up, but as my RE said - it only takes one!!!! A little disappointing still, since last month for IUI I had 4 mature follies, and only one this month (on a higher dose of Gonal F!!!) But I'm thinking all the swimmers just got confused last month with so many follies to choose from and couldn't make up their minds - or maybe just wouldn't stop and ask for directions! LOL. This month may just be one dominant - but hopefully it's the only one needed! Much less confusing for the swimmers! My Estrogen is apparently creeping up nicely too!

I have to start the Orgalutran tonight (to stop ovulation but let follie continue to grow) and back in for the next of my "daily scans" to check progress. My RE likes them 18-20mm when triggering - so hopefully in another few days we can trigger!

Good Luck Ladies - and as I said - fingers and toes crossed for you all (but not my legs)...LOL

Wendy


----------



## babybumpage

scomar- yes, they are fishies. SOOO CUTE! 

My 2 ww- so far completely uneventful. I have a few mild pains, but nothing unusual. Overall, nothing is going on. No pains anywhere, so I'm going to continue to be happy and PUPO! 

Wee, I have my fingers crossed for you! Hopefully it will be the one =)

Scomar- don't worry yet, it's still too early to worry. The ladies are right, it could totally be implantation cramps, and sooo many women think they are about to get AF and find out they are +! Don't worry until you know for sure. Crossing everything for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed! The cramps don't mean anything. I mean, implantation is usually 6-12 days after O! You can't be ready for the witch before bubs has hardly even had a chance to attach! C'mon now! :hugs:

AFM... I have pain in both ovaries today... I'm worried I'm just now ovulating... which would SUCK! EEK! We DTD last night, and we will tonight too... but ugh! Maybe 2nd ovulation? I had pains last night too! Hmmm...

Also... for PMA... I'm doing "baby thoughts" in my journal. I've done one each day since CD1. They're AWESOME for PMA! For real!!! I'll post them behind a spoiler tag in case anyone thinks I'm crazy and isn't sure what I mean!


Spoiler
Baby Thought #1: I'm feeling very hopeful today. I already love you so very much, and I can't wait until I finally get to meet you!

Baby Thought #2: Regardless of cost, emotionally, physically, mentally, or financially, I WILL bring you into this world safe and sound!

Baby Thought #3: I can't wait until you can meet your grandparents! They're going to love you so much and spoil you rotten!!!

Baby Thought #4: The shots don't hurt at all, little one! And even if they did hurt, you're going to be SOOOOOO worth it! *cloud9* I'm excited to be doing this just for you!

Baby Thought #5: I want you to know that I believe in you! And, I can't wait to spend the rest of my life believing in you and watching you grow!

Baby Thought #6: We started putting your furniture together tonight, and its proving to be harder than we expected! But, we love you so much already, and you're so incredibly worth it!

Baby Thought #7: I'm very excited to go see my doctor tomorrow. He's going to show me a "sneak preview" of how you're going to start! I wish ever so much I could see you already!

Baby Thought #8: Today was a brilliant day! I think we may get you really soon, and I absolutely cannot wait! You're already my life, my world, my heart!!!

Baby Thought #9: Today is all about us! I was really stressed last night, but I'm taking a day off from stress to give you a fighting chance at a healthy start in a few days!

Baby Thought #10: I can only hope that today was my last Saturday without you! Its was a rough day, but it will all be worth it to hold you in my arms!

Baby Thought #11: If today is my last day without you, it can't pass quickly enough.

Baby Thought #12: I hope more than anything that you're going to be with me from this day forward. But, even if you aren't... I will do whatever it takes and wait as long as I have to for you, and I will love you more each and every day until the one where I can hold you, look into your eyes, and tell you just that!

Baby Thought #13: I feel like I've already lost you twice, but this is the beginning of my time with you on earth! You'll love it here!

I'm going to make a book of them with a pic or two per week of everything that happened from CD1 of the cycle I conceived. And, if it takes more than 1 cycle, then the baby will have a longer book! It doesn't matter! This is my journey, and I want to share it with my baby! :)


----------



## Weewendyg

All I have to say is....PUPO! LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

PUPO makes me very happy! :)


----------



## scomar

So ladies ! thanks for the positive vibes ! i didnt have any bleedin HPTs in the house last night so after holding my pee coulnt test ! am buying some tongiht.

I have the IUI 7 days ago today. still no sore boobies ! but no spotting as yet !!!!!!
Last IUI i spotted from 7DPIUI unitl i got AF. My doc has doubled my progesterone this cycle, so that could account for the lack of spotting - but at least it makes me think that i might actually still be in the game !!

I need to start thinking *PUPO*
xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

scomar - can I ask what progesterone were you on before and what did they put it up to? I was on cyclogest pessaries 2 x 400g twice a day on my last cycle but still spotted for five days before AF started, am interested to know if I should be on an even higher dose! Did you have a trigger for your IUI? If so, you could be testing a bit early as it would probably still be in your system (unless you are testing to see if its out of your system?!) Good luck, hope this is your cycle!

have jumped in here a bit ladies so will just wave and say Hi to everyone and sprinkle some babydust! Good luck to you all!


----------



## scomar

MarsMaiden said:


> scomar - can I ask what progesterone were you on before and what did they put it up to? I was on cyclogest pessaries 2 x 400g twice a day on my last cycle but still spotted for five days before AF started, am interested to know if I should be on an even higher dose! Did you have a trigger for your IUI? If so, you could be testing a bit early as it would probably still be in your system (unless you are testing to see if its out of your system?!) Good luck, hope this is your cycle!
> 
> have jumped in here a bit ladies so will just wave and say Hi to everyone and sprinkle some babydust! Good luck to you all!

hi hon, i was on cyloges 400mg one a day, just at night
now am 2x cylogest 400mg per day

hopefully that will stop the spotting !! it sends me so crazy !! the spotting that is - i hate it ! as you dont even get to enjoy the TWW as you know as soon as you spot its probably a failed cycle ! grrrrrrrrrrrrr:growlmad:


----------



## scomar

just been looking at IVF on NHS - it looks like a total postcosde lottery - check this out
It all depends on which PCT (primary care trust) your doctors is in. 
e.g.
Buckinghamshire PCT gives 1 free IVF cycle

Westminster PCT gives 2 free IVF cycles.

But as to waiting lists i have no idea ?!

https://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datab...y-problems-nhs

check out this article please when you have a mo !

Also remember if you go private for one IVF and it doesnt work then you may not be eligible for IVF on the NHS - as each PCT has different rules !

As a result i may do one IVF on NHS then do rest private if necessary ?! depends on the waiting list. That will be my decider as i dont want to wait more than 3/4 months

xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Megg33k said:


> The injections are no biggie! Don't stress over them! I think Gonal F and Follistim are the same thing... and I used Follistim. Is it a pen injector thingy? Its nothing!!! Worry not! Hell, if you get too worried, I could come instruct. I'm only 2 hours away! :rofl:

Megg...LOL! I am mostly worried about this crazy intramuscular injection that DH has to give. YIKES!! That needle is loooong. Lovely weather here this week in IL :)


----------



## MarsMaiden

scomar said:


> hi hon, i was on cyloges 400mg one a day, just at night
> now am 2x cylogest 400mg per day
> 
> hopefully that will stop the spotting !! it sends me so crazy !! the spotting that is - i hate it ! as you dont even get to enjoy the TWW as you know as soon as you spot its probably a failed cycle ! grrrrrrrrrrrrr:growlmad:

Ah OK, so your higer dose is what I was on anyway and still spotting through! It is so frustrating! Things can't be doing what they're meant to be doing if we are bleeding that early. Ah well, hopefully the no spotting for you is a good thing this time!

I know exactly what you mean about the postcode lottery and it is so frustrating! My PCT only offers one cycle! One! One paltry little cycle even though all the literature says that it takes an average of 3 goes. I am trying not to think about it too much yet as we would really struggle to pay for a private cycle and I just can't bear the thought of my one and only free go failing! Also, down here in deepest darkest Cornwall, the only private clinic is the NHS clinic!! And I have to be honest, I do not have much faith in them if my treatment for the IUI cycles is anything to go by.


----------



## scomar

Hun, don&#8217;t worry if you cant go private and need NHS, remember lots of the private doctors do NHS shifts so you often end up with the same people ! i think the downside of the NHS, which you will no doubt be aware, is that they are more time pressured, have wait lists etc.
But i think the doctors themselves are probably just as good &#8211; so if you ever went down that route you would be fine am sure.
Anyway &#8211; its not going to come to that !
Have you just done an IUI ?


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi all....

Scomar - I was on 200mg Suppositories 3x daily with last cycle and was told that AF would not come until i stopped those. I stopped and period came 2 days later.

Megg - still crossing just about everything for you!  Hopefully implantation bleeding - the timing is right!

Update on me - I had my scan again this morning. One dominant follie on Monday was 12mm, Tuesday 14.7mm and today 16mm! It's growing. RE says maybe 2 more days on meds and then trigger! So hopefully IUI on Friday or Saturday!!!

Can I ask how big your RE wants the follies before triggering? Mine says 18-20mm, but that seems low compared to a lot of others?????

BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!!!!

Wendy


----------



## scomar

Mine triggered at 18 ! Eeek
x


----------



## scomar

Scomar - I was on 200mg Suppositories 3x daily with last cycle and was told that AF would not come until i stopped those. I stopped and period came 2 days later.[/QUOTE said:

> *yeah my doc said the same
> said test at 14DPIUI, if -ve continue taking progestrogene for 2 more days then test again, if still -ve then stop progestrogone and then AF will come*
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko:


----------



## scomar

OKAY - dont laugh Meggs but i just went to the loo at work to check on my nips - they hurt a wee bit when i gave them a pinch !!!!!!!!!
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek i hope this is a good sign !!!


----------



## Megg33k

MySillyGirls said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> The injections are no biggie! Don't stress over them! I think Gonal F and Follistim are the same thing... and I used Follistim. Is it a pen injector thingy? Its nothing!!! Worry not! Hell, if you get too worried, I could come instruct. I'm only 2 hours away! :rofl:
> 
> Megg...LOL! I am mostly worried about this crazy intramuscular injection that DH has to give. YIKES!! That needle is loooong. Lovely weather here this week in IL :)Click to expand...

That's the one I posted the video of me getting! LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF5MZ5i1Rp8

There it is! Not so bad, I promise!

Weather is lovely!



Weewendyg said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Scomar - I was on 200mg Suppositories 3x daily with last cycle and was told that AF would not come until i stopped those. I stopped and period came 2 days later.
> 
> Megg - still crossing just about everything for you! Hopefully implantation bleeding - the timing is right!
> 
> Update on me - I had my scan again this morning. One dominant follie on Monday was 12mm, Tuesday 14.7mm and today 16mm! It's growing. RE says maybe 2 more days on meds and then trigger! So hopefully IUI on Friday or Saturday!!!
> 
> Can I ask how big your RE wants the follies before triggering? Mine says 18-20mm, but that seems low compared to a lot of others?????
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!!!!
> 
> Wendy

Mine said 18-20mm. Of course, we didn't look at mine after they were 13-14mm, because he said 2 more days of meds would be enough. 

Implantation bleeding? Who? What are we talking about? I haven't had any bleeding. LOL



scomar said:


> OKAY - dont laugh Meggs but i just went to the loo at work to check on my nips - they hurt a wee bit when i gave them a pinch !!!!!!!!!
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek i hope this is a good sign !!!

Oh! YAY! :yipee: I think its a good sign! :)





AFM... I'm back to worried I haven't ovulated. He said I wouldn't have a choice, but my chart says differently. Unless I take out the first few temps in the beginning, and then it looks totally different. What do I do? I'm so scared that suddenly it didn't happen and my PMA is for NOTHING!


----------



## babybumpage

Sorry I have been away, everyone sounds to be progressing beautifully! I wouldn't worry about any cramping yet, those can always go both ways. I think this will be the month! I finally got a job interview tomorrow. I'm rediculously overqualified for this position, but you have to take what you can get. The downside, it's daycare, I'm going to be taking care of babies all day long, 6 weeks to 5 years. I figure if it's going to take forever to have ours, then I will be able to spend time with someone elses! Crazy thinking I know. No changes in the 2ww. No pain anywhere, no extra having to goto the bathroom, eating a bit more but that might be from the stress of finding a job. I'll update if I have anything else. Fx'd for EVERYONE!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

OMG, Megg, I needed that video..I am laughing so hard at the look of that cat/dog creature that is staring at you while you do this...


----------



## Megg33k

MySillyGirls said:


> OMG, Megg, I needed that video..I am laughing so hard at the look of that cat/dog creature that is staring at you while you do this...

Aww! That's Shadow... He's a kitty, and my friend (his owner) gave him a full body mohawk! They both have mohawks now... its cute! :)


----------



## babybumpage

Lol I love the video, at the end she says "that's not good" lmao! Megg... adorable! I think it is fantastic the guys were so helpful!!! You definitely should give them a hug from all of us, they were so cute!


----------



## Flake-y

Weewendyg said:


> Hi all....
> 
> 
> Update on me - I had my scan again this morning. One dominant follie on Monday was 12mm, Tuesday 14.7mm and today 16mm! It's growing. RE says maybe 2 more days on meds and then trigger! So hopefully IUI on Friday or Saturday!!!
> 
> Can I ask how big your RE wants the follies before triggering? Mine says 18-20mm, but that seems low compared to a lot of others?????
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!!!!
> 
> Wendy

Ooh I will prob be having my IUI Fri or Sat too!!!!! My clinic says 17-23mm for mature follies; I had 2 at 12mm on Monday, same as you, I'm going back tomorrow morning to find out if they've got bigger so fxed!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :) I love to watch it actually... It always makes me laugh at myself! I'll definitely give them both hugs from you all! :thumbup:


----------



## MillieMoo

Megg that video was just BRILLIANT!! How brave of you to film it! I'm starting IUI next cycle and it really helped to watch it and see just what i had coming up! So helpful!!


----------



## Weewendyg

I hope so too scomar!!!!! Just don't pinch them too much or they will hurt no matter what! LOL!!!!


----------



## Weewendyg

Megg....LOL...I'm so sorry....i guess I was in a rush when I typed about the "implantation bleeding" - I actually meant "implantation cramping" and wasn't meant for you!!! I apologize!!!!!

FLAKE-Y - How exciting!!!! We may actually "go" the same day! My RE does 'daily' scans after reaching about 12mm to watch growth. I'm a little depressed, RE doesn't have much hope because only 1 follie (had 3-4 last month)....he said today "if this one does not work out, will try adding DHEA prior to injectibles next month". Ah well - it only takes one right??? Hopefully this is the one!

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!! PUPO!!!!

Wendy


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Thanks, Millie! I"m really glad I did film it! It makes me smile to watch it... but it makes me smile even more to know that its helping people! :hugs:

No problem, Wendy! I was just really confused! LOL I'd love some implantation cramps.. but not at 2dpiui!


----------



## Mommy2four

Hello Ladies can I join you. I should have my iui next week. I just had my trigger shot delivered. The video is a big help. I told dh he has to give me the shot but he is nervous. I will have him watch the video. I think it will ease his mind.

I was given femara starting cd 3-7 and I was told to return on cd 13 to check my follicles. Then if all is well I will trigger. I am a little nervous. Right now I am on cd 4


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! It wasn't so bad! I promise! You can tell when the stabs the needle in and my reaction that it couldn't have been awful. I'm terrified of needles! LOL 

Good luck, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

scomar - I had my second failed IUI in August and start injectables for the next one at the end of this month. I am being treated on the NHS but I am really not sure about the clinic. They are only open Monday to Friday, I get scanned on a Monday (cd10) and I have to have the IUI by the Friday no matter what size my follies are (unless they are way too small where the cycle gets abandoned). I only get one scan so have no clue what my follies are doing after cd10. If I were paying for that I really wouldn't be too happy! Your symptoms are sounding good, beware though the progesterone can mimic lots of pg symptoms!

Megg - I am not sure on an injectable cycle if your temps would show ov as I am not sure if you get an LH surge because the meds and trigger do that job for your body iykwim? Are you taking any progesterone? I guess taht could also have an effect? I don't temp though so I'm only making guesses, I could be talking out of my bottom! lol!

Weewendy - can I ask what is DHEA and what do they think it would do for you? Good luck for your cycle!

Good luck everyone starting cycles or in the tww, fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Megg33k

MarsMaiden said:


> scomar - I had my second failed IUI in August and start injectables for the next one at the end of this month. I am being treated on the NHS but I am really not sure about the clinic. They are only open Monday to Friday, I get scanned on a Monday (cd10) and I have to have the IUI by the Friday no matter what size my follies are (unless they are way too small where the cycle gets abandoned). I only get one scan so have no clue what my follies are doing after cd10. If I were paying for that I really wouldn't be too happy! Your symptoms are sounding good, beware though the progesterone can mimic lots of pg symptoms!
> 
> Megg - I am not sure on an injectable cycle if your temps would show ov as I am not sure if you get an LH surge because the meds and trigger do that job for your body iykwim? Are you taking any progesterone? I guess taht could also have an effect? I don't temp though so I'm only making guesses, I could be talking out of my bottom! lol!
> 
> Weewendy - can I ask what is DHEA and what do they think it would do for you? Good luck for your cycle!
> 
> Good luck everyone starting cycles or in the tww, fingers crossed for you all!

Hell, I only got one scan and I AM paying... but they were 13-14mm... So the 2 extra days of stims really should have been enough to get the them to 19-20mm. It was so close to a weekend that I couldn't get a 2nd scan. The one I had was on Thur, and then IUI got scheduled for Mon! I thought they did fine though! I was sufficiently happy with that!

Thanks for the bit about the chart! :hugs: I think that's pretty unanimous. No one seems to think that the chart should look normal with the drugs and trigger and stuff. I'm not taking progesterone. He doesn't think I'll need it. He thinks a good, strong ovulation will defeat my progesterone issues. I'm trying to trust in his 30 years. Plus, I know someone who had a 2 or 3 one month after ovulation and the next month it was like 50-something. So, the ovulation can make a HUGE difference. Apparently, a good ovulation from a mature follicle will leave a good corpus luteum... and it will produce sufficient levels of progesterone if the egg was good and viable for conception. At least, that's what he said!

I hate that you're not getting more attention! :growlmad:


----------



## Flake-y

Hey everyone, scan this morning, & I have one mature follie at 18mm, lining 9.5mm so it's all good to go! I will be watching ur video closely for tips Megg, since I have to do this trigger shot myself this afternoon & I'm very worried about it!!! Help!!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Megg - it is a really long saga with my clinic tbh and there is so much more than I can type in a post! My numbers were similar to yours in my first cycle, two 14mm follies but I was only given another day before trigger so that I could get the IUI within the clinic's schedule. On my last cycle I had a 14mm and a 15mm and a bunch of smaller ones and I had to trigger the next morning because they were scared of the others catching up! I had odd spotting from 5dpiui and then constant spotting for 5 days before AF despite progesterone support so I am fairly sure I didn't ovulate or that I didn't release anything mature, I don't think there's any way the follies could have been mature enough. The nurse said I could probably do with some extra estrogen but they couldn't do this until after I had seen the FS and that won't be until after my next cycle anyway and I had to request that appointment! I have seen my FS twice in 18months and not since last October. Or maybe I'm just having a grumpy day! Anyway, I am gald that you are not having these issues and hopefully this will be the last cycle that you have to go through any of this!

Flake-y - Grab a good inch of skin and just remember that it will not hurt! It will be hard because it is just not natural to jab yourself and your mind reflexively tells you not to do it! I had so many 'OK I'm gonna do this and then pull away at the last second' moments when I did my first one but honestly once you've done it once, you will not be worried again! Oh and press down afterwards for at least a minute, it really helps stop any bruising coming up. *hugs* Good luck!


----------



## babybumpage

Welcome new ladies! I have my job interview this morning so this will be a short post, sorry; ; It looks like everyone is doing awesome! No news here on the 2ww, still going completely normal, no indications either way. I'm 4 days post ovulation, so I'm thinking still too early to tell anything. My husband mentioned last night he thinks all these drugs are completely unnatural and he would rather we go back to trying without them. I guess mentioning he could go on Clomid for his numbers didn't sound so good to him. His answer was "Isn't that the stuff you are on that I'm not even allowed to touch...??" I said "no dear, that's Femara" and he gave me that "WHAT?!?!" look and said "I don't see how any of these drugs are helping!" So I guess he's getting a bit drug weary, which I can't blame him. He's a very low-stress type of guy, so this is all too much for him. Hopefully we all are just pregnant and we are done with all this! Fx'd for everyone!


----------



## scomar

How bad should i feel...........
just went for a work lunch and had 3 glasses of wine and now feel tipsy !! eeeeeeek
i know i shouldnt have but so convinced i wont get my BFP i thought sod it.
but now i feel a weee bit guilty !
have you guys done that before ?!?!?
xxxx

PS FLAKEY amd SO excited for you. Reading your jounal you really deserve this !
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi All......

*MarsMaiden* - Here is some info on DHEA and older women with pre-ovarian failure. It seems very interesting and my RE highly recommends it to increase chances by up to 25%.

DHEA Beneficial Effects 
The investigators at CHR have been using the mild male hormone dehydroepiandrosterone DHEA now for a number of years very successfully in women with diminished ovarian reserve (DOR), whether their ovarian impairment is due to advanced age or premature ovarian aging (POA). In doing so, we have been able to demonstrate that in such women DHEA supplementation has quite remarkable beneficial effects (see Table 1), which all can be summarized as rejuvenating ovarian function.


Table 1: EFFECTS OF DHEA IN WOMEN WITH DOR Increases egg (oocyte) and embryo counts 
Improves egg and embryo quality 
Increases number of embryos available for embryo transfer 
Increases euploid (chromosomally normal) embryos available 
Speeds up time to pregnancy in fertility treatment 
Increases spontaneously conceived pregnancies 
Improves IVF pregnancy rates 
Improves cumulative pregnancy rates in patients under treatment 
Decreases spontaneous miscarriage rates 
likely reduces aneuploidy (chromosomal abnormalities ) in embryos 


Table 2: POSITIVE SIDE EFFECTS OF DHEA Improved overall feeling 
Physically stronger 
Improved sex drive 
Mentally sharper 
Better memory 

During all that time of DHEA use at CHR, we have carefully monitored side effects of the medication and have been impressed by how rarely even the most common side effects, such as oily skin, acne and hair loss, seem to occur.

We, however, have been even more surprised that quite often what we really heard were anything but side effects; indeed, many more patients than complained about side effects, commented to us how much better overall DHEA supplementation makes them feel. Table 2 summarizes some of the specifics.

Now comes a study, reported in the prestigious Journal of Clinical Endocrinology and Metabolism (Davis et al. 2008; 93:801-8), in which investigators from Australia report that DHEA appears to improve cognitive functions in women. Specifically, they noted that higher endogenous DHEA levels are independently and favorably associated with executive function, concentration and working memory. It seems our patients knew all along what they were talking about!

*FLAKE-Y* - I also had another scan this morning - 1 mature follie at 18mm, my RE wants me to have one more day of injectibles with Orgalutran (helps follie grow but prevents me from ovulating) and then trigger very early Saturday morning (about 3am) and then IUI Sunday afternoon!!! I can't help but feel a little disappointed with only one follie, as had 4 last time...but it only takes one...right!!?? DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE TRIGGER - if it is anything like mine, the needle is sooooo tiny...u honestly don't even feel it go in!!! And right now, I am doing 4 injections a day of everything combined!

*BABYBUMPAGE* - I understand completely....my hubby sounds just like yours. He believes that some "miracle" can happen on our own without these medications, but I believe in science and as long as it is causing no harm to myself, then he is okay with it. Hate to have things "pass us by" because we were scared of meds. GOOD LUCK!

"Sorry for the long post all" - but wanted to make sure MarsMaiden saw the DHEA information.

*BABY DUST TO ALL.....AND PUPO!!!*


----------



## Megg33k

Flake-y said:


> Hey everyone, scan this morning, & I have one mature follie at 18mm, lining 9.5mm so it's all good to go! I will be watching ur video closely for tips Megg, since I have to do this trigger shot myself this afternoon & I'm very worried about it!!! Help!!!

Aww! :hugs: You'll do fine... I'm sure of it! Watch it whenever you need to! :)



MarsMaiden said:


> Megg - it is a really long saga with my clinic tbh and there is so much more than I can type in a post! My numbers were similar to yours in my first cycle, two 14mm follies but I was only given another day before trigger so that I could get the IUI within the clinic's schedule. On my last cycle I had a 14mm and a 15mm and a bunch of smaller ones and I had to trigger the next morning because they were scared of the others catching up! I had odd spotting from 5dpiui and then constant spotting for 5 days before AF despite progesterone support so I am fairly sure I didn't ovulate or that I didn't release anything mature, I don't think there's any way the follies could have been mature enough. The nurse said I could probably do with some extra estrogen but they couldn't do this until after I had seen the FS and that won't be until after my next cycle anyway and I had to request that appointment! I have seen my FS twice in 18months and not since last October. Or maybe I'm just having a grumpy day! Anyway, I am gald that you are not having these issues and hopefully this will be the last cycle that you have to go through any of this!
> 
> Flake-y - Grab a good inch of skin and just remember that it will not hurt! It will be hard because it is just not natural to jab yourself and your mind reflexively tells you not to do it! I had so many 'OK I'm gonna do this and then pull away at the last second' moments when I did my first one but honestly once you've done it once, you will not be worried again! Oh and press down afterwards for at least a minute, it really helps stop any bruising coming up. *hugs* Good luck!

Wow... You really didn't get a chance for any of them to ever mature properly, since they like to see 19-20mm. That's not really quite fair that they'd just make you trigger early, even if its a waste. :( I'm so sorry... You deserve better treatment than that! :hugs:



babybumpage said:


> Welcome new ladies! I have my job interview this morning so this will be a short post, sorry; ; It looks like everyone is doing awesome! No news here on the 2ww, still going completely normal, no indications either way. I'm 4 days post ovulation, so I'm thinking still too early to tell anything. My husband mentioned last night he thinks all these drugs are completely unnatural and he would rather we go back to trying without them. I guess mentioning he could go on Clomid for his numbers didn't sound so good to him. His answer was "Isn't that the stuff you are on that I'm not even allowed to touch...??" I said "no dear, that's Femara" and he gave me that "WHAT?!?!" look and said "I don't see how any of these drugs are helping!" So I guess he's getting a bit drug weary, which I can't blame him. He's a very low-stress type of guy, so this is all too much for him. Hopefully we all are just pregnant and we are done with all this! Fx'd for everyone!

HE'S drug weary?!?! HIM?!?! OMG... I'd have thrown something!

WE do the work. WE take the drugs. WE get pumped full of hormones. WE get a speculum shoved into our girly bit. WE get a catheter shoved through our cervix. WE carry the baby. WE GIVE BIRTH! The men? THEY JERK OFF INTO A FREAKIN' CUP! :hissy: He doesn't get to be drug weary!!!

My apologies... but when this process stresses men out? I get a little angry... What on earth causes THEIR stress? Because, if men and women changed places, there would be NO babies in the world! lol


----------



## Weewendyg

*MEGG!* Toooooo funny!!! LOL @ "jerking off into a freakin cup"! HOW VERY TRUE!!!!

I agree completely with everything you just said!

Thanks for the smile!!!! 

Wendy


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad it was more "that's true" than "OMG! This girl just lost it in a thread!" LOL I just get so tired of men saying its hard on them to do procedures like this... I can't understand how that could be true. I'd gladly trade places!


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> if men and women changed places, there would be NO babies in the world! lol

So true:laugh2:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Wendy - thanks so much for the info hon! I am totally self diagnosing with th e aid of google at the moment but I have wondered if ovarian reserve could be my issue. I'll asl my FS about dhea when I see him in November.

Megg - thanks hon, I am just being a real debbie downer today! Damn hormones and artificial hormones and blah! Your little rant gave me a giggle though - so true!

Scomar - drink and be merry!


----------



## scomar

i dont think my nipples hurt anymore !
GOD I HATE this symptom spotting


----------



## Megg33k

Mine do and its too early to mean anything! :hissy:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Scomar - they've probably been numbed by all the wine!! Hahaha! 

Megg - the hcg trigger makes my bbs really sore for about a week afterwards...


----------



## scomar

MarsMaiden said:


> Scomar - they've probably been numbed by all the wine!! Hahaha!

HAHAHAH your right ! there is me squeeeezing them to check and i cant even feel my own nose !! HAHAH LOL:happydance:


----------



## Weewendyg

How do you guys get all those cute little emoticons that dance???


----------



## Flake-y

Managed trigger shot (although I had help, I'm a wuss...) & IUI is tomorrow morning!!!

She phoned in the afternoon & told me to take it straight away so I guess my bloods must have come back saying I was about to ovulate, cause she said I may ovulate on my own & I wouldn't need to take the trigger.

So I'm very excited!


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! Exciting! PUPO tomorrow morning!!! :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

Megg33k said:


> Wow! Exciting! PUPO tomorrow morning!!! :hugs:

I know!!! I may die of excitement.

How r u doing? Nearly testing time!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Flake-y said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Exciting! PUPO tomorrow morning!!! :hugs:
> 
> I know!!! I may die of excitement.
> 
> How r u doing? Nearly testing time!!!Click to expand...

I'm doing well... Ready to start symptom spotting... Still a little too early, I think though. 4dpiui! :shrug: I want to start NOW! LOL


----------



## Quaver

Weewendyg said:


> How do you guys get all those cute little emoticons that dance???

Do you post using the box at the bottom of the screen?
Have you tried clicking 'Post Reply' button on the bottom left of the last post, or click advanced on the Quick reply post?

Then you can see lots of smilies on the right to click away (there's more when you click [More] tab at the bottom of the smilie box):happydance:


----------



## babybumpage

Megg, u are too funny! Yeah, husband doesn't see it like that (about the drugs), he's of a more simplistic approach. He'd rather neither of us have to go through it, and I'm guessing he thinks if he doesn't do the drugs, I won't either. Yeah, I know. 

So....waiting for the final call, but it looks like I HAVE A JOB! It's a learning center daycare, 3/4/5 year olds. They are SOOO CUTE! The worst part tho, is they have babies from 6 weeks old in there. I'm going to be spending my extra time helping out in those rooms=) I can rock a few to sleep, give a bottle here and there. They are all so precious! So I'm just waiting on them to check my references, and do the background check and I'm on my way!! Soooo excited! But that will mean I can't post much (evenings really). I have 20 little ones, so I think they will be keeping me a bit busy!

On the 2ww.... nothing. Nothing yes, nothing no. I have some mild cramping, but I can't say that's new. I have that every month, Dr. checked me out last month, didn't determine a cause, she said it can be perfectly normal to cramp either way. So, nothing new here! 

How's everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

My stress level ended up really high all day and all night... Now I'm convinced that I've screwed it all up and I'm doomed to fail this cycle. No way anything will implant when I feel like this. Honestly, am I kidding myself to even hope at this point? I'm seriously as stressed out as I think I can get, and its not even TTC-related. I feel like such a failure right now. :cry:


----------



## Weewendyg

Hey Ladies.....

Been following everyone along.....have my fingers and toes crossed for you all! :thumbup:

*FLAKE-Y* - congrats on the trigger!!! We knew you could do it! 

Well, I had my last scan this morning. My lead follie is 20mm! The RE says "I'm ready" :happydance:, so I will be triggering tonight (after a small last dose) with IUI on Sunday!!!!

GOOD LUCK LADIES :dust:

Wendy


----------



## babybumpage

Oh no no no you did not screw anything up. What helps me is to think about all the people who get pregnant with all the stress in the world, the ones who torture their bodies, drinking, smoking, etc, and they still get pregnant, right? Well, we are putting our bodies into "fertility mode" so how can us being a bit stressed ruin anything? No, I'm convinced it will not hurt your chances of conceiving. Try and take a hot bubble bath and ask someone else to handle what problems you can't, and work yourself back to a slightly less stressed day. I know those days, when you feel everything is weighing down on you, but you have to remember, everyone has those days. If it really affected people that much, there would be no more babies! I'm sure you are fine hun, just take a trillion deep breaths. I'm still fx'd for you!!


----------



## Weewendyg

I know you ladies can help......well as I said, I will be triggering tonight and IUI is Sunday! 

Here are my questions.....

I have always thought that hubby shouldn't ejaculate 2-3 days prior to IUI for best sample :spermy: Now...my questions is....do you think that it might be okay for us to :sex: tonight? I don't want to ruin anything!

My 2nd question....I have read about other ladies that are able to drink (just the odd glass of wine) during the 2WW, and even some who have the odd glass after BFP - not sure I agree with the latter. My RE has told me that any alcohol while trying to conceive could be detromental??? I am by no means a wino...LOL...but would love to have a glass of wine (just one) with dinner tonight....but because of everything RE has told me I am so scared!

When we conceived last year, it was while in Cancun! And I had quite a few drinks while there, so don't get it. Although unfortunately ended in M/C.

Any advice you can give, and what you all have been told would be great ladies!!! 

THANK YOU! :hugs:

Wendy


----------



## babybumpage

Wendy, I would suggest against the glass if your RE said it could be detrimental. I always error on the side of caution. As for the BD'ing tonight, I would perhaps wait? I was in the same situation where I thought it might help but our numbers were really low, and we're thinking a 2 day wait wasn't enough. I think you might need to wait and give the best chances to the IUI. In reality, the IUI has a lot more chance of success than BD'ing because of the location the IUI deposits at. This is one of those catch-22 type situations where you could be right either way >< sorry


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, bumpage. I realize now (in a new, fresh day) that you're right. That was very much my equivalent of a 'drunken' (no alcohol tho) rampage, I think. I feel very silly this morning!

Wendy - Yay for IUI Sunday. My clinic said to DTD 2 days before and then wait for the IUI. As far as the wine goes... Its fine. I promise!


----------



## Weewendyg

THANKS LADIES!!!!

Ok...but now I'm really confused....we have 50% saying OK to wine, and 50% saying NO! LOL.....

Trying to relieve a little stress here - and apparently won't be doing it with wine or :sex:......LOL Grrrrrrrrrrr

On the other hand...not much hope for this cycle with only one follie - last month had 4 good ones and none took, doing all the right things including no :sex:, no caffeine, no alcohol!!!! Was thinking maybe my follies "look better" to his :sperm: when they are drunk! LOL....

Thanks again ladies!!!


----------



## babybumpage

Please don't take what I'm saying into too much consideration. If I knew any of the right answers I wouldn't have a 2 year + ticker, so please don't listen too much. Sorry;

On a side note... IM EMPLOYED! I'm getting my own classroom of 20 little ones, 3,4,5 years old! I'm so excited! Monday is my first day! Husband just took me out for Italian. I thought I was a bit nauseous, but then husband asked me what I had to eat today and I said "well.. orange juice... milk... salt + vinegar potato chips...." and he said "THAT'S IT???" Well, I didn't feel like I was hungry, and I was a bit busy! Boys! But anyway, a REALLY GOOD italian dinner made me feel just fine, so I guess it might have been the milk and vinegar mix ><


----------



## Weewendyg

FLAKE-Y !

How goes the IUI??? Is it happening as we speak? Let us know!!!!!

Wendy


----------



## Megg33k

It was yesterday! :)


----------



## Weewendyg

Oh Gosh!!! I am lost! 

HOPE ALL IS WELL!!!!!


----------



## babybumpage

So updates from everyone! How is 2ww progressing? Has everyone had their IUI at this point? I know we have a few more ladies, so I'm trying to keep track and check up on each one, but I'm a hopeless one. My stomache has just been off since yesterday, mild cramping, and today would be day 6 so I am ok with whatever cramping has to go on, in hopes that something good is happening. Husband is going to make me waffles if he ever wakes up. He's been asleep 11.5 hours right now. I might be waiting a bit lol.


----------



## Weewendyg

LOL Babybumpage...

I haven't had my IUI yet! Mine is scheduled for tomorrow! Wish me luck - gonna need it with only 1 good follie this time around!

Hopefully that cramping is implantation cramping!!!!! 

Can't wait to see how everyone is doing!

Wendy


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Wendy! :dust:

Sounds promising, bumpage! Yay!

I'm well! I had some cramping yesterday too, and then a temp dip this morning... Hoping for early implantation maybe? I'd be okay with 4-5dpiui implantation!!! I think I got my first BFN this morning... at least on my crappy tests! I have to try a FRER on Monday! I think most things have the potential to be actual symptoms now... Most of my HCG is gone from the trigger... so anything new or worse than before can't be related. That being said... my boobs get worse every single day! My nipples feel like they were in some industrial accident that might have ripped them off! LOL My symptoms are on my FF chart in my siggy. :shrug: Hoping for the best!


----------



## Quaver

Hi! Haven't been around for a while, but I have my scan tomorrow. CD14.
The doctor said they'll decide whether to go ahead with IUI or not on this scan.
Disappointing thing is, I have none of the usual ov symptoms...:blush:
CBFM is low.

This is my history:

Clomid 50mg cycle #1 Ov at CD15
Clomid 50mg cycle #2 Ov at CD22
Clomid 100mg cycle #3 Now


----------



## babybumpage

MEGGY!!! YEAH!! Really sore nips! That's a GREAT sign! I would give anything to have that sign! Wait... maybe not... I'm starting to wonder how I would ever go about being pregnant with 20 3/4/5 year olds running around tugging on my arm every day.... We're praying for a symptom free pregnancy! lol Quaver, not having signs isn't something I would worry too much about, I would say keep thinking positive thoughts! My follie was 16 mm for 5 days before going to 17mm. Medically speaking, it's supposed to grow 1-2mm per day, so we don't follow "guides" too well =) Just keep thinking positively if you can. I'm fx'd for you!!

Fall shows start this week and a few next week so husband and I are getting a bunch of stuff done this weekend so I can go to work, come home, eat dinner, watch a few new shows and get some sleep. I won't be able to respond too much this week, but I will let you know if we have any news! I had a really sharp pain for like 1 second yesterday, which would technically be CD 19, 6 days post O. Other than that tho, no signs. I'm a firm believer that I won't have many signs, since I'm looking for them =) Hope everyone else is going great!


----------



## Flake-y

Weewendyg said:


> FLAKE-Y !
> 
> How goes the IUI??? Is it happening as we speak? Let us know!!!!!
> 
> Wendy

Sorry, I'm totally behind!!!

Yes, IUI was Friday morning!!! All went well, count was 56mill pre-wash, 20mill post-wash with 80% motility, & she said I had plenty of cervial mucus! Lovely.

Test date is 1st October, I'm going in for a blood test; totally scary.

So we will be testing nearly on the same day! How are you feeling?


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: I'm 6 DPIUI and getting ready for vacation tomorrow. Woo hoo! I'll take a test the day I get back from vaca...scary.

Flakey-those counts sound excellent.:thumbup: Fx'd for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

Babybumpage, congrats on your new job!!!! I actually just got a new job, too, on Friday. I hope that we both need to go on maternity leave soon. :haha:

Good luck to Wendy and all the other girls!

I'll check back in after vacation.


----------



## Weewendyg

Flake-y said:


> Weewendyg said:
> 
> 
> FLAKE-Y !
> 
> How goes the IUI??? Is it happening as we speak? Let us know!!!!!
> 
> Wendy
> 
> Sorry, I'm totally behind!!!
> 
> Yes, IUI was Friday morning!!! All went well, count was 56mill pre-wash, 20mill post-wash with 80% motility, & she said I had plenty of cervial mucus! Lovely.
> 
> Test date is 1st October, I'm going in for a blood test; totally scary.
> 
> So we will be testing nearly on the same day! How are you feeling?Click to expand...


FLAKE-Y.....

IUI was today! I didnt' get exact counts, but my RE told me it was a "good" sample, so that's all I need to know!

I wish I could have more hope, but with just one follie this time around, I'm sort of depressed :cry: Last month we had 4 good size follies and not one of them took, so I just don't know how we can do it with just one :shrug:
My RE said "it only takes one"...so i hope he's right!

I am scheduled for a blood test Oct 5 (16 days after IUI) - but I will probably :test: prior to that - I don't want to, but we all know how hard it is to hold off!

I start Endometrin tomorrow which I am not looking forward to! Suppositories 3x a day for 2 weeks!! Argh! Not sure if anyone else is taking them, but they are awful - they give you every pregnancy symptom you can think of!!!

I'm keeping my eye on everyone!!!! GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!

:dust:

Hope to see a whole lot of :bfp:'s very soon!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, the sore nips don't seem to be leaving! Jeezus... I think they might fall off! My boobs just ACHE, like someone used them as punching bags! :( But, it mostly happens at night! :shrug: I'm so scared it hasn't worked though!

Feeling very positive for everyone but myself! LOL Can't wait for the BFP influx! There will be an IUI-success-1st-tri-takeover soon!


----------



## scomar

Morning Ladies ! Just been catching up with all the posts.
Flakey that&#8217;s amazing news re your IUI ! you have a great shot with those stats.

Meggs an glad to hear your nips are hurting !!! HAHA

As for me am now 12DPIUI so i guess i could start testing. I have AF pains and mega grumpy this morning, so to be honest am too afraid to test ! i feel like just waiting for AF to arrive &#8211; I don&#8217;t know if i can face another BFN

xx


----------



## Quaver

Had a scan today, Clomid 3rd cycle was no go, it was double the usual dose at 100mg, but no ov at CD14. No sign at all
So this cycle is cancelled, and I'm taking drugs to induce AF.

Next cycle, I'm back to Clomid 50mg CD2-6, but with injections at CD4, 6, 8 and maybe 10:shy: Would this be FSH injections?


----------



## scomar

Sorry to hear you can go ahead with month Quaver - it sounds really frustrating. Perhaps try to use this month to escape from the world of TTC and just let rip and enjoy yourself.

Well, about me i have BAD AF pains - due wed/Thurs -
*I AM TO SCARED TO TAKE AN HPT - DONT WANT TO RUIN MY DAY*am so in denial - am ignoring taking a test as dont want to see that BFN
:(
feeling a bit down
xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

scomar - don't give up yet, you just never know! I always like to take a hpt to be honest as even if its bfn, you know there's still a chance it could turn into a bfp but if it doesn't then its almost like I've had a bit of a warning and then the let down at the end isn't so bad iykwim? I just dont think I could vest all my hopes into one test. Keeping everything crossed just in case.

megg - your symptoms sounds great and good that the hcg is out of your system, I was still testing positive at 9dpiui on my last cycle! Really thinking this could be the one for you.

wendy - i reckon one good follie just means that there's less chance of the little guys getting confused! All the best sperm are going to be heading for a single target, how can they miss? Most normal conceptions are done with a single egg after all so I think your chances are still pretty good!

Quaver - so sorry to hear about your scan, its so disappointing to find out that you've invested all that time for nothing. At least now they're starting to tailor the treatment for you and hopefully next time you'll have much better results!

babybumpage - congrats on the new job! You're braver than I am, I'm not sure I could handle being around the little ones as much as that!

myturnyet, flake-y and everyone else in the tww - good luck and babydust!!

I start injections on Sunday of this week, I can't wait! I have no idea why but i took a hpt on Saturday and of course it was a BFN. I didn't ovulate and have no symptoms at all but still took a test anyway - hoping when there's no hope is so painful!


----------



## scomar

Hi all, well is just did a test - BFN @ 12DPIUI
:(
hope you all have better luck this cycle
xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! I'm glad to know its out of my system now and all my results should be genuine. On with the "way to early to test" testing!

Quaver - Sorry about your cycle getting cancelled! I don't know if it would be FSH or not.

MarsMaiden - Good luck with this round! :hugs:

Love and :dust: all around!


----------



## Megg33k

Today's BFN (finally):

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5007984943_1aeb3cd062_z.jpg


----------



## Quaver

scomar said:


> Hi all, well is just did a test - BFN @ 12DPIUI
> :(
> hope you all have better luck this cycle
> xx

Don't give up yet, you are still 12DPO:flower:
:dust:


Megg33k said:


> Today's BFN (finally):

Great! From now on, it's the real thing!:happydance:
When are you testing next?


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> scomar said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, well is just did a test - BFN @ 12DPIUI
> :(
> hope you all have better luck this cycle
> xx
> 
> Don't give up yet, you are still 12DPO:flower:
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Today's BFN (finally):Click to expand...
> 
> Great! From now on, it's the real thing!:happydance:
> *When are you testing next?*Click to expand...

Tomorrow morning? LOL I'm testing daily... I have been since I took the trigger! I know, I'm a bit wacko... but I'm okay with it. Its all part of the charm! :winkwink:


----------



## scomar

The only thing cheering my up at the mo and taking my mind off my :bfn: is my leftover roast dinner from yesterday !! LOL. i spent hours making it yesterday and looking forward to microwaving the lefovers in a min ! hehe
xx


----------



## Flake-y

Weewendyg said:


> FLAKE-Y.....
> 
> IUI was today! I didnt' get exact counts, but my RE told me it was a "good" sample, so that's all I need to know!
> 
> I wish I could have more hope, but with just one follie this time around, I'm sort of depressed :cry: Last month we had 4 good size follies and not one of them took, so I just don't know how we can do it with just one :shrug:
> My RE said "it only takes one"...so i hope he's right!
> 
> I am scheduled for a blood test Oct 5 (16 days after IUI) - but I will probably :test: prior to that - I don't want to, but we all know how hard it is to hold off!
> 
> I start Endometrin tomorrow which I am not looking forward to! Suppositories 3x a day for 2 weeks!! Argh! Not sure if anyone else is taking them, but they are awful - they give you every pregnancy symptom you can think of!!!
> 
> I'm keeping my eye on everyone!!!! GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hope to see a whole lot of :bfp:'s very soon!

Aaagh it's so scary!!! Glad ur IUI went well, we will be hopefully getting our bfps areound the same time!! Although for some reason I'm reallt not hopeful; have been getting a few af-like cramps that I'd usually get around this time, so am feeling that its not worked. We'll see though!!!


----------



## Flake-y

scomar said:


> Hi all, well is just did a test - BFN @ 12DPIUI
> :(
> hope you all have better luck this cycle
> xx

:hugs:, it's still early though, do another test in a couple of days!!!


----------



## Megg33k

So, I don't feel well this afternoon... That's not possible at 7DPIUI, is it?

I was sitting down to eat lunch and could barely force any of it down. And, now I feel a bit queasy with some heartburn and gassiness... but when I burp, I nearly puke in my mouth. It comes up my throat... about 50% of the time. Its WAY too early for that to mean anything though... So, I'm confused!


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> So, I don't feel well this afternoon... That's not possible at 7DPIUI, is it?
> 
> I was sitting down to eat lunch and could barely force any of it down. And, now I feel a bit queasy with some heartburn and gassiness... but when I burp, I nearly puke in my mouth. It comes up my throat... about 50% of the time. Its WAY too early for that to mean anything though... So, I'm confused!

Sounds good:thumbup:


----------



## babybumpage

I've been feeling *off* as well. Could it be that the new daycare dropped 50 children off with me for an hour??? I've had some pricking pains in the lower abdomen area. I'm still going on my normal route, and trying now to stress. I must admit having 20 children to watch certainly helps keep my mind off things! hope all is going well for everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds good, bumpage! :)

My nipples hurt less tonight, so I've decided the cycle actually failed. Its cute the way I arbitrarily make these decisions, yeah? :haha:


----------



## babybumpage

Yeah, I totally understand that feeling but... let's go back in time, say, a few weeks ago. I totally swear I had ovulated, walked in and told the OBGYN I did and everything. "I had that tell-tale feeling, I just KNOW it already happened" is actually how I went about it. Five minutes later, the scan shows I didn't ovulate!!! So I guess that's possibly how I was able to calm down, I just realized I was going to have no idea when it happened. So don't rule yourself out!! You know we probably won't know when it happens!!


----------



## Megg33k

I know we won't... but all my night time stuff seems to be gone tonight.. So, it must have been residual from the shot. I just was convinced that the shot symptoms couldn't get worse as it left my body... but it must have! I'm just so sad tonight, and I feel like I've wasted a cycle. I feel like I should have done IVF instead. :( I have to stop... I hate being crazy... I really do! LOL Thanks for putting up with me! :hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Good luck to all you waiting ladies, just remember it ain't over til the fat witch sings! (And I have some duct tape handy to shut her up in case she tries!!) :haha:


----------



## Flake-y

Megg33k said:


> I know we won't... but all my night time stuff seems to be gone tonight.. So, it must have been residual from the shot. I just was convinced that the shot symptoms couldn't get worse as it left my body... but it must have! I'm just so sad tonight, and I feel like I've wasted a cycle. I feel like I should have done IVF instead. :( I have to stop... I hate being crazy... I really do! LOL Thanks for putting up with me! :hugs:

I kind of feel like that too, cause IVF is so much more likely to work!!! But it's sooooo expensive lol...
Keep the PMA going though, & keep testing!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Flake-y said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I know we won't... but all my night time stuff seems to be gone tonight.. So, it must have been residual from the shot. I just was convinced that the shot symptoms couldn't get worse as it left my body... but it must have! I'm just so sad tonight, and I feel like I've wasted a cycle. I feel like I should have done IVF instead. :( I have to stop... I hate being crazy... I really do! LOL Thanks for putting up with me! :hugs:
> 
> I kind of feel like that too, cause IVF is so much more likely to work!!! But it's sooooo expensive lol...
> Keep the PMA going though, & keep testing!!!Click to expand...

I am! Apparently people are seeing imaginary lines on my test from today that has no line on it... lol I find it amusing. We talked, and I think IVF is next for us, if this doesn't work. It won't be that much more expensive for us... So, I think it would be worth it to be done, iykwim?


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Apparently people are seeing imaginary lines on my test

:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Apparently people are seeing imaginary lines on my test
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

But, there's really not a line on it! LOL I shall provide you with proof!

Taken within the time limit:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5011239607_5ab6222e52.jpg

Taken after the time limit with the cassette top off after people were saying they saw something:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5012202872_e60d4761c4.jpg

Both are incredibly BFN... I promise! I'm 8DPIUI... and there is no line on that test! :shrug:


----------



## scomar

Hi ladies am no 14DPIUI and its another :bfn:
Sorting an appointment with my gynae to move on to IVF
xx


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> Hi ladies am no 14DPIUI and its another :bfn:
> Sorting an appointment with my gynae to move on to IVF
> xx

:hugs: Any sign of the witch?


----------



## Chloe1

Hi girls i have just read this thread from start to finish!!:book:

Hope you dont mind me joining you, i am a little behind you guys in that my 1st consulatation for iui is 18th October and my 1st iui will probably be November. 

It's been great reading about all your experiences. I hope you all get lucky. I can't help feeling excited even though i promised myself i wouldnt get my hopes up but i feel like we are actually doing something now rather than just waiting. 

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## scomar

Hey Meggs,
I had what appeared to be the start of it last night.
not come on fully yet though. 
I forgot to take my progestorgone this morning so that might speed it along a little !
reckon it will arrive later today/tomorrow :(
x


----------



## Flake-y

scomar said:
 

> Hi ladies am no 14DPIUI and its another :bfn:
> Sorting an appointment with my gynae to move on to IVF
> xx

Oh no, sorry to hear about the bfn; hope u are ok :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Bollocks, scomar! :hugs:

Welcome, Chloe! :hi:


----------



## scomar

Totally - big hairy bollox ! 
Yes, welcome Chole !!
xx

ps - still no AF though !


----------



## Megg33k

No AF is good still... Maybe a shy BFP? I'm always hopeful for others! I can't help it!


----------



## Quaver

Welcome Chloe :hi:

My current cycle was cancelled due to non ovulation, so I'm going for IUI next cycle, probably around the middle of October ov permitting:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait for you to be PUPO in less than a month, Quaver! :)


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Can't wait for you to be PUPO in less than a month, Quaver! :)

Me too, hope my ovaries work...


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you to be PUPO in less than a month, Quaver! :)
> 
> Me too, hope my ovaries work...Click to expand...

They'll force them to if they don't! :) Trust me! To quote my FS, "With the medication I have access to now, I could make a rock ovulate!" I'd love to see that! Obviously rocks ovulate though... Where else would gravel come from? *bah-dum-ching*


----------



## Megg33k

You'll all think I'm crazy... which is fine... But, I've taken 3 tests today... and I'm sure that I can see something on at least 2 of them... maybe all 3. The newest (SMU after drinking a medium diet coke) is attached... Pic taken about 3 min after taking the test. I can't say the thing I see is meaningful or anything yet... in fact, it might not be. But, I do see it, and I swear its pink. I've added dots for your viewing pleasure!
 



Attached Files:







DT9DPIUI_dots.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MySillyGirls

Megg, I think I see something too!! Crossing fingers!!!


----------



## Megg33k

MySillyGirls said:


> Megg, I think I see something too!! Crossing fingers!!!

:yipee: Thank you!


----------



## Weewendyg

Megg....I think i see it tooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm trying SO hard not to get excited!


----------



## MarsMaiden

scomar - sorry about your bfn again! Still hoping that maybe the witch might just stay away for you!

good luck for your appointment Chloe, it is definitely exciting starting down the assisted route and really feeling like you're actively doing something.

Quaver - sorry your cycle was a bust hon. I hope that they can make you do better next time!

Megg - that pic is a bit shadowy for me to see anything on this computer but really hope this is it for you! Can't wait to see it getting darker over the next days.

AFM - took my last norethisterone pills yesterday morning so just waiting for AF now and then start getting stabby at the weekend! so glad to have finished the norethisterone of all the things I take that stuff makes me feel like absolute poo, could noot stop crying yesterday! ah well, on we go!


----------



## scomar

Mars Maiden your posts are so sweet, naming us all - really thoughtful of you.
am feeling so much better today. I think as AF due tomorrow my PMT has subsided. Dont you hate the BFN + PMT = SUPER PISSED OFF
if only you could have a BFN without PMT !!!

pps how grosss is this - DH just called on his walk home and i told him i am home watching TV and he is going to pick me up a kebab from theLebanese place round the corner - so skanky and naughty ! but seeing as AF just about here i think i desrve it !! HAHA LOL xx
pps their kepabs are SO good - they put chips in with the kebab - hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scomar

ps Flakey hun how are you doing ?? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek i hope this is the month for you !xx


----------



## scomar

DH better bleedin hurry up with my kebab LOL, hungry woman with BFN is not a woman to cross !!


----------



## Flake-y

scomar said:


> ps Flakey hun how are you doing ?? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek i hope this is the month for you !xx

Doing fine, going mad in the 2ww though!!! Just feeling a lot of twinges & mild cramps so far, I know it's far too early for any real symptoms though!

Did :witch: turn up for def yet?


----------



## scomar

no she still isnt here !! but she is due tomorrow - got a feeling she is going to be a fat/heavy one ! LOL ! 
yeah, symtom spotting is crazy ! but sorta fun too !
xx


----------



## scomar

bollox just knocked my laptop off the sofa as was so busy stuffing my face with food !! hehe xx


----------



## Flake-y

scomar said:


> bollox just knocked my laptop off the sofa as was so busy stuffing my face with food !! hehe xx

lol
Stuffing ur face with food has to be done once in a while! We need the emotional support that chocolate, crisps etc gives us!!!


----------



## scomar

for sure ! i really needed a trough today - 
esp with it getting dark by 7pm - makes me just want to eat maccaroni cheese !!


----------



## scomar

ps - as well as the food i treated myself to some new Benefit makeup tonight - love it !


----------



## Weewendyg

Scomar - I love your attitude and optimism!!! GO AHEAD AND STUFF YOURSELF! You deserve it! LOL.

Just following everyone along - loads of :dust: to you all!!!!

Wendy


----------



## Chloe1

thank you for the warm welcome girls :flower:

Megg and flake-y really hope this is it for you both.

Scomar, i have been giggling at your posts, they are hilarious!!! xxx


----------



## bluebeech72

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joining the thread. 

Just started our first course of IUI today. I'm really excited because at last it freels like something is happening. We have been warned though that we should treat this 1st cycle as further investigation, as it might take a while to get all the hormone levels right but you never know...

Looking forward hearing everyone's stories over the next few days / weeks

Good Luck !!


----------



## Flake-y

scomar said:


> ps - as well as the food i treated myself to some new Benefit makeup tonight - love it !

I love Benefit make-up!!! It's sooo expensive, but also amazing!!! Packaging & names are so cool.


----------



## Weewendyg

*MEGG - Any more pics to show us? I'm excited to see your "pink line"! 

SCOMAR - Has the witch arrived yet? I hope not hun!  Thank you for all the funny posts!! You definitely keep us all entertained!

QUAVER - Been thinking about you! I hope you are doing well! 

FLAKEY - How goes the 2WW? Are you taking Progesterone supplementation! I am and it stinks! Gives you sore breasts, bloating, cramping! Ugh!

CHLOE AND BLUEBEECH - Great big WELCOME  TO BOTH OF YOU!!!! 

AFM - Only 4dpIUI at this point, on progesterone supplementation 3x a day - suppositories even! Must have been a man who invented them!!!!!! I am terribly bloated, stressed out like crazy - any little thing seems to set me off, cramping and tender BB's. I have also had something strange that I have never experienced before - sharp little pains or "twangs" (if that's even a word) in my lower abdomen - usually to the left. Has anyone ever experienced this???

As always......sending loads of  and  to everyone!!!!!

Wendy*


----------



## Weewendyg

OH...AND PUPO!!!!​ :wohoo:


----------



## Flake-y

Weewendyg said:


> *FLAKEY - How goes the 2WW? Are you taking Progesterone supplementation! I am and it stinks! Gives you sore breasts, bloating, cramping! Ugh!
> 
> Wendy*

*

Hey Wendy!

I'm not taking progesterone, they gave me a 2nd HCG shot (had it today) to 'support implantation' apparently!!!

Have no symptoms whatsoever apart from occ cramp, twinge & sharp pain, kind of like the ones you've been getting? Hope it means something for both of us!!!!*


----------



## Weewendyg

Hey Wendy!

I'm not taking progesterone, they gave me a 2nd HCG shot (had it today) to 'support implantation' apparently!!!

Have no symptoms whatsoever apart from occ cramp, twinge & sharp pain, kind of like the ones you've been getting? Hope it means something for both of us!!!!:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

A second HCG shot? I've never heard of that! I WISH I HAD ONE!! LOL. I think though taking Progesterone is along the same lines...helps with implantation....I hope anyway. (Although a shot would be much easier than the 3 suppositories I have to take very day! :hissy:

I've never had this "twang" thing before....just every once in a while a sharp little pain in the lower left side! Someone told me that is might be a leftover cyst from medications! I hope not!!!! :wacko:

PUPO! Keep me posted!


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, BlueBeech! :hugs:

Sounds like things are going well for everyone! :)

Pics...

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5019007612_877c8176b1_z.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/tests923_color-1.jpg


----------



## scomar

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
hi lovely ladies - ITS FRIDAY !!!
Just to let you all know where i'm at

Am no 16DPIUI, and still testing negative. But no AF yet !!
When I had my IUI the doc said Test at 14DPIUI, if no AF then continue taking progestorone until 16DPIUI then test again, if negative then STOP progestorone and AF will come.
So thats what i've done. Stopped the progestorone and so expecting AF to come tonight/tomorrow.
I have also made an appointment with my NHS doctor for tonight to see what she says about IVF on NHS - if its a mega long wait am not sure i can hold out! and we will go to private. 
We are not going to TTC this month - DH is away and will miss my ovulation, so its a nice break really. Then i imagine we will do IVF privately in Dec, depending on what NHS doc says tongiht.
Flakey and Meggsy and all you other ladies I really hope you have better luck than me with your IUIs ! xxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## scomar

ps - what is really odd is that my breasts dont hurt AT ALL, so i guess the progestorone must stop that ?? man these drugs must really screw with our bodies !!!
hurry up AF !! i just want it come now !
x


----------



## babybumpage

Sorry for being gone ladies, my first week at work has been CRAZY! I was able to work my way into every room in the building for observation, we have daycare for 180 kids! But it is so completely organized, it's sooo nice. I also realized most of the parents are CEOs and Owners of companies... YIKES! But everyone has been so nice! Anyway....it is so easy to forget about ttc when you are running after 20 children from 7-5 every day! I don't even have time to stop and take a breath! But, I did take a test 3 days ago for a BFN. I'm not letting it get to me tho, not yet. I have a 32 day cycle, so I think it was still a bit early. I think I had my IUI's on the 11th and 12th so it was a bit early to test. I'm 12 days post ov today, but still about 7 days from the witch I think? So I will probably test again in 3 days and see. I'm not feeling anything that would make me think I am tho. Nothing has changed, and I really think SOMETHING would have changed by now. We'll see. Hope all is going well ladies, welcome new ladies! I promise to check more this weekend and read the updates on everyone!


----------



## Quaver

*scomar*, hope your AF doesn't come:flower:

*babybumpage*, fingers crossed for you:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

scomar - Progesterone CAUSES sore boobs! :/

bumpage - Hoping for you! :dust:

AFM... I'm calling today's tests BFN... I'm fed up!


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> AFM... I'm calling today's tests BFN... I'm fed up!

Fingers crossed for you too:flower:


----------



## bluebeech72

Hi Ladies, 

Got the results today of my blood test following the first dose of Suprecur and all was fine so I've started doing the injections tonight myself at home - scary !!

I'm taking 100iu of Puregon for 3 days then down to 50iu plus 0.5mg of Suprecur every day. We then go back to the hospital next Thursday (day 9) for bloods and scans to start monitoring for when I need to take the hCG injection and they do the IUI. 

When I had my scan yesterday I had about 2-3 follicies in each ovary - any idea if that's seems about right ?

Also, if anyone's on the same drugs as me - should I be expecting any side effects ? 

I never have any questions when they ask me at the hospital but when I get home I always think of some - that's where you come in girls ...! Any advice of what to expect over the new days / weeks would be appreciated !

thanks
x


----------



## Flake-y

bluebeech72 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Got the results today of my blood test following the first dose of Suprecur and all was fine so I've started doing the injections tonight myself at home - scary !!
> 
> I'm taking 100iu of Puregon for 3 days then down to 50iu plus 0.5mg of Suprecur every day. We then go back to the hospital next Thursday (day 9) for bloods and scans to start monitoring for when I need to take the hCG injection and they do the IUI.
> 
> When I had my scan yesterday I had about 2-3 follicies in each ovary - any idea if that's seems about right ?
> 
> Also, if anyone's on the same drugs as me - should I be expecting any side effects ?
> 
> I never have any questions when they ask me at the hospital but when I get home I always think of some - that's where you come in girls ...! Any advice of what to expect over the new days / weeks would be appreciated !
> 
> thanks
> x

Oooh, starting the process is so exciting!

Can't help with the side-effects I'm afraid, I was on letrozole pills & didn't get any. 

As for follies, think that sounds ok, I actually can't remember how many I had originally, I'm so bad!!! You only need one to mature anyway, or two for possible twins!!!

Good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## babybumpage

So I'm feeling a LOT of mild cramping, but AF is still a bit away I think. <pulls out her hidden calendar> So today is day 27, of a 32 days cycle, so AF isn't due till next Thursday, possibly next Tuesday (some cycles 30 days). But I don't have any symptoms that would lead me to believe that I am. I keep thinking I would have one sign at least, something, to make me go hmmm... but nope! Nothing! 14 days Post O. and still nothing. So I'm not so sure things are looking up. Still not getting bummed tho, just going to take a long nap. Who knew how tiring it would be chasing 20 children already for 12 hours a day!


----------



## Megg33k

I can see the faint line on my test today enough to call it a +... I have betas being drawn Monday to hopefully confirm.


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> I can see the faint line on my test today enough to call it a +... I have betas being drawn Monday to hopefully confirm.

Hooray!!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Weewendyg

Megg33k said:


> I can see the faint line on my test today enough to call it a +... I have betas being drawn Monday to hopefully confirm.

:happydance: YAY MEGG!!! :happydance:

How many dpIUI are you????

:loopy:

Wendy


----------



## babybumpage

omg MEGG!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!! I wanna know what those Betas are!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! 

So I have pains, kinda like ovulation pains, on both sides, so bad! It's like cramps, but not quite. I kinda wonder if it's kidney pain? I haven't been drinking much water, so maybe that's it. Who knows!


----------



## Quaver

Weewendyg said:


> How many dpIUI are you????

Megg got +hpt at 12dpiui:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Weewendyg said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I can see the faint line on my test today enough to call it a +... I have betas being drawn Monday to hopefully confirm.
> 
> :happydance: YAY MEGG!!! :happydance:
> 
> How many dpIUI are you????
> 
> :loopy:
> 
> WendyClick to expand...




Quaver said:


> Weewendyg said:
> 
> 
> How many dpIUI are you????
> 
> Megg got +hpt at 12dpiui:thumbup:Click to expand...

Quaver is 100% correct! Thanks, Quaver! And, thank you to all of you for listening to my pessimism and indecisiveness... and for the congrats! LOL I'll let you know my beta #'s as soon as I know them!


----------



## scomar

Hey ladies ! 

Well just you give you all an update the witch arrived yesterday &#8211; she flew in on a massive broomstick cackling away, the nasty bitch.
Anyhooooo I commiserated with a glass of red and an online ASOS shop &#8211; I may not be pregnant but I am now the proud owner of some foxy peg leg trousers and a silk cami. Foxy laydeee.

So me and DH have had chats about IVF, we&#8217;re not getting much luck with the NHS so have decided we think we&#8217;ll go private. Anyway its around £6,000-£8,000 a cycle, then we got to thinking. Could we save some cash and take a nice holiday ? hmmmmmmmm. Been looking into the best of the best clinics in South Africa and they are more like £2,500 a cycle........ massive difference. Me & DH love SA and so would be great to go there for another trip.

Picture this &#8211; 2/3 weeks relaxing by the pool, nice food, chilling out and a bit of relaxed IVF on the side ! 

SO &#8211; how the heck does IVF work ? how do so many people from the UK travel abroad to do it ?? do they take like a month off work ?? or can you just head to your destination for the egg retrieval etc. and be there for 2 weeks ?

Also Italy is meant to be low cost too..........

The cash saving is obviously a massive bonus &#8211; but if i can chill out for a few weeks too then that would obviously be a big help to success

Anyone know anything about this ?!?!

xxx


----------



## scomar

Flakey it must nearly be time for you to test !!!!!!! i have everything crossed for you
xxxxxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Congrats Megg! Can't wait to hear your Beta #s but def sounds like you have a sticky bean growing in there!

scomar - sorry the witch got you! Sorry I can;t help with your IVF abroad queries but I'd be interested to know myself!

I started stimming yesterday. Hoping and praying for a decent thick lining and just one decent size follie - an 18mmer would be the stuff of dreams right now! Just trying to stay destressed and chill out right now - yeah right!! lol!

Good luck to all waiting to test - hoping for some more good news soon!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry the witch got you, scomar! :hugs;

FX'd for you, Mars!!! :dust:


----------



## babybumpage

Well, Witch showed up here too. That really stinks. Guess I kinda knew it was going to. Ugh.


----------



## Weewendyg

*Scomar and Babybumpage* - soooo sorry the :witch: showed up! BOOOOOOOO! 

*Megg* - :happydance: So Happy For You! :happydance:

*Flake-y* - How goes it??? Have you tested yet?

*AFM* 8 dpIUI and Symptom spotting as usual, but I'm sure it's all down to the Progesterone! Ugh - what an awful drug. Tender boobs/nips, cramping for about 5 days now, not sleeping right! I was so miserable a few days past, I thought for sure hubby was just gonna pack up and leave! LOL...had absolutely no control over my emotions....but...putting that down to Progesterone and leftover trigger!

Tested this morning and I think by tomorrow a.m. the trigger should be out of my system altogether, so any positive after that would be the real thing!

:hugs: to all of you!

Wendy


----------



## Flake-y

Hey ladies, 10dpo today, bfn yesterday so trigger is gone; feeling very negative though!

No symptoms, had a lot of twinges since thurs/fri, but that's stopped now & just getting mild cramping. Had 2nd hcg trigger shot on Thurs so now wondering if the twinges was due to that?

Only 4 days to wait till bloods!


----------



## Megg33k

bumpage - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :hugs:

Wendy - Everything crossed for your BFP!


----------



## Quaver

So sorry AF showed Scomar and Babybumpage:hugs:


----------



## Weewendyg

Ok Ladies....LOL....I just came on for a minute to talk about my nipples! LOL

So...in previous months when taking Progesterone, my entire breast has become fuller/heavier (and I have so little that it's a god-send)...LOL...and tender. But this month...just my nipples are sore and extremely sensitive?!??!

As usuall have been scouring the internet in search of "sore nipples"...LOL...I actually read someone's blog who said that using progesterone always gave her sore breasts, but the month she got her BFP, only her nipples were sore?!?

Has anyone ever heard of this!?

LOL....Too funny...love that it doesn't fizz me a bit to come on here and talk about my nipples! THANKS LADIES!!! :hug:


----------



## Flake-y

Weewendyg said:


> Ok Ladies....LOL....I just came on for a minute to talk about my nipples! LOL
> 
> So...in previous months when taking Progesterone, my entire breast has become fuller/heavier (and I have so little that it's a god-send)...LOL...and tender. But this month...just my nipples are sore and extremely sensitive?!??!
> 
> As usuall have been scouring the internet in search of "sore nipples"...LOL...I actually read someone's blog who said that using progesterone always gave her sore breasts, but the month she got her BFP, only her nipples were sore?!?
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of this!?
> 
> LOL....Too funny...love that it doesn't fizz me a bit to come on here and talk about my nipples! THANKS LADIES!!! :hug:

Can't help I'm afraid!!! Hope it's a good sign for you though, fxed!!!


----------



## Megg33k

neg betas...


----------



## Flake-y

Megg33k said:


> neg betas...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Weewendyg

Megg33k said:


> neg betas...

So sorry to hear Megg!!!

Sending you tons and tons of :hug:


----------



## scomar

Weewendyg said:


> Ok Ladies....LOL....I just came on for a minute to talk about my nipples! LOL
> 
> So...in previous months when taking Progesterone, my entire breast has become fuller/heavier (and I have so little that it's a god-send)...LOL...and tender. But this month...just my nipples are sore and extremely sensitive?!??!
> 
> As usuall have been scouring the internet in search of "sore nipples"...LOL...I actually read someone's blog who said that using progesterone always gave her sore breasts, but the month she got her BFP, only her nipples were sore?!?
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of this!?
> 
> LOL....Too funny...love that it doesn't fizz me a bit to come on here and talk about my nipples! THANKS LADIES!!! :hug:

hey hon ! it could well be a good sign, but i think i have learned never to read too much into these things ! my breasts wernt sore at all this cycle but my nips were SOOOO sensitive ! unfortunately it was a -ve this month. I basically think i have learned that fuck the symptoms - we never really know until we get that +ve test or skip a period !!
xxxxxxx


----------



## scomar

babybumpage am sorry the witch showed up for you too hon.
Am skipping TTC for October - man i need a break from this ! i'll be back on it in Nov though and planning an IVF cycle in Dec/Jan.
Been to loads of gyms tongiht to check out the facilities as have decided i want to get fit before i get preggo !! whoop whooop !x


----------



## scomar

Flake-y said:


> Weewendyg said:
> 
> 
> *FLAKEY - How goes the 2WW? Are you taking Progesterone supplementation! I am and it stinks! Gives you sore breasts, bloating, cramping! Ugh!
> 
> Wendy*
> 
> *
> 
> Hey Wendy!
> 
> I'm not taking progesterone, they gave me a 2nd HCG shot (had it today) to 'support implantation' apparently!!!
> 
> Have no symptoms whatsoever apart from occ cramp, twinge & sharp pain, kind of like the ones you've been getting? Hope it means something for both of us!!!!*Click to expand...

*

cant belive you are nearly done with your TWW Flakey !! am going to be checking up on you every day xx*


----------



## Flake-y

Thank you scomar!!! I'm feeling very negative but you never know!

11dpo tomorrow, Friday can't come any sooner!!!

Dec/Jan sounds good for IVF, get xmas stress out the way & start the new year off with a bfp I reckon!!! Fxed for you!


----------



## scomar

Flake-y said:


> Thank you scomar!!! I'm feeling very negative but you never know!
> 
> 11dpo tomorrow, Friday can't come any sooner!!!
> 
> Dec/Jan sounds good for IVF, get xmas stress out the way & start the new year off with a bfp I reckon!!! Fxed for you!

totally, then i can have a christmas tipple !! hehe
yes, more i think about it more i might delay the IVF until the new year. I dont think 2010 is my year but i think 2011 might be !! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
EEEEeeeeeeeeeeek are you waiting until 14DPIUI to test ?!x


----------



## Flake-y

scomar said:


> totally, then i can have a christmas tipple !! hehe
> yes, more i think about it more i might delay the IVF until the new year. I dont think 2010 is my year but i think 2011 might be !! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> EEEEeeeeeeeeeeek are you waiting until 14DPIUI to test ?!x

Yes, I think I might; tests don't seem to go very dark with me, even the morning after my 6500 hcg shot there was only a VERY faint line!

I've googled hcg levels, & apparently at 10dpo they tend to be around 25 units or less, so if the tests only show a faint line with 6500, I'm guessing they won't show anything with 25!!!

Might do a FRER on Thurdsay...will see how I feel!!!


----------



## Weewendyg

FLAKE-Y - I am also feeling pretty negative about this cycle. But it's not over until the :witch: rears her ugly head! :hug: to you! I'll be watching!

SCOMAR - LOL about my nipples! We all say we're never gonna symptom spot - BUT WE ALWAYS DO DON'T WE!!! Love that you have such a positive attitude. I believe 2011 is your year too....hopefully for all of us!!!

So gutted about Megg.....I know how heart breaking and utterly confusing it is to "not be able to understand why IUI didn't work"! Ugh! 

OUR DAY WILL COME LADIES!!!! 

Sending loads of :dust:

Wendy


----------



## Weewendyg

FLAKE-Y - Good luck with the FRER !!! You have the patience of a saint!! LOL


----------



## babybumpage

MEGG..... u...me...glass after glass of wine.... 

I am just so over all of this. I told my husband "we've done everything they have asked. I don't even know what else to try!" I'm just so over all of this. I'm just beyond frustrated. I'm getting beyond frustrated. So sorry Meg. I'm drinking a glass of bubbly in your honor.


----------



## Megg33k

babybumpage said:


> MEGG..... u...me...glass after glass of wine....
> 
> I am just so over all of this. I told my husband "we've done everything they have asked. I don't even know what else to try!" I'm just so over all of this. I'm just beyond frustrated. I'm getting beyond frustrated. So sorry Meg. I'm drinking a glass of bubbly in your honor.

Please do... because I don't drink! So, have 3 or 4 for me, yeah?


----------



## blondemop

Hi Ladies!
Sorry it has been a while since I posted and I finally had a minute to sit down and catch up. :hugs: to those who were hit by :witch:. Really this the best way to describe all of this is beyond frustrating.
This has been a hectic month for me. A brief overview. Maybe not so brief but he goes- 
All along we had planned on IUI this cycle, I got my hopes up (even post-poned vacation plans)! :thumbup: Had my HSG on a Monday morning- went well, all normal. Per RE, plan was still for IUI. Then that afternoon I went in for an ultrasound to check my follicles. Had 9! Hopes higher! :happydance: Then the RE said, well, "the day we should do it I will be out of town so just try again naturally." SO DISAPPOINTED! :growlmad: But convinced myself it wasn't meant to be this month...move on. Changed vacation plans back to original. 
A few days later RE calls. Guess what, her plans changed, she will be available to do it at 9am Saturday. I call DH, we discuss and decided to just try again naturally this month because we would have to change our flights again and all of this has been taking a toll on us both. I am at peace with this plan. He says he will call RE. About 30 minutes later he sends me a text, "IUI Saturday at 7am. That way we will make our flight" I swear between DH and RE I am going to be driven crazy. :wacko:
FastForward a few days. I stop in to the RE office (it is in the same hospital that I work at). She gives me a script for my trigger shot. I fill it, throw it in my purse and go back to work. I am supposed to give this at 9pm. I have dinner plans at 830 so I will have to sneak off and give it in the bathroom, no problem. At 8pm I pull it out of purse to check it out. problem- I have the intramuscular shot and no syringe. The pharmacy gave me the wrong thing. Luckily, I am in health care as is DH so we run to the nearest pharmacy and are able to order a syringe...a REALLY BIG syringe (that is all they have). So there I am in a tiny little bathroom in a tiny little restaurant mixing this solution and jabbing myslef in the stomach with a GIANT needle. Now, needles do not usually bother me, but this one was BIG, and it hurt, and I bled. Quickly cleaned myself, and the bathroom up and returned to dinner. :dohh:
Thank goodness the IUI went on Saturday Sept 19 without any problems. DH had plenty of "robust" :spermy:. We made our flight and had a very nice vacation. We both got some much needed :sleep:
Now back to reality. 
I am not very hopeful :nope: But then again, Im not sure that I will ever feel hopeful about all of this having been disappointed so many times. I just feel like I am on this crazy roller coaster and I really want to get off. Somedays I feel like I am hanging on by a thread, others are not so bad. I don't know...
Will have a blood test Thursday to see if it worked. Im not going to test early. Just trying to keep busy until then. 
Fingers crossed for lots of :bfp: soon!
Sorry for the long post but thanks for letting me get that all out! 
:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Fingers crossed Blondiemop!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Wendy - the trigger shot always give me sore nips but that's normally gone by about 7 or 8dpiui, I always figured them coming back might be a good sign. But, the reality is if you had enough hcg in your system to be giving you sore nips, you'd have enough to show on a hpt! In reality, I think its like the other girls have said, symtpoms are unreliable, especially when on meds! But I will of course spend the next 3 weeks googling every twinge and colour change too so do as I say not as I do LOL!! We are just bonkers, there is no cure!

scomar - a break sounds like a great idea but if you're not checkig your ovulation and bd'ing just in case, I'll eat my hat!!

Flake-y - I always wondered about the tests too! My BFP after my trigger was soooo faint and that was a 10,000 iu shot! Of course, I always use that then to convince myself that's why I'm still getting BFNs at 14dpo!! Fingers crossed that you get a nice BFP on Thursday!

blondemop - that sounds like absolute torture! I'm glad you at least had a holiday to get over it! Fingers crossed that sod's law says the most stressful experience will be the one thst works for you!

AFM - still early days of stabbing so not too much going on. Made some amazing cupcakes last night and baking was the best destresser ever! I enjoyed it so much! Will be doing some more of that I think - I will be like the end of a house though if I keep eating the produce!

Hugs and babydust to everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm personally pretty annoyed... I'm still fatigued, boobs still aching, lower back still aches, and feeling super hormonal... but no sign of AF and neg bloods. I'm so fed up! Although, I'm transitioning to IVF next time... So, I guess I'm officially done with IUI.


----------



## scomar

am with you meggsy - am officially done with IUI too
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I don't want to say fantastic... but I kind of do! Shall we find ourselves an IVF thread?

I'll still be checking on you girls. IVF sounds so hard on the body, but this was too hard on my heart.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Megg - so sorry the cycle didn't work out for you. I guess as a positive, you are having a decent length luteal phase so sounds like you haven't had any progesterone issues this cycle. You had a good shot at it but were just unlucky *hugs*. Do you know how long the wait for IVF is? Would you consider another iui cycle while you wait as your insurance covers most of the costs? In theory there is a 10% chance each go so I reckon with every throw of the dice you never know! Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Megg33k

MarsMaiden said:


> Megg - so sorry the cycle didn't work out for you. I guess as a positive, you are having a decent length luteal phase so sounds like you haven't had any progesterone issues this cycle. You had a good shot at it but were just unlucky *hugs*. Do you know how long the wait for IVF is? Would you consider another iui cycle while you wait as your insurance covers most of the costs? In theory there is a 10% chance each go so I reckon with every throw of the dice you never know! Good luck with whatever you decide!

That's a great question that I need answered... Cycle dates for remaining 2010 are as follows: Oct 4 | Nov 1 | Dec 6

Will I have to wait until the Nov 1? Or can I start Oct 4? :shrug:


----------



## MarsMaiden

For an IVF cycle? I have no idea I'm afraid! I know they often like you to take a rest cycle between medicated IUIs to let everything settle down but as you have to start the IVF on the bcp then that may not apply? Hopefully you'll have a good list of questions for the coordinator when they call and they'll be able to answer them all!


----------



## Quaver

Megg are you sure this cycle is over? Could you have ov'd/implanted late?:hugs:


----------



## babybumpage

Good luck on IVF Megg, I'll be hanging out in the IUI thread for now. We really can't afford IVF, and I doubt husband is ready for that. I'm not even sure what our next step is really. I honestly am just spending the day being pissed.


----------



## Megg33k

MarsMaiden said:


> For an IVF cycle? I have no idea I'm afraid! I know they often like you to take a rest cycle between medicated IUIs to let everything settle down but as you have to start the IVF on the bcp then that may not apply? Hopefully you'll have a good list of questions for the coordinator when they call and they'll be able to answer them all!

She answered most of them prior to me bothering to ask. I start BCP on CD1 and then IVF cycle starts on Nov 1!!! :yipee: Since I have to wait on CD1, I'm not too fussed about having to wait until Nov. I sort of hope AF doesn't show on her own, because their protocol is 10 days of Provera, which means that I won't have so long to wait before the cycle! LOL As much as I'd like AF to come naturally, this would pass time a bit better fro me!



Quaver said:


> Megg are you sure this cycle is over? Could you have ov'd/implanted late?:hugs:

He says I couldn't have ov'd late... Even if I implanted late, it would have to be awfully late for HCG <1 at 14dpiui. I mean, if I did, we'll find out. If I don't bleed by Monday, I'll have no choice but to take another HPT prior to calling them to start Provera. I'll have to know one way or the other first. But, I don't think its likely.



babybumpage said:


> Good luck on IVF Megg, I'll be hanging out in the IUI thread for now. We really can't afford IVF, and I doubt husband is ready for that. I'm not even sure what our next step is really. I honestly am just spending the day being pissed.

Aww! :hugs: You be pissed as long as you like!


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi Ladies!

*MarsMaiden* - LOL...We are bonkers!!!!!! I don't believe my symptoms are related to the HCG shot as I have been testing since Saturday to watch when it is out of my system....as of yesterday I could not see a line!!! Now...here's where I get REALLY BONKERS! There is a visible line today - fainter than faint...but there. Is is possible that leftover from the trigger is darker today than yesterday?? I used FMU both times. Also...I'm sure the "symptoms" are related to the Progesterone I am taking - damn drug causes all of the pregnancy symptoms!!!!

*Scomar and Meggs* - I wish I was moving on to IVF with the two of you!!! Getting so frustrated with IUI and low success rates...but not sure if we can afford the cost here in Canada!!! It's rediculous! Sending loads of :dust: to both of you!!! I know it'll be your time!!!! Be sure to keep us posted!!

*Blondiemop* - Thanks for sharing!!! I'm glad you had time away - it may have been just what you needed to make this a sticky bean. My RE told me the one thing I must absolutely stay away from is "emotional stress" - LOL - YA RIGHT!!! I think we should all have our IUI and then a prescription for a week in the tropics immediately following!!!! 

Take care ladies!!!!!

Wendy


----------



## MyTurnYet

Just got in from vaca so a quick update: 1st IUI didn't work. :nope: AF arrived yesterday before I had a chance to test.:growlmad: Moving on to IUI cycle 2...hugs for everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

MyTurnYet said:


> Just got in from vaca so a quick update: 1st IUI didn't work. :nope: AF arrived yesterday before I had a chance to test.:growlmad: Moving on to IUI cycle 2...hugs for everyone. :hugs:

Oh I'm so sorry:hugs: How was the vacation?
Are you doing the 2nd IUI this cycle?


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: MyTurn! :(


----------



## scomar

sorry to hear that 'my turn'
x


----------



## scomar

*in case anyone is interested this is the IVF clinic i have been looking at in South Africa - its where our family are from so we could make a holiday from it too !!*

IVF is a process where the eggs are collected and fertilized by the sperm in the laboratory. ICSI (intra-cytoplasmic sperm injection), a procedure where an individual sperm is injected into each egg, may be performed in addition to increase the chance of fertilization in selected cases.



We welcome patients living outside of Cape Town to travel to our clinic for IVF (in-vitro fertilization) treatment. Please complete the medical questionnaire and return it to us by email in order for us to evaluate your fertility history and make treatment recommendations. Please note the investigations required at the bottom of the questionnaire. IF it is a major problem for you to have those investigations done before you come to Cape Town, some of them could be done here in Cape Town, but dependant on the results ,treatment might have to be changed and in rare circumstances even be cancelled.



You will need to stay in Cape Town for a minimum of 3 weeks for IVF treatment. It may be possible in certain circumstances to start your fertility injections at home, which will reduce your stay in Cape Town to 2 weeks. In this instance medication can be couriered to you by our clinic or the International Pharmacy in London if you live outside Africa. 



We recommend that you take the birth control pill starting one to two months prior to your IVF cycle. You should take active pills only (no placebo pills) and stop the active pills 3 days prior to your planned period date. 



If you wish to start your fertility injections in Cape Town and stay for 3 weeks, then you should make an appointment to see the Doctor on the 1st or 2nd day of your period.



If your medication has been couriered to you and you started your fertility injections at home, then you should make an appointment for your 1st scan with us no later than day 8 of your cycle. 



Cape Town is a highly attractive tourist destination with many accommodation options. If you would like a list of guesthouses (B&B or self catering) and hotels in the Cape Peninsula area where previous patients have stayed, we can email this to you or contact [email protected] to assist you in finding suitable accommodation for you individually. Please make your accommodation booking well in advance. 



IVF treatment cost varies according to the type of medication and protocol used. Estimated costs are approximately R30 000 (R = South African Rand ZAR). The medication and protocol prescribed for you will depend on your previous fertility history. The final quotation will be sent with your treatment plan. 




Cape Fertility Clinic 

Suite 209 Library Square

1 Wilderness Road

Claremont

7708 

South Africa


----------



## Flake-y

Sounds good Scomar!!!

Myturn, sorry to hear about af arriving. Hope you have more luck with IUI#2!!


----------



## Weewendyg

My Turn - so sorry to hear IUI didn't work.... :hug:

I am 10 dpIUI today - BFN this morning which means trigger is officially out of my system!!! I think I'm going crazy!!! Cramps are gone, but BB's are killing me. Am I too old for growing pains? LOL

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Flake-y

Weewendyg said:


> My Turn - so sorry to hear IUI didn't work.... :hug:
> 
> I am 10 dpIUI today - BFN this morning which means trigger is officially out of my system!!! I think I'm going crazy!!! Cramps are gone, but BB's are killing me. Am I too old for growing pains? LOL
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

I feel your pain! I had a bfn at 9dpo, haven't tested since then cause I'm positive af will turn up at any minute so there's no point! Bn having my typical af cramps all day today. 

Will you keep testing every day? Have you to go back for bloods or just test yourself?


----------



## Megg33k

Hopeful for you all!!! :dust:

AFM... We all know my betas were negative 2 days ago. I have (at best) a 12 day LP... I checked all of my charts and I've never gotten past 13dpo without bleeding... usually spotting earlier. Today is 16dpo and the only spotting I had was at 5am this morning... nothing since. I don't even feel like she's coming. I DO bleed after I ovulate... So, this makes no sense. He's assured me that I had to have ovulated. My boobs are still ridiculously sore sometimes, dreams are still crazy and vivid, I'm still getting stray cramps that don't feel like AF, and I just woke up from a nap that makes my grand sleeping total for today about 14.5 hours :shock:... I'm losing my freakin' mind! :hissy:


----------



## Weewendyg

:wacko: - yep...that`s it....that`s how I`m feeling!


----------



## Weewendyg

Hey Flake-y....I tested today and it appears trigger is finally out of my system. Unfortunately I have to have a BETA done next Tuesday at RE's regardless of what I get on tests because I am on Progesterone which, pregnant or not, will prevent AF from coming!!! Ugh!!! it also has given me sore boobs, cramps, backache, etc.....it's just the worst hormone ever!!! you're always thinking "Is it pregnancy???....or is it just the Progesteron???"..

I'll probably test each day from here on out....just because I love to drive myself nuts!!! :wacko:

Are you going to be testing? do you have to go in for a Beta?

Keep me posted! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Wendy


----------



## Weewendyg

Megg33k said:


> Hopeful for you all!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM... We all know my betas were negative 2 days ago. I have (at best) a 12 day LP... I checked all of my charts and I've never gotten past 13dpo without bleeding... usually spotting earlier. Today is 16dpo and the only spotting I had was at 5am this morning... nothing since. I don't even feel like she's coming. I DO bleed after I ovulate... So, this makes no sense. He's assured me that I had to have ovulated. My boobs are still ridiculously sore sometimes, dreams are still crazy and vivid, I'm still getting stray cramps that don't feel like AF, and I just woke up from a nap that makes my grand sleeping total for today about 14.5 hours :shock:... I'm losing my freakin' mind! :hissy:

Aw Meggs! I understand completely!!!!! Are you / or were you taking Progesterone by any chance??? Hang in there hun....it'll be our time soon!!!!! :hug:

Wendy


----------



## Megg33k

Weewendyg said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful for you all!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM... We all know my betas were negative 2 days ago. I have (at best) a 12 day LP... I checked all of my charts and I've never gotten past 13dpo without bleeding... usually spotting earlier. Today is 16dpo and the only spotting I had was at 5am this morning... nothing since. I don't even feel like she's coming. I DO bleed after I ovulate... So, this makes no sense. He's assured me that I had to have ovulated. My boobs are still ridiculously sore sometimes, dreams are still crazy and vivid, I'm still getting stray cramps that don't feel like AF, and I just woke up from a nap that makes my grand sleeping total for today about 14.5 hours :shock:... I'm losing my freakin' mind! :hissy:
> 
> Aw Meggs! I understand completely!!!!! Are you / or were you taking Progesterone by any chance??? Hang in there hun....it'll be our time soon!!!!! :hug:
> 
> WendyClick to expand...

No! He didn't want me taking progesterone and I even fought the urge to use my OTC progesterone cream!!! I shouldn't still have high progesterone at 16dpo! But, that would seem to be the case, wouldn't it? I'm refusing to believe that 14dpiui was too early for my betas... but I should be bleeding by now!


----------



## Quaver

Fingers crossed Megg:flower:


----------



## MarsMaiden

myturn - sorry the cycle didnt work out for you, hope you have more luck next time!

wendy - good luck with the testing, really hope those lines come back!

megg - you did have a lot of follies, maybe if more than one released you would have had enough corpus luteums to keep your progesterone going a bit longer?

afm - spotting turned into gross clumps of tissue last night but now seems to have finally stopped. Not feeling too hopeful but we'll see what the scan shows on Monday!

Hugs all round!


----------



## Megg33k

MarsMaiden said:


> myturn - sorry the cycle didnt work out for you, hope you have more luck next time!
> 
> wendy - good luck with the testing, really hope those lines come back!
> 
> megg - you did have a lot of follies, maybe if more than one released you would have had enough corpus luteums to keep your progesterone going a bit longer?
> 
> afm - spotting turned into gross clumps of tissue last night but now seems to have finally stopped. Not feeling too hopeful but we'll see what the scan shows on Monday!
> 
> Hugs all round!

I had 6! But, I'm going on my 4th day late with symptoms of still high progesterone. I mean, 17dpo? How long can it go? I'd really like my cycle to come naturally... I hate to force it!


----------



## Flake-y

Weewendyg said:


> Hey Flake-y....I tested today and it appears trigger is finally out of my system. Unfortunately I have to have a BETA done next Tuesday at RE's regardless of what I get on tests because I am on Progesterone which, pregnant or not, will prevent AF from coming!!! Ugh!!! it also has given me sore boobs, cramps, backache, etc.....it's just the worst hormone ever!!! you're always thinking "Is it pregnancy???....or is it just the Progesteron???"..
> 
> I'll probably test each day from here on out....just because I love to drive myself nuts!!! :wacko:
> 
> Are you going to be testing? do you have to go in for a Beta?
> 
> Keep me posted! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Wendy

I'm going in tomorrow morning for blood test-I'm so nervous! Am absolutely positive it'll be negative though, feeling like af will arrive any minute!

Good luck for testing, hope that line comes back!


----------



## keepsmiling

has any1 had iui with pcos,, there is nothing rong with hubbys sperm so just wodering xx


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> has any1 had iui with pcos,, there is nothing rong with hubbys sperm so just wodering xx

I'm thinking of doing IUI, well the doctor suggested it in Aug (hope he has not forgotten):flower:
There is something wrong with my DH's sperm though.


----------



## keepsmiling

0hhh rite,, i am goin on clomid next week for 3 cycles n if tht didnt work i was goin 2ask for iui with clomid, not sure if my fs wil go for it or not, as im only 21 x


----------



## Weewendyg

Keepsmiling - I don't have PCOS so I can't help you there! But good luck with whatever route you choose!!

FLAKEY-Y - Good Luck tomorrow!!!! Let us know how it works out!!

AFM - Cramps have been gone for a few days now, just tender/sore BB's and cranky. BETA is scheduled for next Tuesday which will be 16dpIUI - but not holding out much hope :-(

:dust: to everyone!

Wendy


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Wendy! :hugs:

I'm still waiting for AF. Did anyone else have a really long LP on a failed IUI cycle?


----------



## blondemop

no luck here. bloods were negative today. Even though this is what I expected, I am surprised at how hard the news hit me. :cry:
absolutely no PMA right now. 
All I can hope for is the AF shows up soon. who knows.
Megg- I hope she shows up soon.
Flakey- good luck!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I understand, blondemop! :hugs: I'm around if you need to talk... I had a similar reaction to the neg bloods! :(


----------



## MarsMaiden

blondiemop - sorry for the negative hon, hope you start to feel more positive again soon.

megg - other than a REALLY strong ovualtion, I have no clue why the with isnt banging on your door yet! Hope she shows up sooooooon! Fantastic news about your IVF cycle!

Flake-y - good luck for testing today, fingers crossed for some good news!

AFM - starting to feel a bit full in the belly but after last time where I had a belly full of tiny follies, I'm not sure whether to take this as a good sign or a bad one! So I am choosing to ignore it and just carry on! Having a girly night watching cheesy dvd's at a friend's tonight - roll on the weekend!

Hugs everyone!

Wendy - keeping fingers crossed for you too! Have you done any more hpts?


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks Mars! I've seen pinkish CM twice now... but almost 2 days apart and nothing in between, also nothing since. I can't possibly have much longer than a 17 day LP! I'm just wanting her to show naturally... I hate the thought of having to force the cycle after I responded so well. But, if I don't, I might miss my shot at the Nov 1 cycle. So, I guess I'll have no choice after Monday!


----------



## Quaver

*Blondemop*:hugs: Will you be doing another IUI?

*Megg*, hope your bean is still hanging in there, have you tested again?


----------



## Megg33k

There is no bean, Quaver... I'm not pregnant... I never was. Just a simple, heartbreaking error with tests that weren't entirely clear. But it seems to be a trend right now with FRER. So, I'm nothing more than another victim. I'm just waiting on AF. I'll test again on Monday if no bleed yet, but then I'll be starting pills to bring the bleed.


----------



## scomar

blondiemop - sorry you're test was -ve - big hugs

megg - I didnt get AF unit 17DPIUI with last failed IUI - but for me it was progestorone i think

Flake-y - good luck !!!!!! really hope its the news you want
xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

So, you were on progesterone supplements, scomar? I'd understand if I was... but I'm not! :dohh:


----------



## scomar

Megg33k said:


> So, you were on progesterone supplements, scomar? I'd understand if I was... but I'm not! :dohh:

ahhh, in that case where the heck is AF ?!?!? 
i tell you - the female body will always be a mystery to me !! ... and DH HAHA LOL
x


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So, you were on progesterone supplements, scomar? I'd understand if I was... but I'm not! :dohh:
> 
> ahhh, in that case where the heck is AF ?!?!?
> i tell you - the female body will always be a mystery to me !! ... and DH HAHA LOL
> xClick to expand...

I know! Its so frustrating! And, I seriously just want to come on by myself... I don't want to force it... but I do need to if she hasn't shown by Monday! Bloody annoying, I say! Definitely a mystery!


----------



## babybumpage

Megg, my cycle 5 months ago was 49 days so I can understand. I had the positive tests and all. I didn't take the pills to bring AF around, but I can understand how frustrating it is. I'm so sorry you are having to go through all that. I've given up for the mean time. I think husband and I will try naturally this month, I can't deal with so much frustration while trying to figure out work. So I'm going back to naturally trying for a few months, then we'll figure things out again.


----------



## Megg33k

That sucks, bumpage! It shouldn't be so hard! :hugs: But, I wish you all the best on your natural cycles! :dust:


----------



## Flake-y

Well, negative bloods for me today, so it looks like it's on to IUI#2 as soon as af turns up. 

Blondemop I totally sympathise; although I thought our cycle would be negative too, it's hit my quite hard as well. Hope you're doing ok though.


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh, honey! :hugs: I'm sorry!


----------



## Flake-y

It's shit, but at least once af arrives I'll have a new cycle to concentrate on. Still sucks though, and my af still hasn't arrived either!


----------



## scomar

Really sorry to hear that Flakey hon - you really deserve this as always so positive ! At least you got your bloods on a fri afternoon and not a monday morning - small concellation i know, but Monday are depressing enough without bad news to deal with.
You'll get your BFP soon, relax this weekend, big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Are you 14dpiui today?


----------



## Flake-y

Megg33k said:


> Are you 14dpiui today?

Yep, so hurry up :witch: so we can start a new cycle! You too!


----------



## Weewendyg

*BLONDEMOP and FLAKE-Y* - Sorry for the negative bloods :hugs: On to next month!!! Was this the first IUI for both of you??

:hug: to everyone else out there!!!!

AFM - Am I the only one left that hasn't had a beta yet? Well....not holding out much hope. I am 12dp IUI today and negative HPT. My RE won't schedule a beta until 16 dp IUI which is next Tuesday and being as testing-crazy as I am, I will test every day up until then. Unfortunately witch just can't arrive in the meantime to let me off the hook as I am on Progesterone suppositories 3x a day (can't wait to be done with these dreaded things - disgusting!!!).

Anyway....sending you all soooooooooooooo much :dust: for future cycles!!

Wendy


----------



## Weewendyg

ANY ADVICE LADIES????

Since testing BFN this morning (12dpIUI) - I could really, really use a glass of wine!!!

My DH is telling me that he will be extremely upset if I do prior to beta, which isn't until next Tuesday. I've tried to tell him that I "just don't feel preggo" and that I know my own body, but he refused to believe it!

I would also love to stop the Progesterone suppositories at this point so AF will arrive.

Can I ask what you all would do? I should see a BFP at this point if it was there, correct?

HELP!


----------



## Flake-y

Can't help I'm afraid, I've heard of people who have got bfps that early, but then again, lots of people don't till 14dpo!!!

A small glass of wone wouldn't hurt I guess though!!!!

Why do DH's not believe us when we say we know our bodies! I was soooooo sure ours was negative but he thought it'd be positive! Silly men!!!!

Oh, and yes, it was my first IUI, so I'm still disappointed it's a negative, but knew there wasn't much of a chance anyway. It's no better odds than a getting pg from :sex: one time at your fertile time, which is about 20%!!!

Roll on next month & good luck for your poas tomorrow; you never know!!!


----------



## january81

hi all...i m new here,,,this is my first cycle of iui with injectibles....today is cd11...so i m happy to see somewhen on the same boat...baby dust to all...


----------



## bluebeech72

Welcome January81 !

Blondemop and Flake-y - sorry about the negatives - fingers crossed for next time

I'm also out this month. Went for my scan yesterday which was day 9 of my cycle and day 7 of stimulation and was told that my treatment would be cancelled this cycle due to over stimulation. I have 7 follicles all which were a decent size but the rule in the Uk for IUI is no more than 3 follicles. 

I was really gutted - even though they told me that this might happen whilst they worked out what was best for me, I suppose (stupidly) you always have that thought in the back of your mind that it might have worked the first time. 

I'm just gutted that we didn't even managed to get past the first set of injectables.

I'm now taking suprecur to bring on a bleed ? - other forums seem to call this down regging ? - which they've said will take about 7 days. 

We can't start again until I have a normal AF which I'm thinking could be about another 5 weeks so we're looking at November....hoe frustrating ! Next time I think they're going to just let my body do what it needs to naturally to produce and grow the follies but then stimulate ovulation and then give me hormone support during the 2WW.

I've never really let all this get me down but have felt like shit the last couple of days. I've also read that this down regging has a few side effects - great !

Sorry for the ranting - I just really thought we wouldn't be too far off that BFP.

Let's hope October works out for us all

xx


----------



## Flake-y

Welcome January81!!!

Aww, that's rubbish news bluebeech, would they not convert the cycle to ivf since you had so many follies? Hope you have more luck next time.


----------



## Megg33k

I did it with 6 follies and still failed. Seems a bit rash to make you cancel it.

About the wine... Nothing crosses the placenta until ~6 weeks. Go for it.


----------



## Quaver

I'm so sorry* Bluebeech*:hugs:
My last cycle was cancelled because of no follies:haha:
Hope the next one is it for us both:thumbup:

Welcome *January81*:hi:
Good luck with the injections - which days are you taking them, and is it Gonal?


----------



## blondemop

:hugs: Flake-y. It really is shit. Even though you "know" you are not pregnant, there is always still that little part that holds on to the hope until the BFN. and that hurts.
I will be moving on to IUI #2. Right now we are trying to decide if I should go on clomid this cycle or not. With the herbs and acupuncture, I had 9 follies early on, but my RE didn't check right before the IUI to see how many fully matured. So I'm not really sure what the best thing for me is here. Suggestions?
Also, My RE said I should be getting AF "pretty quickly" after stopping the progesterone vag cream. I am 13dpiui without any sign. I usually have very regular 27 day cycles. I am hoping that it continues but no sign of AF at all.

And I would go with the wine. :wine: I confess I had a glass (or two) last night. and maybe one more tonight :blush: Don't tell the RE though, she would NOT be happy.


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I had progesterone cream to stop using... The wait is STILL killing me! No sign today, and feeling like she's coming has completely gone too. :(


----------



## Weewendyg

Bluebeech - I agree with Flake-y - why wouldn't they convert you to an IVF cycle, did they even give you that option?

January81 - WELCOME AND GOOD LUCK!

MEGG - You must feel like you're going crazy!!! I think I'd be knocking down the door to my RE's office at this point demanding answers!

AFM - BFN this morning again! 13dpIUI - So I too will be moving on to another month. I feel like I need a break for a month first. Trying to convince Hubby to take a 'sunny' break away in a few weeks to "de-stress". I want so badly to move on to an IVF cycle, but my hubby is being "stingy" and stating it costs too much! WHAT???? Geesh....all of my meds are covered by my private insurance, so would just be the procedure we would have to pay for! I mean, we can afford it. We live in a beautiful new house that is completely paid for and he won't fork out a few grand for a baby!!!! (or at least a better chance of getting one) I think I might just kill him! LOL....so frustrating!!!!

:hug: to all of you!

Wendy


----------



## Megg33k

It is frustrating, Wendy! 19dpiui today, and still nothing! :(

Oh, that sucks that he doesn't want to move on! I was so scared that my OH would resist moving on to IVF... But he was lovely about it! I hope yours changes his mind!


----------



## Quaver

Megg:hugs:


----------



## january81

thanx all for ur warm welcome...i m so happy i m on the right forum..:thumbup:
..Blondemop, weewendyg and Flake-y sorry about the negatives, Bluebeech
sorry about ur cycle too.:hugs:...fingers crossed for next time. 

i m using 75 ml fostimon injections on cd4,5,6,8,10 and 12...today is 
cd 12..yesterday my scan showed 2 follicels on my right ovary only..i m due for another scan on cd14...any one with me using fostimon+iui this month?

good luck!


----------



## Quaver

january81 said:


> any one with me using fostimon+iui this month?

Don't know what I'll be injecting, I'll find out on Tuesday.
Don't know if I'll be doing IUI either, since I forgot to ask about it in the midst of getting the 'no ov' news...

Good luck on your scan Monday!:happydance:


----------



## january81

thanx quaver :hugs: in which hospital ur treatment is going on?


----------



## Flake-y

Megg, I can't believe af has still not arrived!

Mine came at lunchtime today, but it's already pretty much gone, & was really really light which is VERY unusual for me, I'm normally pretty heavy so I'm a bit worried!

Will speak to clinic on Monday though.


----------



## Megg33k

Already gone doesn't sound like much of an AF, hun. Definitely ask them. 

Yeah, definitely not here and no sign either!


----------



## Quaver

Could those of you who had unusual AFs have had some sort of chemical?:hugs:

*@January81*, my DH works abroad, and can't take time off for fertility treatments:blush: while my work is more flexible, so I'm over in Singapore for this. 

Have to come back to the UK in Nov though. 
Will meet DH again late Dec:sleep:


----------



## Megg33k

No chemical for me. My HCG was less than 1... That's just not possible with a chemical. Its not even an actual period... just a couple of incidents of pink on my tissue after going to the loo! No blood at all... just pink CM.


----------



## babybumpage

So sorry for no AF Megg, hopefully they give you more news soon? Are you all set up to start IVF now? Husband and I decided to take a few months of natural trying only, we've just gotten so darn upset with all the doctors and costs that we're just done with all that for a while. We already owe over 2k and that's just from 2 months of trying IUI and it didn't work! I'm starting to wonder if it didn't work because IUI just stressed me out WAY too much! I hope things start looking up for all of us!


----------



## Megg33k

babybumpage said:


> So sorry for no AF Megg, hopefully they give you more news soon? Are you all set up to start IVF now? Husband and I decided to take a few months of natural trying only, we've just gotten so darn upset with all the doctors and costs that we're just done with all that for a while. We already owe over 2k and that's just from 2 months of trying IUI and it didn't work! I'm starting to wonder if it didn't work because IUI just stressed me out WAY too much! I hope things start looking up for all of us!

I should know more Monday... about a day plus a bit left. I'll test Monday morning, and when its BFN, I'll go a scrip for Provera and start taking those. I'm set up for the Nov 1 cycle for IVF. I just need to get to CD1, start birth control, and then follow the written protocol that I'll receive when I go in to get my birth control. I'm ready to have papers to read through or something. 

They do say that stressing is one way to surely lower chances with IVF... Seems like it would hold true with IUI too. Could have had something to do with my failure... I've definitely thought of that! I'm going to learn to meditate and do my best to stress less for giving myself the highest possible chance on IVF #1! I'm excited but nervous!

I hope you guys get it naturally and never have to go through this awful crap again! :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

Megg33k said:


> They do say that stressing is one way to surely lower chances with IVF... Seems like it would hold true with IUI too. Could have had something to do with my failure... I've definitely thought of that! I'm going to learn to meditate and do my best to stress less for giving myself the highest possible chance on IVF #1! I'm excited but nervous!

Don't let it worry you too much Megg, I would say that if you're under a huge, huge amount of stress it might affect ttc in general (ie when I'm stressed I don't ov), but I wouldn't worry about stress seriously affecting a cycle. Don't worry about worrying!!! lol

I was thinking yesterday, IUI really isn't any better than a normal :sex: cycle!
The sperm has to reach the egg (which is prob a bit easier in IUI), it has to break through the shell of the egg, fertilise it properly, the fertilised egg has to divide properly, then it has to implant properly. Therre are so many reasons for it not to work it's no wonder the odds are rubbish.

IVF is sooo much more likely to work. I'll still give IUI another 2 goes though, just cause of the cost issue. Kind of want to just do IVF though!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Flake-y said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> They do say that stressing is one way to surely lower chances with IVF... Seems like it would hold true with IUI too. Could have had something to do with my failure... I've definitely thought of that! I'm going to learn to meditate and do my best to stress less for giving myself the highest possible chance on IVF #1! I'm excited but nervous!
> 
> Don't let it worry you too much Megg, I would say that if you're under a huge, huge amount of stress it might affect ttc in general (ie when I'm stressed I don't ov), but I wouldn't worry about stress seriously affecting a cycle. Don't worry about worrying!!! lol
> 
> I was thinking yesterday, IUI really isn't any better than a normal :sex: cycle!
> The sperm has to reach the egg (which is prob a bit easier in IUI), it has to break through the shell of the egg, fertilise it properly, the fertilised egg has to divide properly, then it has to implant properly. Therre are so many reasons for it not to work it's no wonder the odds are rubbish.
> 
> IVF is sooo much more likely to work. I'll still give IUI another 2 goes though, just cause of the cost issue. Kind of want to just do IVF though!!!Click to expand...

I know! I'm just still a bit flustered because I had this gut feeling that the IUI was going to be it for us. I NEVER have good feelings like that! So, it was SO awful to hear that my beta was <1! When I think about it logically, it really isn't much better though! :( I just had it built up in my mind as being so much better than it was. The IVF is a good option. I mean, Chance of conceiving within 3 cycles is ~85+%. That's remarkable! And, as Leilani pointed out in my journal, us IUI girls get a leg up on our first IVF cycle because we've already had the meds. So, the docs already know how we respond to the drugs and can go from there. Most IVF girls end up with the first cycle being more trial and error... but we already went through that experimentation with IUI and are prepared. So, we get a higher chance for 1st cycle success with IVF.


----------



## Flake-y

True. If you think about it, with IVF, they get say, 10 eggs? And they don't all fertilise, and out of the ones that fertilise, maybe not all of them go on to blasto stage, so you get prob 1 blasto put back in, then a couple of frosties; so out of 10 eggs, maybe 3 or 4 have a chance of becoming babies. So that's less than half of the eggs turning into a baby...so...

...with IUI, you have one egg, what chance does the poor thing have? I want IVF!!!! Damn damn damn!!!!! 

Oh it's so difficult, do we give IUI 2 more goes, or straight to IVF? Any advice girls?

IUI is £750, plus the meds, £46, so say £800. IVF is £2990 plus meds, think they were about £600 for me. There's quite a cost difference.

Help!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

3.000 for ivf isnt as bad as i thought, i thought it wud be 5000 plus x


----------



## Chris77

We're doing IUI #3 on Friday. I usually get 3 eggs so we'll see on Thursday how many I actually have.


----------



## Chris77

keepsmiling said:


> 3.000 for ivf isnt as bad as i thought, i thought it wud be 5000 plus x

Yeah, that's realy good! It's $9,800 at my clinic.


----------



## Flake-y

Chris77 said:


> We're doing IUI #3 on Friday. I usually get 3 eggs so we'll see on Thursday how many I actually have.

Good luck!!!:thumbup:

Yeah, costs are not bad, but still much dearer than IUI. I guess we'll have another go at IUI anyway, & see how we get on, & we can decide from there. It might work, you never know!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

flakey i read ur while journal the other day and found myself in tears at point,, u deserve a bfp,, as does vry1 but i am relly rootiung for u x


----------



## bluebeech72

Hi, 

Converting to IVF wasn't given to me as an option even though it was mentioned to us when we we told we were having IUI. I guess because it's our first cycle and we managed to produce the follies they want to carry on donw the IUI route ???

No sign yet of my AF or whatever's going happen by continuing with the suprecur. I do know that I've got a very bruised stomach though !


----------



## Weewendyg

Ok....so today is 14dpIUI. Yesterday I decided to give up and had a few glasses of wine at my brother's place over dinner..

Now...this a.m. - I thought what the heck...I'll take another test with an internet cheapie I have laying around....I SWEAR TO GOD THERE IS A LINE! It is about as faint as it could possibly be and I keep wondering if I was just seeing things!!!!???? It's been hours now and each time I go back to look, it looks fainter than it did earlier.

AM I LOSING MY MIND? I'm thinking about going out and grabbing a digital to try tomorrow morning....but I'll just be wasting money right? 

After everything MEGG went thru, I just can't believe it at this point. I really think I "thought" I was seeing more than I was this morning! UGH!

Does anyone know which HPT picks up at the lowest HCG level? 

I AM GOING ABSOLUTELY NUTS! :wacko:


----------



## Flake-y

Get a digital! Or at least a frer. How exciting!


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi Flake-y...

I soooooo don't want to get excited. It can't be possible right.....I'm 14 dpiui - wouldn't it have shown up before this? Everytime I go back and look now, I really have to twist and turn and get just the right light to be able to see anything!! I think I must have been imaging things this morning....

Do you know if the digitals are more sensitive than the FRER's?


----------



## Weewendyg

Did I mention the line was very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, extremely, faint this a.m.? LOL

I really think now it is a BFN!


----------



## Flake-y

I don't know, but I know of people that have got a very faint line on a cheapy test, and the digital has popped up straight away saying 'pregnant' so maybe?

Do you get bloods taken or just test yourself?


----------



## keepsmiling

i no digis r 50mui and frer r 25mui hpe this helps x


----------



## Weewendyg

Thanks ladies....

I'm not sure what to do...I think being the obsessive tester that I am i will head out and buy and FRER. 

My RE won't do a beta until 16dpIUI which is Tuesday for me, so have to wait until then.

I can't believe we all haven't lost our minds yet!!!

THANKS LADIES!!! :hug:


----------



## keepsmiling

y dnt u try another ic and c x


----------



## Weewendyg

Oh....I've definitely thought of that, but the one I did this a.m. was a FMU and if it was indeed that faint, surely one now wouldn't show up? 

Still haven't been out to buy that FRER - may just wait and do another IC tomorrow morning. 

I think if I really thought there was a chance, I would have gone out by now! UGH!

You have no idea how many times I've been back to the bathroom to check the one from this morning...LOL....I really don't see much there now!


----------



## Megg33k

Flake-y said:


> True. If you think about it, with IVF, they get say, 10 eggs? And they don't all fertilise, and out of the ones that fertilise, maybe not all of them go on to blasto stage, so you get prob 1 blasto put back in, then a couple of frosties; so out of 10 eggs, maybe 3 or 4 have a chance of becoming babies. So that's less than half of the eggs turning into a baby...so...
> 
> ...with IUI, you have one egg, what chance does the poor thing have? I want IVF!!!! Damn damn damn!!!!!
> 
> Oh it's so difficult, do we give IUI 2 more goes, or straight to IVF? Any advice girls?
> 
> IUI is £750, plus the meds, £46, so say £800. IVF is £2990 plus meds, think they were about £600 for me. There's quite a cost difference.
> 
> Help!!!

I likely had 6 eggs (blahblah-running a huge risk of multiples-blahblahblah) and got jack and shit out of it! So, I felt if it didn't work with 6 then I may as well move on. I just really want to see a heartbeat before Christmas, and this was my best chance at that. 

Honestly, That's definitely not a bad price at all. My doc doesn't like to do IUI more than twice. I apparently didn't want to do it more than once! LOL



Weewendyg said:


> Oh....I've definitely thought of that, but the one I did this a.m. was a FMU and if it was indeed that faint, surely one now wouldn't show up?
> 
> Still haven't been out to buy that FRER - may just wait and do another IC tomorrow morning.
> 
> I think if I really thought there was a chance, I would have gone out by now! UGH!
> 
> You have no idea how many times I've been back to the bathroom to check the one from this morning...LOL....I really don't see much there now!

Def go get an FRER... just in case!


----------



## Weewendyg

Well...I broke down and did it! I bought an FRER. I'll try it in the morning and def be on here ASAP to let you all know.....but seriously....it's very doubtful :-(


----------



## Quaver

Good luck WeeWendyg!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll be peeing on an FRER in the morning too, Wendy! Although, I hope yours is positive. I'm certain mine won't be.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Good luck testing Wendy - keeping fingers crossed!

Megg - hope things get resolved for you soon one way or the other!

So, went for my scan this morning and the good news is I have a 17mm follie!! Unfortunately I also have 3 15mm follies so the clinic have panicked again and I have just had to give myself the trigger! IUI will be tomorrow lunchtime, 24 hours after the trigger so there really isn't any time for anything to grow anymore, I just really hope that 17mm has got a mature egg inside it! Womb lining was also only 6.5mm again, the nurse said I may need some extra support if I need to go again so hopefully they'll be able to sort this out for me. So a mixed bag of emotions once again although I'm not stressing anywhere near as much as I was last time. Que sera sera, there is nothing more I can do at this point.


----------



## Quaver

Exciting *MarsMaiden*:happydance:

Hope you find out where you are *Megg*:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Mars! :hugs:

I'm about to take my last HPT of this cycle. When its negative, I'll call the clinic and get my Provera sorted. Its depressing to think of wasting an HPT when I KNOW its going to be BFN. I hate seeing negative tests!


----------



## keepsmiling

never gets any easier does it :hug: xx


----------



## Megg33k

BFN! Expected depressing, but sort of relieving to not have to search for a line and squint and hope. Clear, concise BFN. On to Provera and IVF in less than a month! :yipee:


----------



## Quaver

:hugs: Megg.


----------



## january81

thats exciting MarsMaiden :happydance:

well i went today for my scan and my biggest follicle was 8mm only ...next scan going to be on thursday....today is cd 14 and i always had 28 day cycle and thought cd 14 was always my ovulation day.....i was wondering do i have short luteal phase?:shrug: anyone with similar condition?any idea?

will use fostimon 75ul injections tonight and tommorow...

megg so sorry for ur BFN :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Don't be! I expected it and can move on now!


----------



## Flake-y

Ahh Megg, bfn is crap but you knew it would be & now you can get started on your ivf which WILL be successful!!!! Yay!!!

As for me, I'm back on the letrozole for IUI#2, baseline scan & bloods today, I'm back next Monday for the same. I have a feeling of deja vu!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I hope so, Jo! FX'd for your 2nd IUI! :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

Megg33k said:


> I hope so, Jo! FX'd for your 2nd IUI! :hugs:

Thank you Megg!!! We must be positive, some people just unzip a guy's trousers & they're preggers; why shouldn't that be us? WHY!!!!!:growlmad:

I like the idea of a bfp for the new year, start 2011 off with some good news!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Flake-y said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I hope so, Jo! FX'd for your 2nd IUI! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you Megg!!! We must be positive, some people just unzip a guy's trousers & they're preggers; why shouldn't that be us? WHY!!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> I like the idea of a bfp for the new year, start 2011 off with some good news!!!Click to expand...

We should both have seen a strong heartbeat by Jan 1! :)


----------



## Weewendyg

Well hello ladies!!!

So, yes, it's official! I am "officially" losing my mind! LOL...FRER this morning was BFN! It's amazing what we think we see on those dang little tests isn't it!

Good Luck to all of you on your next IUI's / IVF's!

I am going to take a break for a month....hubby and I have decided to go away and "de-stress" for a month before trying one more IUI! We are heading to Cuba October 16th and talk about IUI/IVF and where to head next!!!! 

But I'll be here checking in and keeping my fingers crossed for all of you! Can't tell you how great it is to be able to check in here for support from all of you! 

:hug: to all of my B&B sistas!

Wendy


----------



## Flake-y

Oh no Wendy, sorry to hear about the bfn, hope you have a great holiday anyway, & come back all de-stressed & ready for another go!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Wendy! :hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Megg - so sorry you had to see another BFN, really hope the prometrium kicks off AF for you soon and that you can get underway with your IVF cycle. Keep looking forward - eyes on the prize!

January - are you on a fully medicated cycle? On my first I had very little follie growth and the cycle was abandoned so that I could try again with a higher dose. It's good that they are giving you a bit of time to catch up and tweak the doses, it's really hard to try and guage what each person needs so there is always a bit of trial and error. It probably has more to do with the meds dosage than what happens in your natural cycles though so I wouldn't worry too much at this stage. Good luck for some more growing!

Flake-y - good luck for cycle no.2, hope it's the lucky one!

Wendy - sorry about the BFN hon, those darn hpt's are pesky things! A holiday sounds like a fab idea though - any room in your suitcase by any chance? 

AFM - have just got back from my IUI, DHs sperm was 32 million and 95% motility so feeling OK with that. No ewcm and no ov twinges for me at all so far though so whether I'm not quite ready to pop yet or what I don't know? Hope that doesn't mean that those poor spermies are getting a bashing by my cervix! haha! Will do some bd'ing anyway just in case I ov a bit later. TWW, here I come!


----------



## january81

Mars maiden ur husband's morphology was too good :happydance:
i hope this is ur month for BFP!:hugs:

Yes i m using fostimon this cycle on cd4,5,6,7,9,11,13,14 and 15....i was surprised to see a single small follie (8mm) on cd14 :cry:

i hope it grows well till my next scan on cd17...grow follie grow!


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for you, Mars! :hugs:

So, my doctor said I had to have ovulated. But, my temp didn't spike until yesterday. I'm SO confused. What if I really didn't ovulate until 2 days ago?


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> FX'd for you, Mars! :hugs:
> 
> So, my doctor said I had to have ovulated. But, my temp didn't spike until yesterday. I'm SO confused. What if I really didn't ovulate until 2 days ago?

Did you :sex:?


----------



## Quaver

Taking provera will give you high temps. Did the high temp coincide with provera?


----------



## Megg33k

Once.... but they were old :spermy:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Megg33k


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Once.... but they were old :spermy:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Megg33k

Looks like good timing, if indeed you ov'd late:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Once.... but they were old :spermy:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Megg33k
> 
> Looks like good timing, if indeed you ov'd late:flower:Click to expand...

But, why did I have an IUI then?


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Once.... but they were old :spermy:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Megg33k
> 
> Looks like good timing, if indeed you ov'd late:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> But, why did I have an IUI then?Click to expand...

You had the IUI too early:nope:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Once.... but they were old :spermy:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Megg33k
> 
> Looks like good timing, if indeed you ov'd late:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> But, why did I have an IUI then?Click to expand...
> 
> You had the IUI too early:nope:Click to expand...

By 3 weeks? I'm very angry right now! I said I wanted more monitoring, but no one listened! :(


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> By 3 weeks? I'm very angry right now! I said I wanted more monitoring, but no one listened! :(

How big was your follicle? And when was the last scan?


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> By 3 weeks? I'm very angry right now! I said I wanted more monitoring, but no one listened! :(
> 
> How big was your follicle? And when was the last scan?Click to expand...

I had 6 follies on Sept 9, all within the 13-14mm range. I stimmed the night of the 9th, and the night of the 10th. I triggered about 29 hours after my last stim (midnight on the night of the 11th/morning of the 12th).


----------



## Quaver

13-14mm 3/4 days before IUI should have been big enough, I wonder what happened to them?:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

I know! That's what I don't get! I know it SHOULD have worked out... but...


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi ladies!

I'm right behind MarsMaiden on my first IUI - hoping everything goes smoothly with the sample and insemination tomorrow :happydance: I did the ovidrel shot last night at midnight and it was a cake walk.

Do any of you have good suggestions about getting the sample? (Sorry, definitely TMI territory). I wonder if it is ok to use a little preseed?

Thanks for all the great stuff you've shared on this thread - it really helped me get mentally ready for this!


----------



## Megg33k

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm right behind MarsMaiden on my first IUI - hoping everything goes smoothly with the sample and insemination tomorrow :happydance: I did the ovidrel shot last night at midnight and it was a cake walk.
> 
> Do any of you have good suggestions about getting the sample? (Sorry, definitely TMI territory). I wonder if it is ok to use a little preseed?
> 
> Thanks for all the great stuff you've shared on this thread - it really helped me get mentally ready for this!

No lube, honey! It ruins a sample! Sorry!


----------



## babybumpage

Movie, magazine, or do a little dance, that's about all you can do to help him with the sample. Trust me tho, these guys KNOW HOW! lol


----------



## Megg33k

My OH was actually really uncomfortable with it. The room was gross and sad. He wasn't very happy about it. I think we'll be doing "at home collection" next time with a collection condom.


----------



## january81

good luck jamie.i hope this ur month for bfp! :hugs:

my cd16 scan showed that my follie has grown only 8.5mm from 8mm in 2 days :shrug:

i m due for another scan on cd18 and will use 75iu daily.my follie disappointed me. :cry: i dont know whats wrong.any idea ladies?does it happen to anyone else?


----------



## Quaver

january81 said:


> good luck jamie.i hope this ur month for bfp! :hugs:
> 
> my cd16 scan showed that my follie has grown only 8.5mm from 8mm in 2 days :shrug:
> 
> i m due for another scan on cd18 and will use 75iu daily.my follie disappointed me. :cry: i dont know whats wrong.any idea ladies?does it happen to anyone else?

:hugs:
My follies didn't grow last cycle as well, and had to be cancelled:cry:
Hope yours grow though, is 75iu FSH?


----------



## babybumpage

Megg, So sorry OH didnt like the room. We might be lucky and have a really great place. We are in a big city, and it's a really good area, so perhaps it is a little better than most? But I was just meaning that guys know the "how" part =) Not meaning that they like the room or that they are comfortable. But... we did an at home and our sample went from a normal 17 million to 3.5 million. 24 hours later, it went up, with an onsite donation. I asked the doctor if it was because the first one was at home and she said it could be the time to transport could kill them, she wasn't sure of that. I know at home is popular, I just wonder if the prolonged outside exposure reduces numbers? Let me know if you find anything out on that.


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... That's a good question. But I think both of our samples came out about the same. They said the first (at home) sample would have had 33 million sperm post-wash and 30% motile. So, about 10mil motile. Our second (in office) sample gave us 11.5mil motile sperm. So, not much of a difference at all! And, for IVF, I really don't need nearly that many! LOL Of course, we live all of about 15 min from the clinic. So, there wasn't much exposure time.


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi all - may I join? I had my second IUI on Monday.

Mars I remember from last time, how are you and where are you now, is this number three, hopefully a lucky number three! 

well I overproduced again and had to be sedated while they took 4 of my follicles away, three had eggs, unlike last time. They left three large ones behind. 

And hubbys sperm was over 50 million post wash. So much better than last time. He did his sample at home, the clinic gave him a pot. he hates the little room there too! So if you can do it from home, I say ask! 

Unfortunately I feel no different, and was unable to bed afterwards due to the pain from the egg withdrawal. So here we go again, the 18 day wait! 

Please may I stick around for support??

Mrs JPC x x x


----------



## Quaver

MrsJPC said:


> well I overproduced again and had to be sedated while they took 4 of my follicles away, three had eggs, unlike last time. They left three large ones behind.

Wow, didn't know that was possible:thumbup:
Good luck!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

MrsJPC said:


> Hi all - may I join? I had my second IUI on Monday.
> 
> Mars I remember from last time, how are you and where are you now, is this number three, hopefully a lucky number three!
> 
> well I overproduced again and had to be sedated while they took 4 of my follicles away, three had eggs, unlike last time. They left three large ones behind.
> 
> And hubbys sperm was over 50 million post wash. So much better than last time. He did his sample at home, the clinic gave him a pot. he hates the little room there too! So if you can do it from home, I say ask!
> 
> Unfortunately I feel no different, and was unable to bed afterwards due to the pain from the egg withdrawal. So here we go again, the 18 day wait!
> 
> Please may I stick around for support??
> 
> Mrs JPC x x x

Of course you can stick around! Please do! :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

Yep, stick around, I will be here too for IUI#2, hopefully happening in about a week if my follies behave!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hey everyone,

I'm having IUI #3 tomorrow morning! Fx'd!!


----------



## Flake-y

Chris77 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm having IUI #3 tomorrow morning! Fx'd!!

Good luck! 3rd time lucky I reckon!!!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks for confirming my suspicion about not using preseed ladies - I just thought because it was sperm friendly there was a chance we could use it. No biggie - he did fine! I may ask for one of those special collection condoms next time though - that just seems like an easier method for him. His sample was 45 mill post wash this morning and the insemination was very easy, just a little pinchy and then it was over. I have a super narrow cervix so the doc always treats me with kid gloves when inserting the catheter.

Hi MrsJPC! Glad there are a few ladies with similar timing. Go Fall Follies!


----------



## Weewendyg

Good Luck to everyone who just had or are about to have their IUI's!!!!! :dust: to all of you!

I've been away for a few days, but just to keep you guys posted. My RE is starting me on DHEA supplementation for 2-3 months before doing another IUI. Apparently they have seen great success with DHEA in women with poor ovarian reserve or who do not respond with tons of eggs to injectibles. My first go round had 4 good sized follies for IUI, this past month only one. Apparently the side effects of this DHEA are pretty much "feeling younger and healthier with increased libido and energy" so looking forward to the next few months. Apparently it takes 2-3 months to get the full benefit, so while taking it we will just be bd-ing and seeing what happens. I'm actually looking forward to the de-stressing and taking a break for a bit.

It's off to CUBA next week for a much needed vaca from all of this...but i'll be following along and keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!!!!!!

:hugs: ladies!!!

Wendy


----------



## Flake-y

Brilliant; enjoy Cuba!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Flake-y said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm having IUI #3 tomorrow morning! Fx'd!!
> 
> Good luck! 3rd time lucky I reckon!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! It better be...we're getting kinda broke here. :dohh: :lol:


----------



## january81

Quaver said:


> january81 said:
> 
> 
> good luck jamie.i hope this ur month for bfp! :hugs:
> 
> my cd16 scan showed that my follie has grown only 8.5mm from 8mm in 2 days :shrug:
> 
> i m due for another scan on cd18 and will use 75iu daily.my follie disappointed me. :cry: i dont know whats wrong.any idea ladies?does it happen to anyone else?
> 
> :hugs:
> My follies didn't grow last cycle as well, and had to be cancelled:cry:
> Hope yours grow though, is 75iu FSH?Click to expand...

yes 75iu follitsm injections.


----------



## january81

hi ladies,
today is cd18 and i have bunch of follicles on my right ovary, the biggest is only 13.5mm. my nurse was not sure and said u may have ovulated bcause my uterine lining is 14mm :wacko: so she cancelled this cycle for iui and asked us to do regular intercourse in the mean time :shrug:

i m so confused.is 14mm lining means ovulation has occured?


----------



## Quaver

january81 said:


> hi ladies,
> today is cd18 and i have bunch of follicles on my right ovary, the biggest is only 13.5mm. my nurse was not sure and said u may have ovulated bcause my uterine lining is 14mm :wacko: so she cancelled this cycle for iui and asked us to do regular intercourse in the mean time :shrug:
> 
> i m so confused.is 14mm lining means ovulation has occured?

I don't know:shrug: My lining and ov doesn't coincide anyway. My follicles are slow growing, so by the time it is mature, the lining is too old...:blush:

That's why my last cycle was cancelled, lining was perfect at CD14, but follies were too small.


----------



## Megg33k

My lining was 15mm 2 days before my trigger shot... and I def hadn't ovulated... they counted my follies!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw January - that seems strange to me. I'm a little clueless about all this lining stuff though as this is my first IUI cycle. I had the opposite issue, mine was a little thin (6 mm) when I triggered but my doc wasn't too fussed about it.


----------



## january81

thanks ladies..:hugs:
quaver i think we both are in the same boat..lining and follies not coinciding with each other...

megg33k thanks for information,it means 14mm doesnt confirm ovulation.

as my nurse said we'll do :sex: for 3-4 more days, and hope to catch the egg if ovulation has not occured..


----------



## Megg33k

It shouldn't confirm ovulation, january... nope!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Aw January - that seems strange to me. I'm a little clueless about all this lining stuff though as this is my first IUI cycle. I had the opposite issue, mine was a little thin (6 mm) when I triggered but my doc wasn't too fussed about it.

Mine is on the thin side, too. My first IUI was only 5 mm on trigger day, which I didn't know was thin until I went home and googled it. This time it was a little better at 6.7. I think the Clomid may thin it out.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh my gosh it is so crazy how we got IUI on the same friggin' day! Our lining and sperm count numbers are super similar too. Insane! I love it though - good to have a buddy I've already been rooting for for some time : ) Now your profile pic is really going to pregnant lady land. It is sort of like Hendrix' Electric Lady Land but without the acid:haha:


----------



## MiBebe

Hello ladies, I'd like to join you guys! 

DH and I have been trying for 6 years now. Got my HSG done and the results were normal. His sperm count normal, my follicles normal, so we don't know what's the problem. We're both 39 so the doctor wants us to do IUI at the end of Oct-beginning of Nov. I have to take gonadotropins and a follicle stimulating hormone - all self injected via a needle. I'm a little intimidated, can't lie. I have 3 grown children so the thought of possibly having multiples scares me. At this point in the game I will take what I can get! LOL One baby would be wonderful, I guess 2 would be double for my trouble.


----------



## Megg33k

The injections are so easy, honey! Don't worry! I'm terrified of needles and it was nothing! :hugs: You'll have a hard time making yourself do the first one, but the rest will be easy as can be!


----------



## missmarls

Hi ladies. I took a month off after last months shitshow of the local lab not sending my results to my Dr. therefore missing my surge.
Flakey and Megg, I'm sorry for your BFN. Fingers crossed for Flakey's 2nd IUI and Megg's IVF!
Marsmaiden, those are some impressive numbers post wash...I am jealous!
Myturn and Jamie, I think I did my IUI on the same day! Thursday? Does this mean I have someone to obsess with for the horrid tww?


----------



## blondemop

Hi ladies!
Welcome to the new comers!
Seems like we have several tww going on here. Fingers crossed for everyone! We need some :bfp: on this thread soon!!!
As for me, RE started me on clomid for days 3-7. Even though I make plenty of follies on my own and ovulate on my own she wanted to give me "a little extra stimulation." Well, I'm blaming the clomid because lately I feel :fool::headspin::juggle: ! Very emotional, dizzy, well, just crazy! Absolutely could not sleep last night. Poor DH! I kept him up and he has to work all day today! Oh well, only two more days of the crazy pills. I will have my next US on Thursday and plan the IUI based on that! I hope it is next weekend sometime. 
:flower: I hope you are all having a good weekend. The weather here is beautiful. Probably the last bit of warm weather for a until next summer!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey MissMarls! Yup, MyTurn and I both got IUI on Thursday. MyTurn did back to back on Thursday and Friday. I think Chris77 had hers right around those days too. So yes - let's enjoy the coming insanity together!

Good luck blondemop - hope the clomid crazies take it easy on you : ) Were your first three easier to conceive?


----------



## blondemop

Im actually still working on #1 and it is must more difficult than originally expected. :winkwink:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh whoops! Sorry about the confusion there! Yes, TTC #1 is definitely more difficult than I expected!


----------



## Quaver

Hi! I have doctor's appt on Monday to see how or if the follicles are growing.
If it is, then hoping for IUI.

CBFM says low, but IC OPKs are getting stronger, so hope I ov this cycle[-o&lt;

I'll be CD12 on Monday:flower:


----------



## january81

goodluck quaver :hugs: i hope ur follicles r growing well this cycle.


----------



## missmarls

Good luck Quaver! I'm cheering on your follies!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Quaver!


----------



## Chris77

Good Luck Quaver!


----------



## Chris77

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey MissMarls! Yup, MyTurn and I both got IUI on Thursday. MyTurn did back to back on Thursday and Friday. I think Chris77 had hers right around those days too. So yes - let's enjoy the coming insanity together!
> 
> Good luck blondemop - hope the clomid crazies take it easy on you : ) Were your first three easier to conceive?

Yes! I had mine done on Friday!! I had 4 follies!! Praying that at least one of them took!!


----------



## MiBebe

Megg33k said:


> The injections are so easy, honey! Don't worry! I'm terrified of needles and it was nothing! :hugs: You'll have a hard time making yourself do the first one, but the rest will be easy as can be!

I hope you're right! :dohh: Because I'm not really feeling too happy about it. The nurse showed me how its supposed to be done and I was like :nope: I wanted to run out of her office.

The company that is delivering the medicine called me Friday night. I was like damn they're quick. I told them I'd call them back, but I didn't. I've been freaking out since Friday and in a wicked bad mood. DH won't even talk to me right now LOL I was going to call up my doctor and tell her I give up, hell no I ain't doing this.

So now its Sunday (3 days later) and I'm like ok fine I'll go through with it :cry: and I've been crying. I'm such a baby. I wish I was 30 so I could postpone this for another 10 years. Yes I'm having a pity party. I'll do this but I'll be kickin rocks like a little kid till I get my BFP. BTW my insurance is paying for all my treatments and the medicine. My heart goes out to you ladies that have to pay for this out of pocket. Fairy dust to you all!


----------



## Megg33k

MiBebe said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> The injections are so easy, honey! Don't worry! I'm terrified of needles and it was nothing! :hugs: You'll have a hard time making yourself do the first one, but the rest will be easy as can be!
> 
> I hope you're right! :dohh: Because I'm not really feeling too happy about it. The nurse showed me how its supposed to be done and I was like :nope: I wanted to run out of her office.
> 
> The company that is delivering the medicine called me Friday night. I was like damn they're quick. I told them I'd call them back, but I didn't. I've been freaking out since Friday and in a wicked bad mood. DH won't even talk to me right now LOL I was going to call up my doctor and tell her I give up, hell no I ain't doing this.
> 
> So now its Sunday (3 days later) and I'm like ok fine I'll go through with it :cry: and I've been crying. I'm such a baby. *I wish I was 30 so I could postpone this for another 10 years.* Yes I'm having a pity party. I'll do this but I'll be kickin rocks like a little kid till I get my BFP. BTW my insurance is paying for all my treatments and the medicine. My heart goes out to you ladies that have to pay for this out of pocket. Fairy dust to you all!Click to expand...

Sitting here at 29... 30 doesn't feel so freakin' young! :( I couldn't even bring myself to postpone it another 6 months when I had to make that decision. I quit a good job to do it now instead of later! 

I understand the frustration though! :hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

Megg33k said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> The injections are so easy, honey! Don't worry! I'm terrified of needles and it was nothing! :hugs: You'll have a hard time making yourself do the first one, but the rest will be easy as can be!
> 
> I hope you're right! :dohh: Because I'm not really feeling too happy about it. The nurse showed me how its supposed to be done and I was like :nope: I wanted to run out of her office.
> 
> The company that is delivering the medicine called me Friday night. I was like damn they're quick. I told them I'd call them back, but I didn't. I've been freaking out since Friday and in a wicked bad mood. DH won't even talk to me right now LOL I was going to call up my doctor and tell her I give up, hell no I ain't doing this.
> 
> So now its Sunday (3 days later) and I'm like ok fine I'll go through with it :cry: and I've been crying. I'm such a baby. *I wish I was 30 so I could postpone this for another 10 years.* Yes I'm having a pity party. I'll do this but I'll be kickin rocks like a little kid till I get my BFP. BTW my insurance is paying for all my treatments and the medicine. My heart goes out to you ladies that have to pay for this out of pocket. Fairy dust to you all!Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting here at 29... 30 doesn't feel so freakin' young! :( I couldn't even bring myself to postpone it another 6 months when I had to make that decision. I quit a good job to do it now instead of later!
> 
> I understand the frustration though! :hugs:Click to expand...

If 30 feels old wait till you reach my age (39) LOL
I wish I could postpone 10 years but I hardly think I will be TTC at 49 years old :nope::haha:


----------



## Megg33k

MiBebe said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> The injections are so easy, honey! Don't worry! I'm terrified of needles and it was nothing! :hugs: You'll have a hard time making yourself do the first one, but the rest will be easy as can be!
> 
> I hope you're right! :dohh: Because I'm not really feeling too happy about it. The nurse showed me how its supposed to be done and I was like :nope: I wanted to run out of her office.
> 
> The company that is delivering the medicine called me Friday night. I was like damn they're quick. I told them I'd call them back, but I didn't. I've been freaking out since Friday and in a wicked bad mood. DH won't even talk to me right now LOL I was going to call up my doctor and tell her I give up, hell no I ain't doing this.
> 
> So now its Sunday (3 days later) and I'm like ok fine I'll go through with it :cry: and I've been crying. I'm such a baby. *I wish I was 30 so I could postpone this for another 10 years.* Yes I'm having a pity party. I'll do this but I'll be kickin rocks like a little kid till I get my BFP. BTW my insurance is paying for all my treatments and the medicine. My heart goes out to you ladies that have to pay for this out of pocket. Fairy dust to you all!Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting here at 29... 30 doesn't feel so freakin' young! :( I couldn't even bring myself to postpone it another 6 months when I had to make that decision. I quit a good job to do it now instead of later!
> 
> I understand the frustration though! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> If 30 feels old wait till you reach my age (39) LOL
> I wish I could postpone 10 years but I hardly think I will be TTC at 49 years old :nope::haha:Click to expand...

I'm sure you'll have well succeeded long before 49! :hugs:

If I'm not done having my kids in 10 years (when I'm already doing IVF)... I'm going to be VERY sad!


----------



## MiBebe

Megg looks like you're doing IVF so I'm pretty sure you're going to have a baby way before 39!
Let me stop being so negative


----------



## Megg33k

MiBebe said:


> Megg looks like you're doing IVF so I'm pretty sure you're going to have a baby way before 39!
> Let me stop being so negative

I am doing IVF! I certainly hope it won't take 10 years to have an IVF baby! OMG! I won't survive that!


----------



## Quaver

I'm on for IUI!!!
I had a CD12 scan, and there were 2 follies on my left ovary, something like 11mm each:thumbup:

I'm having another scan on Thursday (CD15), and IUI on Friday or Sat:happydance:

When should we have :sex: last? He can't do it every day, so I'm thinking Tuesday night?


----------



## Chris77

If a Friday IUI, the last time you should :sex: is Wedneday. That's what we always do. But I think Tuesday night is just fine too! I think this latest IUI DH abstained for about 2.5 days. 

Good luck hunni!


----------



## Quaver

Chris77 said:


> If a Friday IUI, the last time you should :sex: is Wedneday. That's what we always do. But I think Tuesday night is just fine too! I think this latest IUI DH abstained for about 2.5 days.
> 
> Good luck hunni!

Wednesday then, since IUI could be Sat.
Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Welcome! :dust: :dust:


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsJPC - welcome back! I really hope this is third time lucky for me and that you get your BFP too! That follie removal sounds awful but at least you got to continue the cycle - good luck!!

Chris77 and missmarls - best of luck to you in your tww!

Weewendy - wow dhea sounds like a wonderdrug! Hope you have a fabulous relaxing holiday.

January - so sorry your cycle was cancelled. I wouldn't have said that your lining had meant that you ovulated but I guess we have to put our faith in the nurses.

blondie - good luck for your scan, hope that it shows some good progress!

quaver - that's great news! Hope the next scan shows some good growth but it is all looking very promising for you at last.

MiBebe - as Megg said the injections really are nothing to worry about once you have got past the first one. If you are worried, make sure your DH is there to help and support you. Remember - eyes on the prize, it will all be worth it!

AFM - 6dpiui and really feeling good! All is right with the world today and I feel like I am going to be alright after this cycle be it good or bad news. very few symptoms apart from achey boobs cos of the progesterone. Am going to start testing soon to see the HCG out of my system and then will prob start testing for real on Sunday or Monday - I am off to a gig on Tuesday and want to be sure that I don't need to worry about anything getting squished!!


----------



## january81

good luck mars maiden.i hope ur test shows bfp soon.

thats great quaver ur follies grew as expected.:happydance:best of luck for the iui.

i m waiting for my periods now to start another cycle of iui and i hope my follies will show a better result next time....


----------



## MiBebe

MarsMaiden, fairy dust to you!!!

I have calmed down and I'm looking for baby names LOL a BFP would be nice right around Thanksgiving. It'll give me a reason to pig out.


----------



## Flake-y

Quaver said:


> I'm on for IUI!!!
> I had a CD12 scan, and there were 2 follies on my left ovary, something like 11mm each:thumbup:
> 
> I'm having another scan on Thursday (CD15), and IUI on Friday or Sat:happydance:
> 
> When should we have :sex: last? He can't do it every day, so I'm thinking Tuesday night?

Quaver, looks like we will be IUIing about the same time, I'm going back for another scan tomorrow, with IUI likely to be Friday!!!:happydance:

Good luck for your next scan!


----------



## Chris77

Flake-y said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> I'm on for IUI!!!
> I had a CD12 scan, and there were 2 follies on my left ovary, something like 11mm each:thumbup:
> 
> I'm having another scan on Thursday (CD15), and IUI on Friday or Sat:happydance:
> 
> When should we have :sex: last? He can't do it every day, so I'm thinking Tuesday night?
> 
> Quaver, looks like we will be IUIing about the same time, I'm going back for another scan tomorrow, with IUI likely to be Friday!!!:happydance:
> 
> Good luck for your next scan!Click to expand...

Good luck hun! :dust:


----------



## PoopsyMommy

..thanks for all the great posts - really gives me hope reading all your inputs!

due to bad :spermy: quality, we will have to go through some sort of assisted pregnancy, too.. and I really hope - against all statistical odds - that we can get a :bfp: with IUI (probably starting Feb2011) and not have to go through IVF... just so frightened of the whole IVF-procedure!!

so I really cross my fingers for all of you doing IUI right now!!! and look forward to reading about your success stories!

Thanks for sharing! :flower:
Nalah


----------



## PoopsyMommy

due to bad :spermy: quality, we will have to go through some sort of assisted pregnancy, too.. 


sorry, I meant assisted conception, of course,.. getting so excited and confused here :happydance:


----------



## Quaver

PoopsyMommy said:


> due to bad :spermy: quality, we will have to go through some sort of assisted pregnancy, too..
> 
> 
> sorry, I meant assisted conception, of course,.. getting so excited and confused here :happydance:

How bad is the :spermy:?


----------



## Flake-y

Well ladies; scan this morning showed that my stupid follies haven't grown at all since Monday!!! So IUI will prob not be on Friday but I've to go back then for another scan, hopefully they'll have grown cause I don't know what'll happen if they've not, hope the cycle won't need to be cancelled or anything!!!


----------



## camilitary

hi ladies, I was just wondering if your insurance is covering any of this and if so what type of insurance do you have? if not, and you are paying out of pocket about how much is it if you dont mind me asking and did you have to have the lump sum or were you able to pay by instances?


----------



## Megg33k

I guess I might as well update in here too... I started spotting this morning with cramps, so my clinic is willing to call it CD1 and put me in the Nov 1 IVF cycle for sure!


----------



## Megg33k

camilitary - I have Blue Cross Blue Shield of IL insurance... but I live *in* IL! So, yes... my insurance covers it all. Its just luck of the draw based on the state I live in. Florida isn't one of the better ones for coverage. I believe my cycle would have been around $2000 if I was paying out of pocket. Some clinics let you pay in installments and others don't.


----------



## Flake-y

Megg33k said:


> I guess I might as well update in here too... I started spotting this morning with cramps, so my clinic is willing to call it CD1 and put me in the Nov 1 IVF cycle for sure!

Yay!!! Yeah, keep the updates coming!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Flake-y said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I guess I might as well update in here too... I started spotting this morning with cramps, so my clinic is willing to call it CD1 and put me in the Nov 1 IVF cycle for sure!
> 
> Yay!!! Yeah, keep the updates coming!:happydance:Click to expand...

You sure? I feel like I'm overstepping since I'm not doing IUI now... I don't mind, but I don't want to derail with my own crap, ya know?


----------



## Flake-y

Why not? Update away! You've had IUI, you're the voice of experience!!! lol


----------



## Megg33k

Flake-y said:


> Why not? Update away! You've had IUI, you're the voice of experience!!! lol

Aww! Thank you! I do want to keep up with you girls! :hugs:


----------



## camilitary

Megg33k said:


> camilitary - I have Blue Cross Blue Shield of IL insurance... but I live *in* IL! So, yes... my insurance covers it all. Its just luck of the draw based on the state I live in. Florida isn't one of the better ones for coverage. I believe my cycle would have been around $2000 if I was paying out of pocket. Some clinics let you pay in installments and others don't.

Thanks for replying, 

I used to live in Ga and I worked for BCBSGA and i think my personal insurance covered it then but I wasnt married and didnt need it. Now that I am married I have tricare and they do not cover any of it. Thanks so much for that information, I am definately trying to figure out our next steps financially


----------



## MiBebe

camilitary said:


> hi ladies, I was just wondering if your insurance is covering any of this and if so what type of insurance do you have? if not, and you are paying out of pocket about how much is it if you dont mind me asking and did you have to have the lump sum or were you able to pay by instances?

I have Harvard Pilgrim and they're paying 100%. I only pay co-pays and so far its been $10 per visit. The medicine for the IUI is $1200 and I am paying $20.


----------



## Quaver

Flake-y said:


> Well ladies; scan this morning showed that my stupid follies haven't grown at all since Monday!!! So IUI will prob not be on Friday but I've to go back then for another scan, hopefully they'll have grown cause I don't know what'll happen if they've not, hope the cycle won't need to be cancelled or anything!!!

:hugs:


Megg33k said:


> I guess I might as well update in here too... I started spotting this morning with cramps, so my clinic is willing to call it CD1 and put me in the Nov 1 IVF cycle for sure!

Sorry AF arrived, but glad it did arrive in the end:hugs:

AFM, I had a scan today, and the follicles are growing fine (both about 18mm), 
and am getting trigger injections tonight and IUI on Saturday:flower:


----------



## MarsMaiden

yay Megg! So glad that she finally showed up! Wishing you so much good luck for your IVF cycle!

I am 9dpiui and keep forgetting to collect my FMU to test! I wanted to test the HCG out! Never mind, at least it shows how relaxed I am about it all this time, that can only be a good thing.


----------



## babydreams06

Hey all,

I am new here, I had my first IUI on the 29th of Septmeber. My doc asked me to test 15 days later ( which was yesterday). my results showed BFN yesterday. My AF is due on Saturday 16th Oct. Do you think I still have a chance? Has anyone gotten BFN on DPO15 and later had BFP? I have no symptoms. I had soar brests a week back but right now nothing. I just have some irritaing nagging pain between my tights and the groin. any one expereienced similar pain before? I am so worried currently :( any thoughts from you all will help! 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Quaver

*MarsMaiden*, my you are so relaxed!:thumbup:

Welcome* BabyDreams*, as long as the :witch: has not shown, you are still in for a chance:flower:
:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

MiBebe said:


> camilitary said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, I was just wondering if your insurance is covering any of this and if so what type of insurance do you have? if not, and you are paying out of pocket about how much is it if you dont mind me asking and did you have to have the lump sum or were you able to pay by instances?
> 
> I have Harvard Pilgrim and they're paying 100%. I only pay co-pays and so far its been $10 per visit. The medicine for the IUI is $1200 and I am paying $20.Click to expand...

Just an update on cost because I know more today than I did before.. My meds were $1200 and I paid $32.50. My IUI was $995 and I'm paying $122.



Quaver said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies; scan this morning showed that my stupid follies haven't grown at all since Monday!!! So IUI will prob not be on Friday but I've to go back then for another scan, hopefully they'll have grown cause I don't know what'll happen if they've not, hope the cycle won't need to be cancelled or anything!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I guess I might as well update in here too... I started spotting this morning with cramps, so my clinic is willing to call it CD1 and put me in the Nov 1 IVF cycle for sure!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry AF arrived, but glad it did arrive in the end:hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had a scan today, and the follicles are growing fine (both about 18mm),
> and am getting trigger injections tonight and IUI on Saturday:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! :) Ooh! Trigger tonight! Good luck! FX'd for a BFP! :hugs:



MarsMaiden said:


> yay Megg! So glad that she finally showed up! Wishing you so much good luck for your IVF cycle!
> 
> I am 9dpiui and keep forgetting to collect my FMU to test! I wanted to test the HCG out! Never mind, at least it shows how relaxed I am about it all this time, that can only be a good thing.

Me too! Thanks!

Wow! Way more relaxed then I was! Good for you! :hugs: FX'd for your BFP very soon!


----------



## blondemop

Hi ladies,
I had my scan today and things looked good! 4 follies, one big (19mm) and one medium (14mm) per ovary. Doing the shot tonight and IUI Saturday morning! :happydance: So we are on the same schedule Q! I have to wonder, how does she know that I wont ovulate between now and then? It sure feels like I am ov soon! :shrug: I guess I just have to trust her.

In regards to cost, I pay 100% upfront for the procedures and meds but then it is submitted to my insurance and I get a check for about 60% of the total. My RE is out of network and I have reached my deductible for the year. She charged about $525 for the HSG, and same for the first IUI. As for the meds, I was surprised because I picked up the shot today and paid nothing. Last month it cost me $120! So that was nice and I didn't question it!

Megg- glad to hear you are still on track for IVF. I also would like to hear your updates on how that goes!
MM- I hope to stay as calm as you over the next two weeks!
Flake- I hope your next scan shows some nice big follies!


----------



## Megg33k

Not bad for payment, blondemop! Could be much worse!

I went for blood work today (CD3 stuff and infectious disease screening)... then I started my birth control this afternoon. Monday morning is a fluid ultrasound to map my uterus and tubes for egg collection later, my OH's blood work, and a meeting to review our IVF calendar and go over the schedule. I start injecting Lupron on Wed which will put me in temporary menopause so they can take over all of my hormones. And, I got a call from my pharmacy today saying I'll get my meds for the whole cycle tomorrow. It cost just over $3000 for the meds, but my co-pay was only $211! I won't complain!


----------



## Quaver

blondemop said:


> So we are on the same schedule Q!

Hi IUI buddy!:friends:


----------



## MarsMaiden

flake-y any updates on those follies or your iui? Hope they catch up for you *hugs*

babydream - welcome! Are you on progesterone support? that can often be the cause of cramping in the tww after iui. As for your bfn, if I am brutally honest I would say that it probably is a bfn at this stage and I am so sorry for you for that. But as quaver says, until AF shows you can never be 100% certain. *hugs*

Blondie - those are great results from your scan - good luck for your iui tomorrow, you too Quaver!

megg - sounds like you are all systems go!! tons of babydust coming your way!

afm - 10 dpiui and still pretty symptomless apart from a random pain in my armpit and slightly sore boobs (which would be the progesterone). I also have a really stiff neck but I'm fairly sure that's just cos I slept funny and not cos I'm pregnant! I did test this morning and if i stood on my head, squinted a lot and in just the right light there might have been the shadow of a line. It has got clearer through the day though(yes, I brought it to work and am checking every now and then - don't judge me!) which makes me think that it's probably an evap line. Of course it is still possible that it is also justleft over hcg trigger, I got a pretty clear positive at 9dpiui last time. Soooooooo..... nothing concrete to go on at all really but I'm not out yet! Testing again tomorrow....


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Shadow sounds promising! FX'd! :)


----------



## babydreams06

MarsMaiden: I am taking Progynova twice daily from the day I did IUI. I also have a strong feeling its going to remain negative :( I am hoping atleast I get AF soon so that I can think of the next cycle. This is so hard and disappointing.. My doc has told me that we will try IUI for three cycles else move on to IVF as I have low fertility. I am so anxious :( I dont think I will try IUI thrice instead opt for IVF soon.. any thoughts on that ladies? Do you think I should try IUI next cycle in case AF arrives or just move on to IVF. I know its very expensive but me and my husband have been saving for it..

Good Luck to all.


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver said:


> blondemop said:
> 
> 
> So we are on the same schedule Q!
> 
> Hi IUI buddy!:friends:Click to expand...

Good luck for your shot!:hugs:


----------



## babydreams06

just forgot to ask one important Q - have all of you got your tubes checked before going through an IUI? My doc has not checked my tubes so far.. do they usually do it before going ahead with IUI?


----------



## Quaver

Done my first ever IUI!:happydance:
It was painless:thumbup:
The eggs, lining and my cm was good:haha:

BUT..... the doctor said DH's sperm was disappointing:blush:
So the chance of pregnancy is very low this time.

Is it that bad?

Pre wash/Post wash
Volume 3.2ml/0.5ml
Motility rapid 11%/60%
Motility slow 28%/40%
Morphology 3%/4%

Oh well never mind:blush:


----------



## missmarls

Hi Quaver,
I'm glad your first IUI was painless! What was the actual post wash count? I wouldn't worry too much....your eggs and lining looked good and that is pretty important. Welcome to the dreaded 2ww:flower:


----------



## Quaver

missmarls said:


> Hi Quaver,
> I'm glad your first IUI was painless! What was the actual post wash count? I wouldn't worry too much....your eggs and lining looked good and that is pretty important. Welcome to the dreaded 2ww:flower:

Post wash was:

Volume 0.5ml
Total motile (M/ml) 13
Motility rapid 60%
Motility slow 40%
Morphology 4%


----------



## missmarls

Quaver said:


> missmarls said:
> 
> 
> Hi Quaver,
> I'm glad your first IUI was painless! What was the actual post wash count? I wouldn't worry too much....your eggs and lining looked good and that is pretty important. Welcome to the dreaded 2ww:flower:
> 
> Post wash was:
> 
> Volume 0.5ml
> Total motile (M/ml) 13
> Motility rapid 60%
> Motility slow 40%
> Morphology 4%Click to expand...

Oops, sorry! It was still very early morning here in Canada...I have the morning stoopids:dohh:!


----------



## missmarls

MarsMaiden said:


> flake-y any updates on those follies or your iui? Hope they catch up for you *hugs*
> 
> babydream - welcome! Are you on progesterone support? that can often be the cause of cramping in the tww after iui. As for your bfn, if I am brutally honest I would say that it probably is a bfn at this stage and I am so sorry for you for that. But as quaver says, until AF shows you can never be 100% certain. *hugs*
> 
> Blondie - those are great results from your scan - good luck for your iui tomorrow, you too Quaver!
> 
> megg - sounds like you are all systems go!! tons of babydust coming your way!
> 
> afm - 10 dpiui and still pretty symptomless apart from a random pain in my armpit and slightly sore boobs (which would be the progesterone). I also have a really stiff neck but I'm fairly sure that's just cos I slept funny and not cos I'm pregnant! I did test this morning and if i stood on my head, squinted a lot and in just the right light there might have been the shadow of a line. It has got clearer through the day though(yes, I brought it to work and am checking every now and then - don't judge me!) which makes me think that it's probably an evap line. Of course it is still possible that it is also justleft over hcg trigger, I got a pretty clear positive at 9dpiui last time. Soooooooo..... nothing concrete to go on at all really but I'm not out yet! Testing again tomorrow....

Oooh good luck! I'm trying to hold off testing but now with your faint line, my resolve is weakening! Keep us posted...


----------



## Quaver

missmarls said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missmarls said:
> 
> 
> Hi Quaver,
> I'm glad your first IUI was painless! What was the actual post wash count? I wouldn't worry too much....your eggs and lining looked good and that is pretty important. Welcome to the dreaded 2ww:flower:
> 
> Post wash was:
> 
> Volume 0.5ml
> Total motile (M/ml) 13
> Motility rapid 60%
> Motility slow 40%
> Morphology 4%Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, sorry! It was still very early morning here in Canada...I have the morning stoopids:dohh:!Click to expand...

It's bad isn't it?:blush:


----------



## Megg33k

babydreams06 said:


> MarsMaiden: I am taking Progynova twice daily from the day I did IUI. I also have a strong feeling its going to remain negative :( I am hoping atleast I get AF soon so that I can think of the next cycle. This is so hard and disappointing.. My doc has told me that we will try IUI for three cycles else move on to IVF as I have low fertility. I am so anxious :( I dont think I will try IUI thrice instead opt for IVF soon.. any thoughts on that ladies? Do you think I should try IUI next cycle in case AF arrives or just move on to IVF. I know its very expensive but me and my husband have been saving for it..
> 
> Good Luck to all.

Only and your husband can decide if its time to move on. The odds are much better with IVF, but the cost is much worse and the protocol is MUCH harder. Its high demand, uncomfortable, invasive, and fraught with loads of needles and harsh drugs. That being said... I moved on after my 1st IUI, and I'm very excited to start IVF. So, take what you will from that! lol



babydreams06 said:


> just forgot to ask one important Q - have all of you got your tubes checked before going through an IUI? My doc has not checked my tubes so far.. do they usually do it before going ahead with IUI?

Nope, never checked my tubes before IUI, but they're checking them before IVF. Seems backwards to me, but whatever!


----------



## missmarls

It's bad isn't it?:blush:[/QUOTE]

:hugs:It's definately on the low side, but I've read stories of people with the same or lower counts getting their BFP. (Google can be a friend sometimes!:winkwink:). Just try not to get discouraged....also, it's a good sign your IUI was painless, it means your body wasn't fighting to push out the catheter& sperm. Was this your DH's first SA? My hubby's count & motility goes up and down every month.


----------



## Quaver

missmarls said:


> :hugs:It's definately on the low side, but I've read stories of people with the same or lower counts getting their BFP. (Google can be a friend sometimes!:winkwink:). Just try not to get discouraged....also, it's a good sign your IUI was painless, it means your body wasn't fighting to push out the catheter& sperm. Was this your DH's first SA? My hubby's count & motility goes up and down every month.

It's his second SA, he had one in June. That was pretty bad too, both are similar, but the doctor said this is worse than the last one:blush:


----------



## babydreams06

Megg33k said:


> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> MarsMaiden: I am taking Progynova twice daily from the day I did IUI. I also have a strong feeling its going to remain negative :( I am hoping atleast I get AF soon so that I can think of the next cycle. This is so hard and disappointing.. My doc has told me that we will try IUI for three cycles else move on to IVF as I have low fertility. I am so anxious :( I dont think I will try IUI thrice instead opt for IVF soon.. any thoughts on that ladies? Do you think I should try IUI next cycle in case AF arrives or just move on to IVF. I know its very expensive but me and my husband have been saving for it..
> 
> Good Luck to all.
> 
> Only and your husband can decide if its time to move on. The odds are much better with IVF, but the cost is much worse and the protocol is MUCH harder. Its high demand, uncomfortable, invasive, and fraught with loads of needles and harsh drugs. That being said... I moved on after my 1st IUI, and I'm very excited to start IVF. So, take what you will from that! lol
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> just forgot to ask one important Q - have all of you got your tubes checked before going through an IUI? My doc has not checked my tubes so far.. do they usually do it before going ahead with IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never checked my tubes before IUI, but they're checking them before IVF. Seems backwards to me, but whatever!Click to expand...

Hey Megg33k, All the best for your IVF.. I hope this will do the trick for you... I spoke to a couple of other friends (who have had a sucess with twins with their first IVF) today and they said they never got their tubes checked as the doc said that the tubes dont matter for IVF ... Do you why your tubes are being checked now? Still AF hasnt arrived and the tests are still BFN.. 

Lots of luck to you!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> missmarls said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:It's definately on the low side, but I've read stories of people with the same or lower counts getting their BFP. (Google can be a friend sometimes!:winkwink:). Just try not to get discouraged....also, it's a good sign your IUI was painless, it means your body wasn't fighting to push out the catheter& sperm. Was this your DH's first SA? My hubby's count & motility goes up and down every month.
> 
> It's his second SA, he had one in June. That was pretty bad too, both are similar, but the doctor said this is worse than the last one:blush:Click to expand...

I posted this in the other thread, but I thought I'd re-post for you... Nothing is impossible... Keep that in mind!

Quaver, sweetie... The numbers really aren't good at all. I'm not going to lie to you. The doctor was disappointed with them for a reason. Here's a breakdown... although I feel bad posting it. :( I don't know where you fall in the age category, but I thought it might help someone anyway.

Clomid w/ IUI = 1.71 times *more likely* to conceive than natural IUI
Injectables w/ IUI = 2.15 times *more likely* to conceive than natural IUI

Less than 10 million sperm = 87% *less likely* to conceive than with 10 million or more sperm

More than 37 years old = 42% *less likely* to conceive than younger patients



babydreams06 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> MarsMaiden: I am taking Progynova twice daily from the day I did IUI. I also have a strong feeling its going to remain negative :( I am hoping atleast I get AF soon so that I can think of the next cycle. This is so hard and disappointing.. My doc has told me that we will try IUI for three cycles else move on to IVF as I have low fertility. I am so anxious :( I dont think I will try IUI thrice instead opt for IVF soon.. any thoughts on that ladies? Do you think I should try IUI next cycle in case AF arrives or just move on to IVF. I know its very expensive but me and my husband have been saving for it..
> 
> Good Luck to all.
> 
> Only and your husband can decide if its time to move on. The odds are much better with IVF, but the cost is much worse and the protocol is MUCH harder. Its high demand, uncomfortable, invasive, and fraught with loads of needles and harsh drugs. That being said... I moved on after my 1st IUI, and I'm very excited to start IVF. So, take what you will from that! lol
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> just forgot to ask one important Q - have all of you got your tubes checked before going through an IUI? My doc has not checked my tubes so far.. do they usually do it before going ahead with IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never checked my tubes before IUI, but they're checking them before IVF. Seems backwards to me, but whatever!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Megg33k, All the best for your IVF.. I hope this will do the trick for you... I spoke to a couple of other friends (who have had a sucess with twins with their first IVF) today and they said they never got their tubes checked as the doc said that the tubes dont matter for IVF ... Do you why your tubes are being checked now? Still AF hasnt arrived and the tests are still BFN..
> 
> Lots of luck to you!:hugs:Click to expand...

I'd love twins! :) They're checking my tubes now so that my FS can map my uterus and tubes in anticipation of my egg collection. He likes to have a clear path mapped out to avoid any possible issues that day.


----------



## babydreams06

Megg33k said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missmarls said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:It's definately on the low side, but I've read stories of people with the same or lower counts getting their BFP. (Google can be a friend sometimes!:winkwink:). Just try not to get discouraged....also, it's a good sign your IUI was painless, it means your body wasn't fighting to push out the catheter& sperm. Was this your DH's first SA? My hubby's count & motility goes up and down every month.
> 
> It's his second SA, he had one in June. That was pretty bad too, both are similar, but the doctor said this is worse than the last one:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I posted this in the other thread, but I thought I'd re-post for you... Nothing is impossible... Keep that in mind!
> 
> Quaver, sweetie... The numbers really aren't good at all. I'm not going to lie to you. The doctor was disappointed with them for a reason. Here's a breakdown... although I feel bad posting it. :( I don't know where you fall in the age category, but I thought it might help someone anyway.
> 
> Clomid w/ IUI = 1.71 times *more likely* to conceive than natural IUI
> Injectables w/ IUI = 2.15 times *more likely* to conceive than natural IUI
> 
> Less than 10 million sperm = 87% *less likely* to conceive than with 10 million or more sperm
> 
> More than 37 years old = 42% *less likely* to conceive than younger patients
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> MarsMaiden: I am taking Progynova twice daily from the day I did IUI. I also have a strong feeling its going to remain negative :( I am hoping atleast I get AF soon so that I can think of the next cycle. This is so hard and disappointing.. My doc has told me that we will try IUI for three cycles else move on to IVF as I have low fertility. I am so anxious :( I dont think I will try IUI thrice instead opt for IVF soon.. any thoughts on that ladies? Do you think I should try IUI next cycle in case AF arrives or just move on to IVF. I know its very expensive but me and my husband have been saving for it..
> 
> Good Luck to all.Click to expand...
> 
> Only and your husband can decide if its time to move on. The odds are much better with IVF, but the cost is much worse and the protocol is MUCH harder. Its high demand, uncomfortable, invasive, and fraught with loads of needles and harsh drugs. That being said... I moved on after my 1st IUI, and I'm very excited to start IVF. So, take what you will from that! lol
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> just forgot to ask one important Q - have all of you got your tubes checked before going through an IUI? My doc has not checked my tubes so far.. do they usually do it before going ahead with IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never checked my tubes before IUI, but they're checking them before IVF. Seems backwards to me, but whatever!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Megg33k, All the best for your IVF.. I hope this will do the trick for you... I spoke to a couple of other friends (who have had a sucess with twins with their first IVF) today and they said they never got their tubes checked as the doc said that the tubes dont matter for IVF ... Do you why your tubes are being checked now? Still AF hasnt arrived and the tests are still BFN..
> 
> Lots of luck to you!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love twins! :) They're checking my tubes now so that my FS can map my uterus and tubes in anticipation of my egg collection. He likes to have a clear path mapped out to avoid any possible issues that day.Click to expand...

I never thought of that.... I`ll wait to see what my doc advices me the coming cycle..


----------



## blondemop

So I had IUI #2 today. Much like Q, it went fine for me. Just a little cramping. HOWEVER, poor dh sperm did NOT look good. She didn't give us numbers but she said said most were dead and it was less than 4mil. How this happened I have no idea as he has never had a count less than 19mil (that was the lowest), he has lost 25 lbs, cut WAY back on drinking, exercises more, takes all the supplements, takes clomid for testosterone, AND does acupuncture. Our RE uses the "swim up method" of washing. SOOO we are hoping that means when she sucked the sample up, as she got the the bottom part she just got a little bit of the medium that is supposed to catch the bad ones and that is the drop she looked at under the microscope. SHe said that is possible. So that is what we are going with. I understand fluctuations in the count but I just don't see how his count could drop off to almost nothing for no reason at all. 
Im really trying to keep positive here...


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Quaver, sweetie... The numbers really aren't good at all. I'm not going to lie to you. The doctor was disappointed with them for a reason. Here's a breakdown... although I feel bad posting it. :( I don't know where you fall in the age category, but I thought it might help someone anyway.
> 
> Clomid w/ IUI = 1.71 times *more likely* to conceive than natural IUI
> Injectables w/ IUI = 2.15 times *more likely* to conceive than natural IUI
> 
> Less than 10 million sperm = 87% *less likely* to conceive than with 10 million or more sperm
> 
> More than 37 years old = 42% *less likely* to conceive than younger patients

Thank you for the stats, might be good idea to save some money and go on to IVF:nope:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Quaver, sweetie... The numbers really aren't good at all. I'm not going to lie to you. The doctor was disappointed with them for a reason. Here's a breakdown... although I feel bad posting it. :( I don't know where you fall in the age category, but I thought it might help someone anyway.
> 
> Clomid w/ IUI = 1.71 times *more likely* to conceive than natural IUI
> Injectables w/ IUI = 2.15 times *more likely* to conceive than natural IUI
> 
> Less than 10 million sperm = 87% *less likely* to conceive than with 10 million or more sperm
> 
> More than 37 years old = 42% *less likely* to conceive than younger patients
> 
> Thank you for the stats, might be good idea to save some money and go on to IVF:nope:Click to expand...

I hate that... I really do... But they can work miracles with 0.5mil with IVF or ICSI. Its just harder with IUI. Of course, it only takes 1... So, 0.5mil is way more than 1... Just not good statistically! You never know! :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> I hate that... I really do... But they can work miracles with 0.5mil with IVF or ICSI. Its just harder with IUI. Of course, it only takes 1... So, 0.5mil is way more than 1... Just not good statistically! You never know! :hugs:

Thanks, glad you told me the truth:flower:


----------



## babydreams06

AF just arrived :( ... will be making an appointment with my doc for tomorrow..


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:



> AF just arrived :( ... will be making an appointment with my doc for tomorrow..

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: babydreams!


----------



## Flake-y

babydreams06 said:


> AF just arrived :( ... will be making an appointment with my doc for tomorrow..

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hugs::hugs::hugs:babydreams :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Had my ultrasound today and will be having minor surgery Monday to remove a polyp. But, I should still be on track for my IVF cycle. So, scared but relieved I shouldn't miss the cycle.


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Had my ultrasound today and will be having minor surgery Monday to remove a polyp. But, I should still be on track for my IVF cycle. So, scared but relieved I shouldn't miss the cycle.

Good luck:thumbup: Where is the polyp?


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today and will be having minor surgery Monday to remove a polyp. But, I should still be on track for my IVF cycle. So, scared but relieved I shouldn't miss the cycle.
> 
> Good luck:thumbup: Where is the polyp?Click to expand...

In my uterus... Sort of lowish on the left wall. :shrug:


----------



## blondemop

:hugs: babydreams
good luck megg!

Just got a call from my brother. His wife is pregnant again. I am happy for them, but to be honest I am having a tough night :cry:
Why does it seem to be so easy for everyone else?! Wouldn't it be so nice to just :sex: with DH and a few weeks later think, "hmmm? where is AF?" pee on a stick and get the BFP? And here we are spending all this money and going through all of these treatments... sigh, oh well. I guess that is life. :shrug:
sorry for the rant.

and the tww continues...


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver, Megg, blondemop, MyTurnYet, Flake-y - Thanks all for your hugs and support.. much needed.. 

I went to my doc yesterday and she told me that we will be repeating IUI this cycle as well. I feel better now and looking forward for Nov 17th to see whats going to happen. She asked me to start taking Letroz 2.5 mg from yesterday and I will be starting scans on CD 7th which is this Saturday but this also means more blood tests to check my harmone levels (I hate needles). Last time i had just one folicle. I am hoping I have more this time around.. 

Also she has asked me to take some nutritional suppliments. So I have some three big tablets that i need to take everyday including folic acid. I am really praying this works..

Megg33k - good luck with the small procedure that you are going to go through. I hope its nothing big.. 

blondemop - I completely understand how you feel. Everyone else expcept me seems to be getting pregnant... Everyday I hear some similar news. Either someone is delivering a baby or some one just conceived a second one. I sometimes feel why this has to be to so diffuclt for us.. I am sure this too shall pass keep smiling! :) I hope you have BFP by end of this month. https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hug1.gif

Quaver & MyTurnYet - you guys are on you 2 week wait.. I hope you are keeping busy.. https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.giflooking forward to hear some good news soon :)

Flake-y - When are you having your second IUI? are you on Clomid or Letroz? hopefully this will be our month https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif


----------



## Chris77

:hugs: babydreams I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

babydreams06 said:


> Quaver, Megg, blondemop, MyTurnYet, Flake-y - Thanks all for your hugs and support.. much needed..
> 
> Flake-y - When are you having your second IUI? are you on Clomid or Letroz? hopefully this will be our month https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif

It's today! In 2 hours time to be exact! I had letrozole, same as last cycle. Last time I had one follie which was mature at cd12, this time it took a bit longer, but on Monday (cd16) I had one 17mm on one side, and one 16mm on the other, the rest were very small. So hopefully they'll both mature & have eggs in them!!!:happydance:

Fxed for you for your next IUI too!!!


----------



## Quaver

Wow! Good luck *Flakey*!:happydance:


----------



## babydreams06

Flake-y said:


> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> Quaver, Megg, blondemop, MyTurnYet, Flake-y - Thanks all for your hugs and support.. much needed..
> 
> Flake-y - When are you having your second IUI? are you on Clomid or Letroz? hopefully this will be our month https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif
> 
> It's today! In 2 hours time to be exact! I had letrozole, same as last cycle. Last time I had one follie which was mature at cd12, this time it took a bit longer, but on Monday (cd16) I had one 17mm on one side, and one 16mm on the other, the rest were very small. So hopefully they'll both mature & have eggs in them!!!:happydance:
> 
> Fxed for you for your next IUI too!!!Click to expand...

Good luck to you:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Jo! :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

Well, that's IUI#2 all done & dusted! Just another 2 weeks to wait now...joy!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Can't wait to see your BFP!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG @ my calendar!!!

Started Lupron & steroid today. Stop BCP after Sunday. Baseline E2 on Oct 28. Stimming starts on Nov 2!

Full Calendar behind the spoiler... Mostly for anyone considering the transition to IVF as a next step:

Spoiler
https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1252/5099991783_fe930b36ef_b.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Megg, this is so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Flake-y said:


> Well, that's IUI#2 all done & dusted! Just another 2 weeks to wait now...joy!

Good luck hunni! :dust:


----------



## blondemop

:wave:
So I was feeling a little down today and decided to look around the internet for some success stories. I found the following link. It is several years old but I found some of the stories really gave me some hope! Thought I would share all we can all use a little more hope :winkwink:
https://www.fertilethoughts.com/for...68216-iui-success-stories-please-share-6.html

side note-
having some odd cramping today and an increase in CM. almost feels like I am ov again. Much too early for implantation and I have surely oved already. :shrug: Its just odd and a little annoying!


----------



## Quaver

Flake-y said:


> Well, that's IUI#2 all done & dusted! Just another 2 weeks to wait now...joy!

Wohoo!:happydance:
How do you think it went? Were the :spermy: good?


Megg33k said:


> OMG @ my calendar!!!
> 
> Started Lupron & steroid today. Stop BCP after Sunday. Baseline E2 on Oct 28. Stimming starts on Nov 2!

Did you make that calender? Cool:coolio:


blondemop said:


> Thought I would share all we can all use a little more hope :winkwink:
> https://www.fertilethoughts.com/for...68216-iui-success-stories-please-share-6.html

Thanks for the link! 
I had a lot of cm for few days after ov too, perhaps it's a side effect of the trigger shot?


----------



## babydreams06

Megg33k said:


> OMG @ my calendar!!!
> 
> Started Lupron & steroid today. Stop BCP after Sunday. Baseline E2 on Oct 28. Stimming starts on Nov 2!
> 
> Full Calendar behind the spoiler... Mostly for anyone considering the transition to IVF as a next step:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1252/5099991783_fe930b36ef_b.jpg

Awesome calender.. and really exciting! Good luck Megg:thumbup:


----------



## babydreams06

Flake-y said:


> Well, that's IUI#2 all done & dusted! Just another 2 weeks to wait now...joy!

Hey glad you are done.. how did it go? :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for the well wishes! I hope everyone is well!!! xxx



Quaver said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> Well, that's IUI#2 all done & dusted! Just another 2 weeks to wait now...joy!
> 
> Wohoo!:happydance:
> How do you think it went? Were the :spermy: good?
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OMG @ my calendar!!!
> 
> Started Lupron & steroid today. Stop BCP after Sunday. Baseline E2 on Oct 28. Stimming starts on Nov 2!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you make that calender? Cool:coolio:
> 
> 
> blondemop said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would share all we can all use a little more hope :winkwink:
> https://www.fertilethoughts.com/for...68216-iui-success-stories-please-share-6.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> I had a lot of cm for few days after ov too, perhaps it's a side effect of the trigger shot?Click to expand...

I did make it! :) Thanks!


----------



## Flake-y

Yay Megg, how exciting!!!!

Well, I'm now 2 dpIUI! Again!!! Not thinking too much about it, but I guess that won't last long. This time next week I'll be climbing the walls with symptom spotting!!!


----------



## scomar

Hi all !

Sorry i have not posted for so long ! i think i needed a bit of time out after the 3 failed IUIs. Been trying to catch up on everyones news but i feel there is so much to get through that it might take me a while !!
Well, we have made an appointment to see out doctor next week with a view to starting IVF in January. We figured that gives me 2 months to prep for it mentally and physically, lots of good food and looking after myself.
So thats me &#8211; IVF starting in Jan !! eeeeek ! very excited.
The other thing is that 2 of my best friends have fallen pregnant this month, so thats been pretty tough - i don&#8217;t know if i can organise another baby shower........
xxx


----------



## Flake-y

Friends falling pregnant is hard to deal with; I always dread going on facebook in case another one has announced a pregnancy!!!

Ooh, IVF in January, how exciting!!! It will fly by!!!


----------



## Chris77

Flake-y said:


> Friends falling pregnant is hard to deal with; I always dread going on facebook in case another one has announced a pregnancy!!!
> 
> Ooh, IVF in January, how exciting!!! It will fly by!!!

Ditto!! :dohh:


----------



## blondemop

scomar said:


> The other thing is that 2 of my best friends have fallen pregnant this month, so thats been pretty tough - i dont know if i can organise another baby shower........
> xxx

I know how you feel. I actually hosted a baby shower this weekend for my best friend (our big plan was to get pregnant together. So much for plans) :haha: My sister in law helped me out a bit and she just told me on Monday that she is expecting her second. I put a smile on my face and got through it but to be honest it was brutal. I came home on Sunday evening when it was all over and cried all night, and on and off on Monday :cry:
Feeling a bit better today though. I go for my blood test Thursday to see if IUI round 2 worked!


----------



## blondemop

Chris77 said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> Friends falling pregnant is hard to deal with; I always dread going on facebook in case another one has announced a pregnancy!!!
> 
> Ooh, IVF in January, how exciting!!! It will fly by!!!
> 
> Ditto!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Completely agreed!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi Ladies!

I've been lurking your thread since the beginning but not posting much. Really trying not to get too wrapped up in my expectations with my IUI cycles, but it is crazy hard not to. My first round last month failed and I'm taking my last dose of clomid for round #2 tonight.

Scomar - so sorry you've been through three failed IUIs. My heart really goes out to you.

Chris - I'll probably be doing my IUI just a couple of days before you, if things go like they did last cycle.

Flakey - really hoping this cycle works for you!

Blondemop - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow!

Good luck with the IVF Megg!

babydreams - are you doing IUI this cycle?


----------



## babydreams06

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've been lurking your thread since the beginning but not posting much. Really trying not to get too wrapped up in my expectations with my IUI cycles, but it is crazy hard not to. My first round last month failed and I'm taking my last dose of clomid for round #2 tonight.
> 
> Scomar - so sorry you've been through three failed IUIs. My heart really goes out to you.
> 
> Chris - I'll probably be doing my IUI just a couple of days before you, if things go like they did last cycle.
> 
> Flakey - really hoping this cycle works for you!
> 
> Blondemop - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck with the IVF Megg!
> 
> babydreams - are you doing IUI this cycle?

I have an u/s on Friday.. they will see if my follicles have grown enough and decide if we will go ahead with the IUI.. will keep you ladies posted.. When are you scheduled to do your 2nd IUI.. hope this will be our month!:hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oooh we have our u/s on the same day babydreams! FX'd we see nice, ripe follies. I'm a little concerned my lining is getting thin due to the clomid, so it will be interesting to see there the thickness is on Friday. Definitely have my FX'd for us all!


----------



## Flake-y

blondemop said:


> I know how you feel. I actually hosted a baby shower this weekend for my best friend (our big plan was to get pregnant together. So much for plans) :haha: My sister in law helped me out a bit and she just told me on Monday that she is expecting her second. I put a smile on my face and got through it but to be honest it was brutal. I came home on Sunday evening when it was all over and cried all night, and on and off on Monday :cry:
> Feeling a bit better today though. I go for my blood test Thursday to see if IUI round 2 worked!

Good luck for your blood test!!!!!! Really, really hope it's positive for you. Fxed...:thumbup:


----------



## babydreams06

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Oooh we have our u/s on the same day babydreams! FX'd we see nice, ripe follies. I'm a little concerned my lining is getting thin due to the clomid, so it will be interesting to see there the thickness is on Friday. Definitely have my FX'd for us all!

It will be CD 13 on Friday for me.. really really hoping they have grown enough.. else i will have to wait for the next cycle.. that would be terribly disappointing.. what day are you on?? Good luck dear!:thumbup:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Friday is only CD 9 for me, but last cycle I had the IUI on CD 12 because my follies ripened up quickly on the clomid. What days do you take clomid ladies? My doc has me take it CD 3 through 7 but I worry that is speeding my follies up too quickly because I usually don't ov till CD 15.


----------



## babydreams06

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Friday is only CD 9 for me, but last cycle I had the IUI on CD 12 because my follies ripened up quickly on the clomid. What days do you take clomid ladies? My doc has me take it CD 3 through 7 but I worry that is speeding my follies up too quickly because I usually don't ov till CD 15.

I also take Letroz day 3 - day 7.... Last time I had mature follicles on Day 9 and kept growing till I took my HCG shot on Day 14.. This time I didnt have any good follicles on Day 9 ( they were all smalls) inspite of taking Letroz on same days of the cycle. So I think it really depends on your body. Its different every month is what I hear..


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks babydreams - that is reassuring. Have you tried clomid? I've heard that letrozol has fewer side effects.


----------



## blondemop

negative :nope:

me = :wine:

good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## babydreams06

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Thanks babydreams - that is reassuring. Have you tried clomid? I've heard that letrozol has fewer side effects.

Never taken clomid.. Doctor directly prescribed Lertoz and yes I can't see any major side effect.. just makes me a little moody and tired thats all (not always but sometimes)...

I have my scan today and I am very anxious..I really hope my follicles have grown enough..


----------



## babydreams06

blondemop said:


> negative :nope:
> 
> me = :wine:
> 
> good luck to the rest of you!

 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Quaver

blondemop said:


> negative :nope:
> 
> me = :wine:

Same here, :bfn: at 13dpo:cry:

Good luck to the rest of you:dust:


----------



## january81

HI LADIES

quaver and blondemop :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: .

had my scan today cd 10 my ovaries overstimulated this time,i hav 3 follies @ 13.5mm each on left and 3 follies @13.5mm each on right, so my cycle is canceled for iui this month too :cry: 

my first iui was canceled bcoz my follies were not growing enough. in 2nd iui my dose (fostimon) was slightly increased but now 6 big follies are growing.its frustrating.I m losing hope .


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: blondemop, Quaver, and January :hugs: I'm so sorry. That must be so frustrating January - not growing enough one cycle and growing too fast the next :dohh:


----------



## Flake-y

Blondemop, quaver & january81; so sorry for the bad news. :hugs:


----------



## blondemop

:hugs: Q :hugs: January

Thanks for all the hugs ladies. What a gut wrenching process this all is. Your support is so much appreciated. 
DH and I now have to decide if we are going to go ahead with another IUI next month or if I am going to have a laparoscopy to rule out endo and give DH a little more time to build up some better swimmers. If IUI#3 fails, our ER wants to do the lap definitely. Not at all thrilled about the prospect of having surgery. I really dont know what is best on this and our ER says "there is no right answer" :wacko:
We have the weekend to think about it. 
So flake-y... how are you feeling? You must be testing soon? Hopefully you will bring us good news! :flower:


----------



## Flake-y

blondemop said:


> :hugs: Q :hugs: January
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs ladies. What a gut wrenching process this all is. Your support is so much appreciated.
> DH and I now have to decide if we are going to go ahead with another IUI next month or if I am going to have a laparoscopy to rule out endo and give DH a little more time to build up some better swimmers. If IUI#3 fails, our ER wants to do the lap definitely. Not at all thrilled about the prospect of having surgery. I really dont know what is best on this and our ER says "there is no right answer" :wacko:
> We have the weekend to think about it.
> So flake-y... how are you feeling? You must be testing soon? Hopefully you will bring us good news! :flower:

Feeling ok, might test tomorrow, 11dpo, might not! Will see how I feel in the morning. It's difficult to decide what to do with IUI etc, we'd decided to def do 3, then go on to IVF after. It's so hard though, as I'm sure you'll agree! Hope you have a good weekend, try not to stress too much about decision making though!


----------



## babydreams06

january81 said:


> HI LADIES
> 
> quaver and blondemop :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: .
> 
> had my scan today cd 10 my ovaries overstimulated this time,i hav 3 follies @ 13.5mm each on left and 3 follies @13.5mm each on right, so my cycle is canceled for iui this month too :cry:
> 
> my first iui was canceled bcoz my follies were not growing enough. in 2nd iui my dose (fostimon) was slightly increased but now 6 big follies are growing.its frustrating.I m losing hope .

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydreams06

blondemop said:


> :hugs: Q :hugs: January
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs ladies. What a gut wrenching process this all is. Your support is so much appreciated.
> DH and I now have to decide if we are going to go ahead with another IUI next month or if I am going to have a laparoscopy to rule out endo and give DH a little more time to build up some better swimmers. If IUI#3 fails, our ER wants to do the lap definitely. Not at all thrilled about the prospect of having surgery. I really dont know what is best on this and our ER says "there is no right answer" :wacko:
> We have the weekend to think about it.
> So flake-y... how are you feeling? You must be testing soon? Hopefully you will bring us good news! :flower:

Good luck for your decision making..:thumbup:


----------



## babydreams06

Flake-y said:


> blondemop said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Q :hugs: January
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs ladies. What a gut wrenching process this all is. Your support is so much appreciated.
> DH and I now have to decide if we are going to go ahead with another IUI next month or if I am going to have a laparoscopy to rule out endo and give DH a little more time to build up some better swimmers. If IUI#3 fails, our ER wants to do the lap definitely. Not at all thrilled about the prospect of having surgery. I really dont know what is best on this and our ER says "there is no right answer" :wacko:
> We have the weekend to think about it.
> So flake-y... how are you feeling? You must be testing soon? Hopefully you will bring us good news! :flower:
> 
> Feeling ok, might test tomorrow, 11dpo, might not! Will see how I feel in the morning. It's difficult to decide what to do with IUI etc, we'd decided to def do 3, then go on to IVF after. It's so hard though, as I'm sure you'll agree! Hope you have a good weekend, try not to stress too much about decision making though!Click to expand...

All the best for testing.. hope to hear some good news soon..:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

How are you doing Flakey?

How was your U/S baby dreams? On Friday my follies weren't quite ripe enough so I had to have another on Monday. Monday showed three nice big fat juicy ones on my left ovary. My lining was 8.5, much better than last cycle. So I triggered last night and am scheduled for insemination on Wednesday morning.


----------



## Flake-y

Hi girls, no joy for this IUI I'm afraid, :witch: arrived today. I think we're going to do IVF next time, we're using donor sperm so have a limited supply. I'd rather use it on something that has a higher success rate.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: Flakey :hugs: I'm so sorry. I really hope you are able to get scheduled for IVF soon!


----------



## Quaver

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> scheduled for insemination on Wednesday morning.

Good luck today!:happydance:


Flake-y said:


> Hi girls, no joy for this IUI I'm afraid, :witch: arrived today. I think we're going to do IVF next time, we're using donor sperm so have a limited supply. I'd rather use it on something that has a higher success rate.

:hugs:

I'm on for my 2nd IUI, my first scan is on CD14:sleep: You can see my doctor knows my follies are slow growing ones.

I've requested HSG, and have that tomorrow. Fingers crossed all is well...[-o&lt;


----------



## babydreams06

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> How are you doing Flakey?
> 
> How was your U/S baby dreams? On Friday my follies weren't quite ripe enough so I had to have another on Monday. Monday showed three nice big fat juicy ones on my left ovary. My lining was 8.5, much better than last cycle. So I triggered last night and am scheduled for insemination on Wednesday morning.

Friday my follicle size was almost 20 mm.. Doc asked me to take two injections on friday and then again the same two shots on Saturday.. When we rescanned on Saturday it has grown to 21 mm.. I took the HCG trigger on Saturday afternoon.. I finished mine on Monday morning and I will going to the doc today.. she just wants to make sure that the eggs did release... 

Good luck for your IUI today!


----------



## babydreams06

Flake-y said:


> Hi girls, no joy for this IUI I'm afraid, :witch: arrived today. I think we're going to do IVF next time, we're using donor sperm so have a limited supply. I'd rather use it on something that has a higher success rate.

So sorry :hugs:.. Good Luck for IVF... keep us posted..


----------



## blondemop

:hugs: Flake-y

I had my day 3 US today and guess what... I have a cyst so there will be no clomid for me this month. SOOOO I guess that means exploratory laparoscopy for me. All I was told is that my RE will talk to me more about it Monday. 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I am SO SICK OF THIS! :growlmad:

Sorry about that. Had to let it out.


----------



## babydreams06

blondemop said:


> :hugs: Flake-y
> 
> I had my day 3 US today and guess what... I have a cyst so there will be no clomid for me this month. SOOOO I guess that means exploratory laparoscopy for me. All I was told is that my RE will talk to me more about it Monday.
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I am SO SICK OF THIS! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry about that. Had to let it out.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Quaver

blondemop said:


> I have a cyst so there will be no clomid for me this month. SOOOO I guess that means exploratory laparoscopy for me.

:cry::hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: blondemop :hugs: really sorry to hear that. does having a lap improve your odds the same way an HSG does? I hope so!

How are you doing babydreams?


----------



## scomar

blondemop said:


> :hugs: Flake-y
> 
> I had my day 3 US today and guess what... I have a cyst so there will be no clomid for me this month. SOOOO I guess that means exploratory laparoscopy for me. All I was told is that my RE will talk to me more about it Monday.
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I am SO SICK OF THIS! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry about that. Had to let it out.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blondemop

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs: blondemop :hugs: really sorry to hear that. does having a lap improve your odds the same way an HSG does? I hope so!
> 
> Im not sure if it will increase my odds like the HSG. She is going to take care of this 17mm cyst, look for possible endomitriosis, and hopefully free up my left ovary that is mysteriously "stuck" down away from my tube by what we assume is scar tissue. How it got there, I have no clue. She will not do IUI in the same cycle because of the anesthesia I will have to get. However, DH and I can still :sex: when we want. Who knows, maybe things with DH :spermy: will have improved and we will have a nice surprise at the end of this cycle! Hope springs eternal!
> (Positive attitude is not really my thing, but I'm really trying :blush:)


----------



## babydreams06

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs: blondemop :hugs: really sorry to hear that. does having a lap improve your odds the same way an HSG does? I hope so!
> 
> How are you doing babydreams?

Hi Jaimie,

How are you doing? How did you IUI go on Wednesday? So are you DPO3 now? when will you be testing??

I am right now feeling better than the last time.. I had terrible back ache and cramps last time ( 6 -7 days after IUI). Today will be 6 days after IUI for me and I have to wait and see if i have cramps this time too..


----------



## Quaver

blondemop said:


> Who knows, maybe things with DH :spermy: will have improved and we will have a nice surprise at the end of this cycle! Hope springs eternal!
> (Positive attitude is not really my thing, but I'm really trying :blush:)

Fingers crossed:happydance:


babydreams06 said:


> Today will be 6 days after IUI for me and I have to wait and see if i have cramps this time too..

Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## january81

Quaver said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> scheduled for insemination on Wednesday morning.
> 
> Good luck today!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, no joy for this IUI I'm afraid, :witch: arrived today. I think we're going to do IVF next time, we're using donor sperm so have a limited supply. I'd rather use it on something that has a higher success rate.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm on for my 2nd IUI, my first scan is on CD14:sleep: You can see my doctor knows my follies are slow growing ones.
> 
> I've requested HSG, and have that tomorrow. Fingers crossed all is well...[-o&lt;Click to expand...

how was ur HSG quaver?was that painful?


----------



## Quaver

january81 said:


> how was ur HSG quaver?was that painful?

Thanks for asking:flower:
It went fine, no blockages and the dye flowed freely. No pain either, amazing:thumbup:
I'd recommend it to everyone if I could get pg after this:haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Glad your HSG was clear Quaver! Definitely hope you are one of those lucky ones that gets preggo after this : )

BabyDreams - I got some cramps around the same point as you last cycle. I've already had some mild ones this cycle but trying to pay them no mind. Yup - I am 3dpiui, just a few days behind you. I won't test unless AF is late by a few days. Are you going to test right at 14 dpiui?


----------



## babydreams06

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Glad your HSG was clear Quaver! Definitely hope you are one of those lucky ones that gets preggo after this : )
> 
> BabyDreams - I got some cramps around the same point as you last cycle. I've already had some mild ones this cycle but trying to pay them no mind. Yup - I am 3dpiui, just a few days behind you. I won't test unless AF is late by a few days. Are you going to test right at 14 dpiui?

I would love to wait until AF is late but i am not very patient... Mostly I will be testing next Sunday which will be 14dpiui :) fingers crossed..


----------



## MiBebe

babydreams06 said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Glad your HSG was clear Quaver! Definitely hope you are one of those lucky ones that gets preggo after this : )
> 
> BabyDreams - I got some cramps around the same point as you last cycle. I've already had some mild ones this cycle but trying to pay them no mind. Yup - I am 3dpiui, just a few days behind you. I won't test unless AF is late by a few days. Are you going to test right at 14 dpiui?
> 
> I would love to wait until AF is late but i am not very patient... Mostly I will be testing next Sunday which will be 14dpiui :) fingers crossed..Click to expand...

I'm not a very patient person either, but since the doctor already scheduled my pregnancy test for 11/24 I might as well wait. It'll be a nice pre-Thanksgiving day present :baby:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi ladies... new to the board. Hubs & I have been TTC for little over a year... Really anxious due to our age.. Both 38. Did our 3rd round of IUI this month and I am now 7 days post-IUI... 
Can't test with POAS per Dr (had a HSG injex), so will just have to wait for blood test after Thanksgiving. Trying to be hopeful, the last 2 mos were hard. Thanks for sharing your stories!


----------



## Quaver

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi ladies... new to the board. Hubs & I have been TTC for little over a year... Really anxious due to our age.. Both 38. Did our 3rd round of IUI this month and I am now 7 days post-IUI...
> Can't test with POAS per Dr (had a HSG injex), so will just have to wait for blood test after Thanksgiving. Trying to be hopeful, the last 2 mos were hard. Thanks for sharing your stories!

Welcome AustinGurrl:hi:
Hope this is third time lucky for you:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

good luck austingurrl!

Almost there babydreams ~ glad our 2ww is almost over. Although these last few days are the WORST. That is why I am using this avatar - every time I go to the bathroom I think "no whammies" before I check the TP:wacko:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

BabyDreams - am I reading your status and ticker correctly?! That is GREAT NEWS!!!


----------

